# صفحة اعداء المراة وبنات حواء



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* الصفحة دة طبعا . ممنوع دخول اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة
 المعارك بين ادم الغلبان وحواء طبعا . 

علشان المعركة لا تبوظ  الموضوعات .

 عايزين  الموضوعات تكون حربية من وزن قنبلة نووية

 ونشوف فى النهاية حواء هتكسب ولا ادم الغلبان 

   عايزين حرب شرسة 

 اللى يخاف يروح من دلوقتى

 ممنوع دخول اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة

  ساعدنى يارب عليهم .

 صاحبة الفكرة الاخت نيفيان.  *

*تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة):spor22::spor22::t32::t32:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* اول الغيث قطرة ​*

*           ياسلام على حواء لما بتدلع  . ااتفرج على الدلع هو دة ​*

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)

* ياااااه يا يوليوس-- متحمس للحرب كدا ليه---*

*انا مش جايه احراب انا قولت امسى و اسجل متفرجه على الحرب:t23:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ياااااه يا يوليوس-- متحمس للحرب كدا ليه---*
> 
> *انا مش جايه احراب انا قولت امسى و اسجل متفرجه على الحرب:t23:*



 منورة ياحبوا طبعا. الصراحة هى فكرة الاخت نيفان


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه متابعه

وربنا علي المفتري


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه متابعه
> 
> وربنا علي المفتري



* اهلا وسهلا   نورت االميدان ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اهلا وسهلا   نورت االميدان ​*




ههههههه ده نورك يا عدووووووو:spor22::beee:


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*لامارتين
​***رجل من قش يساوي امرأة من ذهب .*​
*نيتشيه
*​
**أذاهب أنت الى المرأة ؟ اذاً لاتنسَ السوط .*​
*تولستوي
​*
**في أرقى المجتمعات كما في أدناها ليست المرأة الا أداة للمتعة .​*
*روسو
*​
**المرأة حيوان شعره طويل وتفكيره قصير .​*
*كلودين​***ستبقى المرأة أبداً الخطر على جنات الخلود .​*
*شوبنهور
​***يسألونني عن الأفعى اللينة الملمس وهي أمامهم في كل لحظةتلك هي المرأة*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*‏‏أصدق الدموع‏:‏ دموع طفل‏..‏ أكذب الدموع‏:‏ دموع امرأة‏!‏:t32:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه ده نورك يا عدووووووو:spor22::beee:



* الله الله انتى كما ن بقيت عدوك ياهلا ياهلا ​*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اليوم جايبة لكم موضوع عن بنات المتوسط وما ادراك ما بنات المتوسط
انااا و غيري منهم 

دجه
رجه
صياعه
طولة لسان
لعنة خير
واحسن شئ فيهم {الفزعات}

شعارهم:ازحف للدنيا تزحفلك _عيش وفلها وربك يحلها
هدفهم:تضييع الوقت باي وسيله

لا وعندهم تعصب قبلي وغطوا على الشباب من هالناحيه لوول!!!
يعني هاذي شمريه تهاوشت مع دوسريه عشانها قالت الشمامره...........؟
وهاذي سبيعيه تهاوشت مع عتيبيه عشانها قالت ........؟
وهاذي زهرانيه تهاوشت مع غامديه عشانها قالت.........؟ 


وهاذي حالتهم من اول ما يجون لين يطلعون على {الهده}

وتلقا كل وحده منهم معاها جوال اخر موديل ههه قصدي توه نازل بــ2000 ريال وشاريته
و هالشباب مساكين الرهيب بالحسره لووول مزحه

لا واذا جت المباريات بين الانديه هوشات مو صاحييييييه
مثلا:
بنت تهاوشت مع الثانيه وطلعت دمها عشانها قالت الهلال يغطي على النصر بالراحه كفو والله
ومثال ثاني بنت قالت برشلونه تغطي على مانشستر يونايتد وتدوسها تحت جزمتها بعد

لا وانحش اذا جااء طاري اللاعبين اوووف اوووف تكفيخ ومكافخ ولعنة خير 
عشان ياسر القحطانيي احسن من مالك معاذ وعبد الرحمن القحطاني احسن من الجابر ونواف التمياط جذاب اكثر من الشلهوب وووووو ....إلخ


وما يقهرني الا ان المعلمات يخافون منهم وربي يخافون ولا قبل كم يوم معلمه  مخلوعه كتفها بالمدرسه {المتوسطه الاولى بالظهران} تصوروا دابغين مدرسه  والله زمن


وكل اغنية تنزل حفظوها بدقيقه بعني لو الوزاره تخلي المناهج اغاني وتجيب مساري يغنيها وربي ينجحون بالراحه ههه


وتعال بالحصه اللي تطقطق بعلكها واللي تاكل حب واللي تغني واللي يسولفون  واللي يحشون واللي يتفقون على هوشه واللي ناوين على معلمه واللي تشق دفترها  واللي تقص شعرها واللي تهستر بالمعلمه والشله هذيك منحاشه وشلة حليب نياق  بالاداره الله لا يوريكم اذا حنا كذا وشلون المدارس الخاصه

لا وكل يوم يلبسون بناطيل تحت مراييلهم عشان اذا لعبوا كوره ورا المدرسه 




وهستره بالمعلمات مو صاحيه بس ترا هم ما يقولون لك شئ بس لو تقربلهم ولا تتحرش فيهم رحت فخرايطها


هههههه

والمشكله دجه طول السنه ونهاية العام اللي جايبه نسبة 92% والثانيه95%


وعليهم ثقه بانفسهم مو صاحيه الوحده واثقه من نفسها حييييييل من كل ناحيه 

وما يمر يومين الا وهم متواعدات بمجمع يا مجمع الراشد ولا مجمع الظهران ولا  فؤاد سنتر او الجمعه سيتي سنتر ولا جيان وبلا كارفور ولا المارينا حتى  بالمشاغل حقت قص الشعر يتواعدون هناك

واذا جااء رمضان كالعاده فيه شئ اسمه صلاة تراويح هم يروحون عشان يدقونها سوالف دججججه من جد

وهاذي حالتهم مستحيل تتغير يعني صراحه العن من بنات الثانوي والجامعه  حرااام البنت عمرها 15سنه 16 سنه14سنه 17سنه وداجه بس وناسه وربي على الاقل  يطلعون من المدرسه بذكريات تضحك هههه

وهاذا هم بنات المتوسط اذا تبي تعرف اووووف قلق هالبنات
ههه​ 
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*قنبلة انما اية *
*تخلى ابنات شبة بعضيهم مش عارفين مين هما مين دى ومين دى ومين هى اصلا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وسمعنى سلام اللى مكنتش انت تدلعنى مين هيدلعنى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* اهلا بالزعيم منور الحرب   ​*


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الصفحة دة طبعا . ممنوع دخول اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة*
> * المعارك بين ادم الغلبان وحواء طبعا . *
> 
> *علشان المعاركة لا تبوظ  الموضوعات .*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه  ياربنا منكم  يا رجاله مجرد فكره طرحتها  شوفوا جرى وراح عمل صفحه بيموتوا فى الحروووب وبعد كده ترجعوا تقولوا الست وش نكد:spor22::spor22:


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه  ياربنا منكم  يا رجاله مجرد فكره طرحتها  شوفوا جرى وراح عمل صفحه بيموتوا فى الحروووب وبعد كده ترجعوا تقولوا الست وش نكد:spor22::spor22:



*  ههههههههههههههههههههه  نورتى الميدان  نيفيان ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قنبلة انما اية *
> *تخلى ابنات شبة بعضيهم مش عارفين مين هما مين دى ومين دى ومين هى اصلا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وسمعنى سلام اللى مكنتش انت تدلعنى مين هيدلعنى *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*اة طبعا هههههههههههههههههههههههه  وقعتهم بيضة بيضة بيضة هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​*
> *اليوم جايبة لكم موضوع عن بنات المتوسط وما ادراك ما بنات المتوسط*
> *انااا و غيري منهم *​
> *دجه*
> ...


 حد فاهم حاجه من اللى الاخ كاتبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعدم نفسى لو كنت فهمت حاجه غير ان انت ويوليوس عاوزين جنازه وتشبعوا فيها لطم ههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

*تحف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هم يبكى وهم يضحك تعرفوا حظكم انى مش فى المود خدوا راحتكم وبكره ليكم روقه*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *تحف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هم يبكى وهم يضحك تعرفوا حظكم انى مش فى المود خدوا راحتكم وبكره ليكم روقه*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشربى بقى كوبة مياة ساقعة 
*صور هتخليك تموت من الضحك على البنات
























*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
الحرب بدأت بشرايه ههههه
:gun::act19::act23:

ليا عوده يااعداء المراه 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *تحف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هم يبكى وهم يضحك تعرفوا حظكم انى مش فى المود خدوا راحتكم وبكره ليكم روقه*



 ههههههههههههههههههه اعلان الهزيمة ههههههههه الهروب الكبير


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

*اذا علمت رجلا فانك تعلم فردا... واذا علمت امراة فانك تعلم اسرة بكاملها *
*                                                           توماس هاردى*


*كلما رايت رجلا وصل بعلمه لقمة المجد.....فاعلم ان بجانبه امراه تحبه*
*                                                               شيلر*

*ان الله حين اراد ان يخلق حواء من ادم لم يخلقها من عظام رجليه حتى لا يدوسها ولا من عظام راسه حتى لا تسوده وانما... خلقها من احد اضلاع صدره *
*لتكون مساويه له وقريبه من قلبه*

* طاغور*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اشربى بقى كوبة مياة ساقعة
> *صور هتخليك تموت من الضحك على البنات
> 
> ...


* حبيب قلبى الزعيم  . مية مية يازعيم ​*


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه اعلان الهزيمة ههههههههه الهروب الكبير


 


منكم لله يا ظالمه فينكم يا بنات استفرضوا بيا:94::94::94::94::94:


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

استنى بس هم شافو حاجة منى يا عمو يوليوس انتا صبرك عليا


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اذا علمت رجلا فانك تعلم فردا... واذا علمت امراة فانك تعلم اسرة بكاملها [/
> 
> 
> اسرة مين ما صح الكلام الراجل بيشيل الحمل كلة على كتفة والمراة قاعدة فى البيت بتعمل اسرة بفلوس وهات المرتب  ولامش تنام فى البيت  المرتب
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحرب بدأت بشرايه ههههه
> :gun::act19::act23:
> 
> ...



*منورة الميدان  فى اى وقت . اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة  هنا مصرع حواء ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

* هذي بعض النكت عن البنات
**1**
ذهبت فتاة شقراء إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث  قالت: كنت أكوي قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة  الهاتف إلى أذني رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن  الأخرى؟ قالت: الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى 

**2** 
فيه حرمتين جالسين يسولفون عن أزواجهم النسايين قالت الأولى انا زوجي ينسى  كثير الى درجة انه اذا جاء من العمل يسألني انا كنت فين واذا ركبنا السيارة  يقول وين حنا رايحين ..قالت الثانية انتي ارحم مني أنا اذاجا زوجي من  العمل وفتحت له الباب قال لي ..أنا شفتك فين قبل كذا 

**3** 
ايقولك فيه اربع بنات وحده هنديه والثانيه سودانيه والثالثه مصريه والرابعه  خليجيه ..اجتمعوا الثلاث وقتلوا الهنديه ..بعد تحري الشرطه كشفوهم وحولوهم  علي المحكمه وحكموا علي السودانيه بتمشيط الشعر لمده سنه وحكموا علي  المصريه بسبوح بالصابون ...القاضي قفل مخه ما عرف شو يحكم علي الخليجه بعد  لحظه من التفكير حكم عليها انهم ايربطون ايديها ويخلون التيلفون يرن 

**4** 
فيه وحده ترقص وهي خايفه لييييييييش؟؟ عشان الطقاقه وهي تغني تقول ...طيب ..طيب 

**5** 
اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا على أن لا يعملوا أي شئ في المنزل  من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ والغسيل وغيرها من الأمور وفي  اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما هي ردة فعل زوجها فقالت  الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني  لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي يطبخ الأكل ويحضر  الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً  وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث ذهب زوجي  للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت الإيطالية عندما أخبرت زوجي في  اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في  اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل الملابس ... وقالت ((أم علي ))  عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى  شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت لكمة قوية في عيني اليمنى 

**6** 
عجوز دخلت محو الأمية كتبت الابله علامة يساوى( = ) على السبورة، ثم سألت  الابله عجوز ما هذه العلامة ؟ قالت العجوز : هذي منسدحه .. نايمه 

**7** 
>فيه عجوز وولدها طفا الكهرب عليهم قالت العجوزلولدها شف الكهرب طافي بس  عندنا والا عند كل الناس ، نزل الولد ورجع وقال لأمه : الكهرب بس طافي  عندنا قالت : وش دراك قال : أشوف لمبات السيارات مولعه نور 

**8** 
فيه عجوزتين يتفرجن على المصارعة الحرة ووحده منهم خافت وراحت تنام وقالت  للثانية:اذا صحيت الصبح علميني وش صار..ولما قامت الصبح قالت لها ها وش صار  قالت الثانيه: اللــــه لا يوريكِ لو ماقفلت التلفزيون كان متذابحين 

**9** 
وش وجه الشبه بين بنات اليوم والمسمار؟؟ مايدخلون بيوتهم الا بالطق 

**10** 
فيه وحدة راحت تخطب لولدها، سألتها العروس "ابنك يدخن" ؟ قالت العجوز " والله ما أظن بس يمكن لما بيكون سكران يدخن" 

**11** 
السيده للخادمه:اسمعي قبل ما تنامي .. إحنا نفطر الساعة ثمانية الصبح الخادمه:ماشي .. وان ما صحيت انا .. لا تنتظروني. 

**12** 
عجوز تكرفست من على الدرج شافوها عيالها وتبي تصرف قالت وشرايكم بالحركة ؟؟؟؟؟ 

ايش راااااااااااااااااااااااااايكم :005: :005: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههه
ه
ه
ه
ه

*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> * هذي بعض النكت عن البنات
> **1**
> ذهبت فتاة شقراء إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث  قالت: كنت أكوي قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة  الهاتف إلى أذني رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن  الأخرى؟ قالت: الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى
> 
> ...



* يانهار يانهار  حرام ياعينى حواء هتنقرض كدة هنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الجنازة هتطلع من فين علشان ناخذ العزاء ونقوم بالواجب ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

شكلهم انقرضو ويعنيى عليكى نيفو لوحدها
صعبنة عليا اووووووووووووووووووووى
ولا لسة صبرك عليا


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> شكلهم انقرضو ويعنيى عليكى نيفو لوحدها
> صعبنة عليا اووووووووووووووووووووى
> ولا لسة صبرك عليا



*الى الامام يازعيم   معاك يازعيم . دة اسمة دلع فى الاول بس احنا كدة بندلعهم  بس امال القنابل النووية هتعمل اصبر انا بجهز قنابل عنقودية على نووية​*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*على رايك انا لسة بهمس بى رمش عيونى السود
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *منورة الميدان  فى اى وقت . اصحاب القلوب الضعيفة  هنا مصرع حواء ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الميدان منور بالزعيم طبعا 
هههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* الناس خايفة تدخل الميدان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ارسمى الصليب يا عدو انتى وهى انزل برجلك اليمين هههههههههه
 هتنهزمى  بسرعة وهنشفق عليكم  ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الناس خايفة تدخل الميدان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ارسمى الصليب يا عدو انتى وهى انزل برجلك اليمين هههههههههه
> هتنهزمى  بسرعة وهنشفق عليكم  ههههههههههه​*


*لو  لو سمحت سيبلى بنت الكنيسة عليا*
*انا افعلك فى عيونها ملكش دعوة بيها*
*سيبها عليا شوية شوية وخد عينا *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى اووووووووووووووك*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الناس خايفة تدخل الميدان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لو  لو سمحت سيبلى بنت الكنيسة عليا*
> *انا افعلك فى عيونها ملكش دعوة بيها*
> *سيبها عليا شوية شوية وخد عينا *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ياسلالالالالالام 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > * الناس خايفة تدخل الميدان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> +بنت الكنيسة+ قال:
> 
> 
> > * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*  مخ حواء الحديث لما بتفكر اوى اوى شوف بتحول الى  لاحظ كويس​*


​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شوفى دى كمان*
*وانا واقفة على واحدة ونص*
*وحبنا دا واقف يبص*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*

*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

وادى اضرار حواء على عين
ابن ادم الغلبان


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

حقيقى قطة شريرة
اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

وتقوليلى الحشيش يدمر الصحة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

يا عينى عليكى يا بطة 
عاملة فيها دكر بط 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه





هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
با اختى يا جملية
والله عسل  موووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

فعلان مفيش احلا من الشور دا
حمام 
انما اية مفيش زيو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

حقيقى المراة صعبنة عليا اوووووووووووووووووووى
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*واحدة تحب واحد و حبت تشوفه يحبها و لا !!!*
* _ _ _ _ ..._ _ _ _ _ _ *
* قالتله : تعزني؟؟ قالها : لا !! *
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* .*
* قالتله: باهي .. تحبني ؟؟؟ قاللها : لا !! *
* ..*
* .*
* .*
* قعدت البنت تبكي و تغرد.. شدها من يدها و همسلها في وذنها *
* و قاللها : مسألتينيش نموت عليك و لا ؟ *
* ♥ *
* ♥*
* ♥*
* ♥*
* ♥*
* ♥*
* ♥*
* ♥ *
* مسحت دموعها و حضناته و قعدت تضحك.. *
* و قالتله: معناها تموت عليا ؟؟*
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* ♥ *
* قالها : حتى هذي لا ....... ههههههههه ,,,,, *

* ويستمر ضحك على البناتhttp://www.libyanyouths.com/vb/t117823.html*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*الصور موجودة وعاوزة ردود زى عينيكم الحلوة هههههههه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 





























**
*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*

* 



*

* 



*


* 



*

*  



*
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*























































 



​* *
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*


 

**


 

**

 

**
 اععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع 
 

**

*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

* 

**

 

**

 

**
 واو سنان مستقيمة وبيضاء 
 

**

 

**

 

**

 

اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه  ه ه  ه ه ه**

 خخخخخخ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

**
 ماما​ *


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

* 

 **
 خلطة مطبعية​ **
 

 **
 

 **
 ​ **
 ​ **
 

 **
 دى ماليها تعليق​ **
 

 **
 انا شوفتك فين قبل كده​ **
 

 **
 

 **
 ​ **
 

 **
 ​ **
 

 **
 ​ **
 

 **
 ​ **
 

 **
 ​ **
 

 **
 

 **
 انفلونزا الطيور...مزحة قاتلة​ **
 



​ **
 ​ **
 ​ **
  حلزونة اواكس ​ **
 



​ **
 ​ **
 ​ **
  يا لي فوق م تبص لي تحت​ **
 



​ **
 ​ **
  انفلونزا الطيور.....مشكلة بشرية​ **
 



​ **
 ​ **
  حوت نفاث .... رحلة الى الفضاء​ **
 

 **
 

​ **
 

​ **
 

​ **
 ههههههههههههههههههههه​ **
 

 **
 سورى دى مش تبعنا​ **
 

​ **
 

  *


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*محشش يدعي على البنات 


لايفوتكم ي بنآآآآت محشش يدعي علينآآ 
.

.

.

.

.



اللهم دمر قلب كل فتآه تتجاهل حبيبها 

اللهم سلط عليها صرصور في سريرها

<< يممه هذي قويه 

اللهم فتفت علبة مكياجها

واحـــــرق فساتينها

اللهم لاتجعل لهم غير غسيل الصحون عملا 

اللهم خرب جوالاتهم المدسوسه عن ابائهم

اللهم اجعلهم عوانس نواقص ..)  		*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*صور بنات مضحكة جدا صور بنات تفطس من الضحك






































*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

س1: كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الأعمال المنزلية؟ 
ج1: بان يرفع رجليه من على الأرض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما (( وكذا بيكون ساعدها)) 

س2: كيف يقسم الزوج المهام مناصفة في المنزل؟ 
ج2: الزوجة تطبخ وهو يأكل, الزوجة تكوي الملابس وهو يكرمشها، هي تنظف البيت وهو 
يوسخ ((بدو كم شاكوش على راسه)) 

س3: ماوجه الشبه بين الرجال وإعلانات التلفزيون؟ 
ج3: لاتوجد عاقلة تصدق لاهذا ولا ذاك ((الإثنين كدب)) 

س4: لماذا لايحسن الرجال التعبير عن أحاسيسهم؟ 
ج4: لأنهم لايملكون الإحساس ((لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله)) 

س5: ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء 
الشموع؟ 
ج5: يوم تنقطع الكهرباء ((من بخله الزايد)) 

س6: كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الودية وهداياه لما يكون عامل عملة؟ 
ج6: الهدايا تكون أحلى في الحالة الثانية ((علشان يغطي على  عمايله)) 

س7: ماوجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس؟ 
ج7: لا يمكن تغيير أى منهما للأفضل ((كل شي على المزاج)) 

س8: ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة؟ 
ج8: تضيعين أجمل سنين عمرك للحصول عليهما وبعد كدا مش تعرفي تعملي بيها ايه 

س9: متى يتذكر الرجل أن المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي؟ 
ج9: عندما تختلف معه في الراي ((يعني مش تتفق معاه في كل شي))​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا سووري للتأخير ههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه صبرك عليا اصبرى
بس قوليلى بتعملى اية جوة الثلاجة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*



*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

* زغرتى يا ام تــــــوحه .......... على الكتب اللى مش مفتوحه

 زغرتى يا ام شهــــاب .......... انــــــــا لســـه مفتحتش كتاب

 زغرتى يا ام الهنـــــــا .......... انـــا مش عايــــــز اعيد السنه
 ... ... ... ...
 زغرتى يا ام بسيـونى .......... سيبـــونى فى حالى سيبـونى

 زغرتى يا ام حـــــــازم .......... بيقولـــو النجـــــــــاح مش لازم

 زغرتى يا ام شـــــــاكر .......... ده اللـى ذاكـــــــــر ذاكـــــــــر

 زغرتى يا اعتمــــــــــاد .......... دا انا شكلــــى هشيل مــــواد

 زغرتى يا انشـــــــــراح .......... علـــــى التــــــرم اللـــــى راح

 زغرتي يانرمين..................... المواد زي الطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

 مع تحيات الست ام توحه للغش والكتب المفتوحة يالهوووووى
:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::rant  ing:
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

*



​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

* ياجماعة اللى الراجل المتزوج  الرجاء عدم الدخول  علشان ومش يحس انة متزوج واحد صاحبه *


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

* تحديز هام جدا​** ممنوع دخول الرجال المتزوجين*:66:​

* عفوا حواء لقد رفس رصيدك:gun::ura1::ura1:​*1


​:ura1:

2




3



4




5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13


​*14​*

​*15​*


*16*



*17*


​*18​*




​[/CENTER[/CENTER]


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

* تحديز هام جدا​** ممنوع دخول الرجال المتزوجين*



































































​[/CENTER


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2012)

انت عدو المراة وانا صديق المراة انت حر فى اختيارك المراة هى بسمة الحياة ونورها من غيرها تكون الدنيا ظلام


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت عدو المراة وانا صديق المراة انت حر فى اختيارك المراة هى بسمة الحياة ونورها من غيرها تكون الدنيا ظلام



*  خيانة  . لية ياربى لية . خيانة  . البندقة ياهريدى ياوليدى البندقة   . التار ولا العار ياهريدى ياولدى
 خيانة
  مش ليك دعوة الدنيا تبقى نور وزى الفل   وعندك الرهبان الحياة فله معاهم  ومنورة نور الكون كله وبركة لعالم كله  وعندك اعتراض فى دة كمان.
 تبيع جنسك   علشان المراة  ياعم المتغطى بيهم عريان    اسمع كلام  اخوك
  اى مشكلةتحدث فتش عن المراة :59:. *


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا بس بنبص عليكم وعيونا مفتحة يدبك بسببكم يا بنات 
حواء 
وامال لو قولنا 
حرب عليكم هحصلكم اية مننا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

* 

 *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

ويا كل حواء افيقي
فليس لنا فى الحرب اشتهاء
فقط كوني هادئة 
وسنصبح بمثابة اصدقاء
فأن جاء غضبك لي يوما
سأكسره ببرودي وأحطمه اجزاء..
فأنتي ضعيفة ضعيف ..رقيقة رقيقه
فلا تجبريني أن أصدر أمراً بضربِ النساء
فسأمسك بمنديلي وأضرب وجهك
وأجري أجري خوفا من لطمة وجه حمقااااااء
::::::::::::::
اي خنائه يا يوليوس..
تعقد صفقة مضادات لطات للوجه..وصفقة تبادل خبرات فى المعارك الحربيه ونوعياتها وأولوياتها وأهدافها وصفاتها وسلطاتها وكل حااااكه يعني ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ويا كل حواء افيقي
> فليس لنا فى الحرب اشتهاء
> فقط كوني هادئة
> وسنصبح بمثابة اصدقاء
> ...



* اية ياعم دة انت مع مين بالظبط  رقيقة وهادئة و اية الحكاية  شكلك بلعب بالالفاظ   *


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*ونتاول الردوس والحرب مازالت قائمة على بنات حواء
*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*ملحوظ استاذ الدورة 
هم الاستاذ يوليوس 
والاستاذ  العظيم الكبير
والخبير فى شن الحروب على بنات حواء وهو سمير الشاعر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ملحوظ استاذ الدورة
> هم الاستاذ يوليوس
> والاستاذ  العظيم الكبير
> والخبير فى شن الحروب على بنات حواء وهو سمير الشاعر
> ...



* خالى بالك يا زعيم  الاستاذ بداية بيتريق علينا باسلوب رقيق شوية  مع حواء مش معانا لانخدع بالكلمات الرقيقة  زى ما بيقولو ا كدة  الشيطان يكمن فى باطن الابيات او الشيطان يكمن فى باطن التفاصيل​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

لا بداية انا اعرفو كويس وافهم كلامو وافهم انو هو عاوةز اية ويا سيدى
لو عاوزينى اطرد بداية من الدورة من عيونى لو تامر بس


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> لا بداية انا اعرفو كويس وافهم كلامو وافهم انو هو عاوةز اية ويا سيدى
> لو عاوزينى اطرد بداية من الدورة من عيونى لو تامر بس



* نحن لانخاف احد الميدان مفتوح لكل الناس . اهلا وسهلا بكل المعارك 
 بيقول حواء ضعيفة ورقيقة وتضرب بالمنديل ولطمة من حمقاء 
 دة علينا  مش معانا دة  اقرا الكلام كويس وركز فى الكلام ​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت عدو المراة وانا صديق المراة انت حر فى اختيارك المراة هى بسمة الحياة ونورها من غيرها تكون الدنيا ظلام



ايه الرومانسيه دي بس,, :66:

معااااااااااااااك...هههههههههه  :ura1:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * خالى بالك يا زعيم  الاستاذ بداية بيتريق علينا باسلوب رقيق شوية  مع حواء مش معانا لانخدع بالكلمات الرقيقة  زى ما بيقولو ا كدة  الشيطان يكمن فى باطن الابيات او الشيطان يكمن فى باطن التفاصيل​*



هههههههههههه.زيا فاهمني انتا اي فاهمني..:t23:   :new8:


معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم انا.. :smile01

خالف تعرف..     :thnk0001:
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * نحن لانخاف احد الميدان مفتوح لكل الناس . اهلا وسهلا بكل المعارك
> بيقول حواء ضعيفة ورقيقة وتضرب بالمنديل ولطمة من حمقاء
> دة علينا  مش معانا دة  اقرا الكلام كويس وركز فى الكلام ​*


لا تخاف اللى مش عجبك فى الدورة بتاعتنا نطردو من الدورة فورؤا نخلص علية نهائى واد او بنت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> لا بداية انا اعرفو كويس وافهم كلامو وافهم انو هو عاوةز اية ويا سيدى
> لو عاوزينى اطرد بداية من الدورة من عيونى لو تامر بس



هههههههههههه..

تب لو جدع اطردني بئا ...:gun:


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> لا تخاف اللى مش عجبك فى الدورة بتاعتنا نطردو من الدورة فورؤا نخلص علية نهائى واد او بنت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*نخاف اية لا اعرف هذا الكلمة  وعلى راء الاديب العالمى 
  انا مقاتل ما عندى غير بندقيتى  انا لو كنت رئيس كنت رميت الا ستقالة من بدرى . انا قائد ما عندى غير بندقيتى ثورة ثورة الى الاما م الامام  .  دقة  ساعة العمل . الى الامام  الى الامام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههههه..
> 
> تب لو جدع اطردني بئا ...:gun:


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعسل انت صبرك عليا
خد بالك انا استاذ الدورة
مش ومش استاذ دورة الفوتو 
ماشى انتا هنا فى الدورة تحت ايدى فخليكى فى صفى 
ماشى ماااااااااااااااااااشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعسل انت صبرك عليا
> خد بالك انا استاذ الدورة
> مش ومش استاذ دورة الفوتو
> ...



لا يا عم ..انا اخلع احسن...

غدا القااااااااك....:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

صوتكم عالي اوي

مش عايزه دوشه هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> صوتكم عالي اوي
> 
> مش عايزه دوشه هههههههه



* ياعسل ياعسل 
  من عاشر القوم 40 يوم بقى منهم وانتم اساس  الدوشة لازم من نفسنا يعنىمرة نعمل دوشة 
 حرام عليا ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*زغرطى يا ام حسنية مرسى اخد الجمهورية
 زغرطى يا ام حسين مرسى هيودينا لفيــن
 زغرطى يا ام فــوزى مرسى قعد على الكرسى
 زغرطى يا ام فوزية مرسى لبسنا جلبية
 زغرطى يا ام فرحات مرسى كسب الانتخابات
 زغرطى يا ام مينا مرسى منع مارينا
 زغرطى يا اللى منتيش غرمانة يا لهووووووووووووووووووووووى*

*ونتاولى الحصريات فى الضحك على البنات*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

* اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عودة تكسرني .. او رغبة تلوثني ..او عاطفة تهزمني ..*

*

*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2012)

مش تقولوا انه فيه حزب هنا 
وانا معرفش ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مش تقولوا انه فيه حزب هنا
> وانا معرفش ؟؟؟؟؟



* نقوللك مش  نقولك لية  . اهلا وسهلا بيكى .  حسرة عليها حسرة عليها ما جيت برجليها ما برجليها
 نورتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يازعيم سمير  .  استلم هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ومستلمش لية * 
*سيبلى شوية يا اخويا متبقاش طماع انا كدا معايا احرب بنتينة * 
*الاولة* 
*بنت الكنيسة والتانية*
*ميرو انجل سيبهم عليا *
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ومستلمش لية *
> *سيبلى شوية يا اخويا متبقاش طماع انا كدا معايا احرب بنتينة *
> *الاولة*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه ماشى بس البنية  ياعينى جريت خاف من اولها .  انا هنا  محتاج مساعدة  بس قول بس يوليوس وهتلاقينى فى لمح البصر   والباقى  تبقى نطلع عليها بقرص وفطير بالسمن االبلدى  علشا ن حواء:59: دة البى انا ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2012)

يا اهلا با المعارك
انتوا مش قد حووواء 
خلونا ولادالنهارده واعملو معاهده صلح
والمسامح كريم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2012)

:spor24::act19::boxing::act23::gun:​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اهلا با المعارك
> انتوا مش قد حووواء
> خلونا ولادالنهارده واعملو معاهده صلح
> والمسامح كريم


*بتشبهى ابن ادم بى حواء
ازاى 
لا اطمنى مش لم نخلاص حقنا القديم والجديد
ونفش غلنا شوية فيكم 
من الهم والغم  اللى عيشنو نطلعو عليكم
وبعد كدا احنا منعرفش حد اسمو مسامح كريم 
يوليوس انتا تعرف حد اسمو 
مسامح كريم
اهو شفتى ميعرفش هو 
يلا يا شطورة اجهزى عشان هشن الحرب عليكى
دلوقتى
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اهلا با المعارك
> انتوا مش قد حووواء
> خلونا ولادالنهارده واعملو معاهده صلح
> والمسامح كريم



*  اية دة  بنت حواء اول ما تدخل تقولك معاهدة صلح دة لاطبعا نحن فى ارض ميدان فى الحرب كيف يكون صلح مع العدو انتم مش امامكم اللى طريقين  الهزيمة  او الهزيمة اختارى *


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  اية دة  بنت حواء اول ما تدخل تقولك معاهدة صلح دة لاطبعا نحن فى ارض ميدان فى الحرب كيف يكون صلح مع العدو انتم مش امامكم اللى طريقين  الهزيمة  او الهزيمة اختارى *



*طبعا يرفعو ايديهم ويمشو على اطراف صوابع رجيلهم كمان
وشعرهم واقف 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :spor24::act19::boxing::act23::gun:​



* عاملة عصاية غلية  وفيها كوزين اسمنت وبتمرين اتمرينى  . علشان يطلع العضلات ويبقى باقى الشنب ههههههههههه:act23:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *طبعا يرفعو ايديهم ويمشو على اطراف صوابع رجيلهم كمان
> وشعرهم واقف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



* مثلا مثلا . او يمشوا فى الشارع يقولو يعيش ادم يعيش يعيش ادم يا يعش مثلا مثلا*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * مثلا مثلا . او يمشوا فى الشارع يقولو يعيش ادم يعيش يعيش ادم يا يعش مثلا مثلا*



*هههههههههههههههه
دا كتير اووووووووووى
عليهم خفف عليهم الحرب شوية 
هو احنا عملنا حاجة اساس
احنا لسة بنتنفس شوية هواء
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> دا كتير اووووووووووى
> عليهم خفف عليهم الحرب شوية
> هو احنا عملنا حاجة اساس
> ...



* هو احنا عملنا حاجة . الهواء النفس بس يازعيم *


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2012)

الحرب لسه في اولها استعدوا بكره بقي


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> الحرب لسه في اولها استعدوا بكره بقي


*يا عينى يا عينى على الهروب 
متوقع منك الهروب
زى ما هربت بنت الكنسة عشان رايح تنام
دلوقتى تقولى الحرب تبدا بكرة يا عينى يا عينى الهروب 
بلاش تكسيفينى وخش الحرب يا شابة برجيلك الايمين 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *يا عينى يا عينى على الهروب
> متوقع منك الهروب
> زى ما هربت بنت الكنسة عشان رايح تنام
> دلوقتى تقولى الحرب تبدا بكرة يا عينى يا عينى الهروب
> ...


*   ادخلى برجيلك الايمين ياشابة 
مش مهم يمكن هتروح تجمع تبرعات على الحرب . من باقى نسل حواء خليها يمكن حد يجى معها 
 ويقع فى الاسر  ونحط السيخ المحمى فى صرصور ودنها  على راء فيلم الاخت شادية هههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *   ادخلى برجيلك الايمين ياشابة
> مش مهم يمكن هتروح تجمع تبرعات على الحرب . من باقى نسل حواء خليها يمكن حد يجى معها
> ويقع فى الاسر  ونحط السيخ المحمى فى صرصور ودنها  على راء فيلم الاخت شادية هههههههههه
> *


دا دليل قوووووووووى
على بنت حوؤ مبقاش غيرها ميرو انجل واهى شايف عامل تصوت وتقول الحقونى وبقت يا عينى لوحدها
*




*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

*هو فين ضرب ناااااااااار
فين الصورايخ فين الاقنابل
فين الاعداء
فينك يا يوووووووووووووووووووليوس رحت انتا كمان
هو انا هحارب لوحدى فى الهواء كدا
عازين نولعها
*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

فينكم هو انا هحارب لوحدى
الله يخربتك يا مرسى 
وسنينك السودة دى


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

*تحارب لوحدك ازاى بس وانا روحت فين يازعيم معاك الى الامام مش تقلق بجهز قنابل نووية لا تقلق يازعيم​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

احنا النهاردة علشان عيد الميلاد بس  اقل الحروب شوية ​ *شوية نكت على حواء  شوفتى بدلعها اهو :66:*

*1- بنت دخل  فيها فيروس الجمرة الخبيثة و طلع ليه ؟؟؟؟ لقاها اخبث منه:act23:
--------------------------------
2-    في وحده غبيه ماشيه في الشارع وشايلة ازازة زيت شافت قشرة موزه واقعه على الارض فكرت وقالت في نفسها اذا مشيت والزيت في يدي راح اوقع انا والزيت…. فراحت حطت ازازة الزيت على الارض وراحت اتزحلقت على قشرة الموز ورجعت اخذت الزيت ومشيت:act23:
---------------------------
  3  بنت ضاعت شنطتها راحت تبلغ البوليس قالولها ولا يهمك روحي البيت و احنا ها نطلع الشنطة من تحت الارض وهي رايحه شافت بالشارع عمال البلديه بيحفروا بالارض قالت لهم : شدّوا حيلكم يا شباب الشنطة لونها بني ..:act23:
-----------------------------------
  4  كان في ست عجوزة قاعده تتنطط على السرير ليه ؟ علشان يقولوا لها اقعدي يا بنت ..:59:
-------------------------------
  5-  فيه بنت ندلة كلمت ام بي سي وقالت اهدي الاغنيه لخطيبي بمناسبة وفاة امه:act23:
----------------------------
  6-  ست ندلة اتأخر جوزها عليها قالت لامها انا خايفة يكون اتجوز عليا ، ردت عليها وقالت بعد الشر اتفائلي خير يمكن داسته عربية ..
----------------------------------------:act23:
  7-  فيه وحدة تصلي دخلوا عليها اثنتين قالت الأولى للثانية شوفي البنت بتصلي بخشوع ازاي قامت ردت عليهم وكمان انا صايمة ..:act23:
-----------------------
 8-   بنت غبيه اتصلت بمصر للطيرات قالت كم تستغرق الرحلة من مصر الى الصين؟ قالولها لها لحظه … قالت شكرا:ura1:
---------------
 9-   واحدة سمرة حملت عشر شهور  ليه؟تسعة منهم حمل وشهر تحميص
-----------------:ura1:
    10-ايه وجه الشبه بين البنت والمسمار الاثنين ما يمشوش غير الدق على دماغهم:act23:*​ حواء :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2012)

كل سنه وانت طيب يايوليوس هههههه
هدنه انهارده 
احنا بنحتفل ههههههه
يوم اجازه بقا هههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب يايوليوس هههههه
> هدنه انهارده
> احنا بنحتفل ههههههه
> يوم اجازه بقا هههههه
> ​



* ماشى ماشى حاضر اجازة النهاردة  افرحوا يا بنات اقيموا الافراح هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> احنا النهاردة علشان عيد الميلاد بس  اقل الحروب شوية ​ *شوية نكت على حواء ز شوفتى بدلعها اهو :66:*
> 
> *1- بنت دخل  فيها فيروس الجمرة الخبيثة و طلع ليه ؟؟؟؟ لقاها اخبث منه:act23:
> --------------------------------
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

*واحدة قالت لجوزها : عايزه اخرج مع صاحبتى

 قالها: طيب اعملى صوت رياح 

 شغلتله المروحة و بدأت تعمل فووووووو 

 قالها : اعمليلى مطر 

 مسكت البخاخه وفضلت ترش عليه 









 قالها: اعمليلى برق 

 راحت تطفى النور وتشغله 

 قالها: اعملى رعد 

 راحت تخبط الحاجت فى بعضها 

 ولما خلصت قالته: انا عملتلك كل حاجه سيبنى اخرج بقى 

 قالها: هتخرجى ازاى فى الجو ده!! 

 اقعدى بلاش هبل  





ههههههههههههههه
*








شايفين الرخامه ههههههههه

خلاص عيد الميلاد خلص والحفله خلصت 
اصحوااا بقا هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة عندو حق
شوفى بس شكلها الاول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة عندو حق
> شوفى بس شكلها الاول
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عنده حق ايه بس 
وايه اللي دخل شكلها في الموضوع
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

اصلا شكلها يقطع الخميرة من البيت
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

وعجبى على بنات حؤا
ههههههههههههههههههه
بنات مفيش منهم مزيف كلة حقيقى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يونيو 2012)

*  اتفرج على حواء وهى لسة بتعلم المشى اتفرج. ياناس حرام دة ولاحلال ​*



​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ولسة دى متبقشى حاجة ولا لسة


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههــ،،
إيه آلحرب آلأهلية إللى أعلنتوهـآ دى ..؟!
هيبقى إنتو ومرسى وآلزمن علينآ 
 
على آلعموم ولآ تزعل نفسكـ شكلهـ قريب هيتعملنـآ حظر تجول من آلبلد كلهآ ونسيهآلكم  خآلص :99:
 
*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ساحة الحرب 
يا بنت حواء خشى بى رجلك اليمين للحرب واهلا وسهلا بيكى 
هع
هعهعهعهعه
هع هعهة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

ههههههههــ،،
كلآ يآ سيدى مآتعملوش حسآبى فى هذهـ آلحرب آلشوعآء :new6:  ..

.،
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

*لا فات الاوان 
لا خلاص انتى دخلت الحرب 
بى رجيلك يعنى صعب تخرجى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مستحيل
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

ليهـ بس يآ فندم .. دآ أنآ حتى لسهـ جديدهـ ومآليش سجل إجرآمى معآكم :new6:  ..

.،​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ليهـ بس يآ فندم .. دآ أنآ حتى لسهـ جديدهـ ومآليش سجل إجرآمى معآكم :new6:  ..
> 
> .،​


ما اهو عشان كدا انا هطر اكتلك سجل اجرامى بى خط اديى يا فندمة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهنشوف عدد الاجرام التى فعتليها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

* ايه اكتر جمله من دول بتسمعها من ست الحبايب؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1/هو ده اللي انت فالح فيه طول اليل والنهار قاعد علي الزفت الكمبيوتر بتاعك لحد مهيجلك تخلف عقلي منه
 2/قوم اقرالك كلمتين ينفعوك
 3/كل اللي بتعمله ان شاء الله يقعدلك في عيالك
 4/اللى ياكل على درسو ينفع نفسو
 5/ياريتك تحفظ دروسك زى مانت حافظ الاغانى
 6/انا هربيكم من اول وجديد
 7/قوم هات لنفسك يا حبيبى اللى قدك فاتحين بيت

 انا عن نفسي مكنتش بلحق اسمع اي جمله من دول من ست الحبايب
 لاني امي كانت زي ام مصريه اصيله بتستخدم سلاح بلاستيك ويدعي الشبشب مع  التصويب الدقيق نحو الهدف الا هو سعادتي ودقه ف التصويب تعادل تسعه  فهرنهايت وربنا 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ما اهو عشان كدا انا هطر اكتلك سجل اجرامى بى خط اديى يا فندمة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهنشوف عدد الاجرام التى فعتليها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههه مدآم كدهـ كدهـ بقينآ سوآبق
كل وآحد يحترس بقى :act19:

*.،*
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

* دليل اثبات قد اية الراجل بيتعذب  . بقولك انه بعد 65 كيلو  تبقى لاتعتبر انثى . وامال الناس 100 وطلع يامعلم دة احنا كدة معانا ربنا و  امال احنا عايشين مع مين ياناس رحمتك يارب هههههههههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

*تخيل كدة الدنيا بدون بنات​*
* ياسلام ياسلا م هيحصل اية  يايوليوس ياحبيب حواء انت 
 1-  الاسواق هادئة  ياسلام مفيش زحمة ولاحاجة يعنى حلو والله حلو
2- كساد اقتصادى يعنى السلع  والمنتجات هتكون متوفرة فى الاسواق ياسيد 
3- شوارع فارغة  ياعينى ياعينى اكيد هم اساس ازحمة المرور ما الواحدة لما بتسوق عربية تحس انهابتسوق طيارة 
 4- دواء الضغط مالو لزوم  اكيد طبعا ما لو لزم علشان مش هيرتفع هى اساس الضغط والسكر والجنان  نحمدك يارب 
 5- الشيطان ماعندو شغل يعنى واخذ اجازة مفتوحة علشان ذراعة اليمين مقطوع هههههههههههه
 6- افلاس شركات الاتصالات . طبعا لازم افلاس علشان طريقة عمل المحشى  على التليفون وغير وغير*


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *تخيل كدة الدنيا بدون بنات​*
> 
> * ياسلام ياسلا م هيحصل اية  يايوليوس ياحبيب حواء انت *
> * 1-  الاسواق هادئة  ياسلام مفيش زحمة ولاحاجة يعنى حلو والله حلوة *
> ...


  ربناااا يهدى قادر على كل شىء:thnk0001:


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> ربناااا يهدى قادر على كل شىء:thnk0001:



*   هنتدى ان شاء الله لما حواء تبعد عنا  هتلاقى معدل الجريمة قل فى المجتمع اصل ورا كل مصيبة حواء ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

*احساس حواء وبنات حواء المرهفة . هى دة رومانسية حواء*


1
-*حاسة بغباء لدرجة انى عايزة احسب 1+1 بالاله الحاسبة

2- حاسة يدلع لدرجة انى عايزة اشرب لبييسى بالمعلقة

3- حاسة بزهق لدرجة انى عايزة اعد شعرى

4- حاسة بملل لدرجة انى عايزة اسرح شعر مريام فارس

5- حاسة بهبل لدرجة انى عايزة ادق جرس بيتنا
وادخل البيت واقول مين ؟
واطلع واقول : انا وادخل واقول هلا والله بيكى

6- حاسة بزعل لدرجة انى زعلانة اوى اوى لانى ما حضرتش فرح امى وابوى ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

* خلاص انقرضت حواء هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

*غفر ياهريدى ياولدى غفر  ​*


​


----------



## soul & life (3 يوليو 2012)

:t9:





يوليوس44 قال:


> *غفر ياهريدى ياولدى غفر  ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ونعمة الحكمة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> :t9:
> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:



  دة عالم من العلماء قال ذلك  . :99::99::99::99:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

* نفسها تخس بنت حواء لكن الكرش يروح فين   طفسة حتى وهى تعمل رجيم رحمتك يارب​*

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

* دايت حواء   . لو الراجل عند ست زى دة وعملت دايت يبقى الله يرحمة ويرحم جيبة الغلبان ​*



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

* فوائد المراة السمينة  *
* علشان مش يقولك بنشوف نصف الكوبيا فارغ بردو بنحول نساعدهم  والاخر والثواب عند الله ههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صعب عليا الحرامى


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفة بجد يوليوس دة حاتت دماغغة لية مع البنات بيحقد لية 
علينا دةة يعود يابنات لنقص فى الشخصية لان اصلا الرجالة ماتوا فى 73 والباقى منهم مخلفات حروب
وحابة اقول حاجة كمان اذا كونا احنا غفر فانتوا شيوخ الغفر 
يعنى عاملين تتريقوا على التخن والريجيم عل اساس ان معانا مهند يعنى فى الدول العربية ولا كريم موجود ف كل حتة 
ولا فاكرة نفسكم توم كروز تعالوا اوريكم الرجالة الى على حق


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

-مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته؟؟؟ 

الرجل الأجنبي: يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجة.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معه 

الرجل العربي: يريدها جميله.. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم 





2-إذا أراد الرجل التقرب من امرأة؟؟؟
الرجل الأجنبي يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه
الرجل العربي يبين لها انه إنسان داشر ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها 


3-إذا تحدثت امرأة غريبة لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها
الرجل العربي ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها 


4-متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي.. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم 
الرجل العربي في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين 


5-كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي..يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها
الرجل العربي يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يصفق راسها بالزجاج الأمامي


6-اذا زعلت الزوجه واشتاق اليها زوجها واحب ان يراضيها؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي.. يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم
الرجل العربي يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص ارضي 


7-اذا تحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بالكوره.. او بالمشاريع؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي.. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها
الرجل العربي وش فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفين فيها اتركي هاذي لمواضيع للرجال 


8-اذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي.. يشيل بعض الصحون ويغسل بعضها ويساعد زوجته وهو مبتسم 
الرجل العربي يتمدد بسروال وفانيله ويقوللها جيبيلي الشاهي بسرعه 


9-اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت؟؟؟
الرجل الاجنبي: يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل
الرجل العربي انتي للحين ما خلصتي.. خلاص انا بطلع الين تخلصين وارجع

مش هتكلم


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

الفرق بين البنات والاولاد فى الاستحمام 

البنت :




تتنقع بمايه ساخنه مولعه لغاية ما يصير جلدها أحمممممممممممر

وبعدين تفتح الدش وتنتظره يدفا

تروح تجيب المنشفة وتعلقها

تقيس الموية تحسهل شوي ساخنه تنتظر بعد شوي


تحط الشامبو تفركه برأسها نص ساعة


تدور البلسم .. تمسك خصله خصله تفرك شعرها


تجيب صابونه فراولة اوفانيلا تسلك نفسها فيها


تغسل جسمها من الصابون


شاور جل بودي شوب يعني تتليف لغاية ما ينسلخ جلدها 



تقفل المياه وتروح تتنشف

تحط بعض الكريمات بالفراولة أو بالشوكلاتة


وبعدين تكتب اسمها واسم حبيبها او خطيبها او زوجها على ضباب المراية










الشباب:


زي الطياارة على الحمام بثيابه الوسخة ..



يفتح المويةويوقف تحتها


شامبو أو صابون اي شي قداامة واذا مالقى شي مو لازم


يقفل المياه
ينادي أي حد قريب من الحمام جيبولي منشفه بموت من البرد

واذا ما جابوله منشفه يتنشف بملابسه القديمة.

سورى يعنى معفنين من يومكم


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

[IMG[/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​الفرق بين الولد والبنت في طريقة النوم

البنات 





[/url][/IMG]
ياربى قمرات ياناس 







الاولاد





[/url][/IMG]
استغفرللة  فعلا صدق الى سماهم سكان زريبة


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

الفرق بين الولد والبنت ؟ 



الفرق بين البنت والولد اذا هم معصبين:


البنت ... تقطع كل علاقاتها بأهل البيت وتروح لغرفتها
وتقفل الباب وتاخذ كتاب شعر وتقراه ولا تشوف فلم
درامي..
الولد...يكسر ويضرب الي قدامه ويصفق بالباب
ويفرفر بالسياره -زين ماسوى حادث-

البنت والولد اذا كانواطفشانين:

البنت... تقعد على الكمبيوتر ولا تفرفر ب هالقنوات
ولا تقرقر على التلفون..
الولد... يستلم هالسياره يتهجول ويجول ولا يخلي شارع ماراحة يروح لمركز 
تجاري
البنت والولد اذا بينادون أمهم:


البنت ... ماما -مامي - مام-ماميتوا ممومي ماماتي ..
الولد ...يوووووووووه يمممممه وييييييييينتس ..

البنت و الولد اذا يبون فلوس:


البنت...من أمها تغسل المواعين وتنظف المطبخ ولا تخلى شى فى البيت مارتبتة
ومن أبوها ترتب أوراقه ولا تصلح له شاهي ولا قهوه ..
الولد...بالطقاق والهواش..

البنت والولد اذا هم فرحانين :


البنت...تمشي وتوزع أبتسامات 
الولد... يعشي اخوياااه ( مسويلي فيه كريم الولد ) هههههه

البنت والولد اذا هم بيروحون لمناسبه...


البنت... تفرفر بالسواق لين تلقى لبس مناسب
وتقعد قدام المرايه ساعتين تلطخ على وجهها وتحوس هالشوشه
هذا اذا ما كان أربع ساعات ..
الولد ...يلبس ثوبه وشماغه او جينز ويبخ بالعطر ويمشي..

البنت والولد اذا كانوا جوعانين ...

البنت ... تطلب من المطعم...
الولد... يرفس أخته ولاهي صاقعه بسابع جدار -من العنف- ههههههههه الله يستر


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

ليلة الامتحان

البنت قاعدة تذاكر والولد قاعد يذاكر شوفوا ايه اللى بيحصل

البنت/// عماله تراجع وتحفظ وتحل امتحانات مراجعه للمرة العاشرة

الولد// يكتشف المنهج لاول مرة

البنت // تاخذ استراحة قصيرة وتستغلها لتأدية الصلاة
الولد // ينام ساعه ياكل ساعه ثم يستريح ساعه كل ربع ساعه مذاكرة

التليفون يرن

البنت // الو خالتو ازيك عاملين ايه الحمد لله خدى ماما معاكى ادعيلى يا خالتوا عندى امتحان بكرة

الولد// الو ازيك يا خالتوا عاملين ايه ؟ وازاى خالد و ادهم ؟ بقولك يا خالتوا محمود عندك؟ طب اديهونى اسلم عليه الو ازيك يا محمود عامل ايه ... انا عمال اذاكر والله روحى طلعت من المادة ال.... المهم بقولك شفت الماتش؟ الحكم ال ....... اه طب بص نص ساعه كده وقابلنى فى القهوة عشان عايزك فى موضوع .

البنت تذاكر وتذاكر

الولد يعمل برشامه ثم يخرج ليقابل محمود

البنت تسهر تراجع لوقت متاخر ثم تصلى وتنام

الولد ياتى من الخارج فى وقت متاخر يجد ابوه فى وجهه يتشاجر معه وينام

يوم الامتحان

تذهب البنت قبل ميعاد الامتحان بساعتين ( دون ان تضع فى فمها شئ اصلا مالهاش نفس متوترة) وتظل تراجع وتراجع وتراجع

يصحي الولد متاخر (معذور اصل ما لحقش ينام) ثم يجلس على مهله للافطار ( يعنى هيروح الامتحان على لحم بطنه ؟ (مش معقول ) واخيرا يذهب للجامعة ولكن يقف قليلا قبل الدخول ليدخن سيجارة ( يعنى معقول يروح يمتحن وراسه مش متظبطه) بالنهايه يدخل اللجنه متأخر في تشاجر مع المراقب الذى يعترض على تاخره وفى النهايه وحرصا على مستقبله يتدخل رئيس اللجنه رأفة به ويوافق على حضوره الامتحان.


البنت // تقراء الادعيه ثم تسمى وتفتح الورقه وتبداء فى الاجابه


الولد // ينظر بحذر حوله ثم يتحين الفرصة لاخراج البرشامه


البنت // تنهى الاجابات ثم تراجع مرة اخيرة وتحمد الله ثم تسلم الورقه وتخرج


الولد // المراقب يراه يغش يسحب منه الورقه فيقوم بعمل خناقه وزيطه فى اللجنه ( حرام عليكوا ده ظلم منكم لله انا عارف اصلا انتوا حاطينى فى دماغكوا من الاول ربنا على المفترى)

يوم النتيجه //

الفتاه تنجح بتفوق 98% وتحمد الله وتشكره

الشاب يرسب 13% ويصرخ قائلا ( والله ظلم اصلا نظام التعليم فاشل وامتحانات بايظه الله يخرب بيت المصححيين )


فى المنزل

منزل البنت //الاب للام// قولى لبنتك كفايه تعليم لحد كده جالها عريس وحنجوزها يعنى هاتعمل ايه بالشهادات

منزل الولد //الاب للام // قولى لابنك الفالح يحضر نفسه علشان يسافر يكمل تعليمه بره فى امريكا يمكن يفلح .


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MuJdMBhcR4
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

شوفوا كيف بتاكل البنت:



1-تغسل يدها بصابون لوكس..وتنشف بكلينكس.هذا قبل الأكل طبعاً. 



2-تمشي بخطوات هادىء الى ان تصل لغرفة الطعام. 



3-تدفع الكرسي الى الخلف بكل رقه وتجلس عليه بحنان, 



وإذا كانت الجلسه عربي..جلست على السفره كالحوريه.. 

يعني تثني رجليها لليسار وكنها بتطيح على جنبها..عاد انتو افهموا. 



4-تمسك الملعقة برفق..وتنظر اليها جيدا حتى تتأكد انها..تبرق. 



5-تقول بصوت ناعم""بسم الله "" 





6-تبدأ بأكل السلطه حتى تفتح شهيتها. 



7-تغرف الرز بالملعقه بحيث لايتجاوز عدد الرزات التي إلتقطتها"17"حبة 
فقط. 

((ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مااظن يمكن 170 حبه))





8-تمضغ الطعام جيداً بدون إظهار أي صوت. 



9-عندما تنتهي من تناول الطعام تضع الملعقة جانباً..وتقول""الحمد لله" 



10-تنهض بنفس الهدوء الذي جلست عليه..وتذهب لغسل فمها وتتعطر علشان 

تروح ريحة الزفره... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

جنس الذكوووووووووووووووووووور الهايجة؟؟


1-ينهض من النوم بعد الظهر متجهاً الى السفرة مباشره>>>>>وين الصلاة الله (الله اعلم) وهو مشمر الذراعين. 



2-يجلس على السفره كانه بيلبــــــــق(ونش) . 



3-يدخل يده كاملة في طبق الرز تاركاً بين كل أصبع والثاني 

مسافة 2سم. 



4-يخرج يده بعنف من الطبق وكأنه كانه (شيول)



5-يرمي باللقمة الى فمه المفتوح 15سم.حفرة مباني........ 



6-يمضغ الرز بطريقة (البعير) البراطم داخله في فمه....



7-يأكل السلطة بعدما (يقضي)على الرز واللحم.من قاله ايتيكيت... 



8-و بعد مايخلص يطلع صوت باااااااايخ جداً يخليك تقول..............................(يازين البقرة اذا اجترت)
. 

9-يقوم بسرعة الصاروخ وفي يده علبة سفن أب""يا لذيذ يارايق..

10-اذا يبي يغسل (غسيل مستعجل) يمسح يده في ثوبه..


مخلفاً ورائه دمار شامل..

(وهذا حالنا....)


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

*الله الله اهو كدة تمام الحرب ليها طعم وجمال برافو يااختى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> الفرق بين البنات والاولاد فى الاستحمام
> 
> البنت :
> 
> ...


 
* انا هرضى ضمير البنات وقبل الشباب  . مين فينا المعفن الراجل اللى اقل استهلاك لمياة والصابون  طلع ولا اللى الست او بنت حواء اللى بتنقع خميس وجمعة  علشان  الطبقة التانية  تفك  وتنزل مع المية  وحضرت لو مش جابت نتيجة المية فى ممكن السكينة تجربيها او فى الشكوش والمطرقة وربنا يساعدك انتى طلعتى بتتعبى قوى وقوى  حلوة بتنقع خميس وجمعة دة ههههههههههههههههه*


* انتى اللى دخلك هنا استحملى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MuJdMBhcR4
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



* الكليب دة يدين حواء يعنى علشان اروح مشوار اضيع 3 ساعات فى كل مشوار يبقى عايزة كمان 30 ساعة فى اليوم ازاى مش تفهم  
 هى دة حواءههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> الفرق بين الولد والبنت ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*  فين الترجمة . الترجمة لو سمحت:66::66: *


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> شوفوا كيف بتاكل البنت:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مارينا مارجرجس قال:
> 
> 
> > شوفوا كيف بتاكل البنت:
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > طب ممكن اسالك سؤال بجد حاتت لية بنات حواء فى دماغغك ممكن ولا لاء
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

*يعيش ادم يعيش يا يا  هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

يعيش ابن ادم يعيش 
وتسقط حواء
وتسقط حواء
وابنا حواء 
وشعرها السود الطويل اللى عامل 
زى الخرافش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> يعيش ابن ادم يعيش
> وتسقط حواء
> وتسقط حواء
> وابنا حواء
> ...



*  البنت مارينا كانت فاكرة انها تقدر تكسب الحرب بكام موضوع مش تعرف ان الحرب لها تكتيك وخطط وهجوم  مدمر هربت بتقولك انت بتكره حواء لية 
 تصدق صعبت عليا  *


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*معلش يا باشا *
*هما كدا كذا بنت من بنات حواء*
*تدخل تقول كلمتين *
*وتهرب بسرعة *
*وادينى انا وانت قاعدين نحشش شوية يعنى هنعمل اية*​


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

هى فى حرب من طرف واحد دة دليل على تجاهل بنات حواء للخرفات بتاعتك ههههه 
يابنى احنا اساسا اساس العالم دة


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2012)

* مين قال هم  انقرضوا بس مش اكثر ولااقل ؟ ابقى راجع من اول مشاركة وهتعرفى انهم انقرضوا وشوية وهنعمل لوحة القتلى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  اساس مين مين قال ليكى دة لاطبعا اساس الكون الراجل وحواء اتخلقت منة من ضلع منة 
 حتى دة كمان عايزين تاخذها لنفسكم  بس على مين احنا هنا موجودين ​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واية الاثبات يا مارينا 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
دا دليل الواحد فى عز شبابة متنهاى ومفهوش اى تعب ويجى يتجوز
يعنى مسيكين ابن ادم بيروح فيها بسببكم


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*ده باين عليه بيحب مراته اووووووووووووي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
:act19:
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يوليو 2012)

* الفراعنة هى السبب يارجالة  . علشان كدة احنا معنا ...........  هههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



* دة حاجة بسيطة   علشان مش تزعل منى حواء ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

هههههههه تعالو نشوف مين الطيب يعني ومين الشرير حوا الغلبانه
ولاادم المفتري الجبار الشرير ههههههه





​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه تعالو نشوف مين الطيب يعني ومين الشرير حوا الغلبانه
> ولاادم المفتري الجبار الشرير ههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 روعة بجد ضحكت كتير . الراجل بيعمل خير تموت يعنى عطشانة وبعدين لسه داخله على نار هتلاقى مية هناك سخنة خيرا تعمل تلاقى حواء هههههههههههههههههههه
 روعة بجد تسلم ايدك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> روعة بجد ضحكت كتير . الراجل بيعمل خير تموت يعنى عطشانة وبعدين لسه داخله على نار هتلاقى مية هناك سخنة خيرا تعمل تلاقى حواء هههههههههههههههههههه
> روعة بجد تسلم ايدك *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مش انا اللي عملتها 
ههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



* هههههههههههههههههههههه
 دة  دليل على افترى  حواء يا مفترية يامفترية ناقص تقولية رضع الاولاد كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

بوبوس سيببنى بنت الكنيسة 
عليا شوية اماافقع عينها كفايك انت تفقع سيبنى 
شويةافقع  فى عينها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> بوبوس سيببنى بنت الكنيسة
> عليا شوية اماافقع عينها كفايك انت تفقع سيبنى
> شويةافقع  فى عينها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ولاهتقدر تعمل حاجه :gy0000:
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>



* جامد يا زعيم . دة  بقت عسل خالص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

هو انت شوفت حاجة  صبرك عليا
يا مااااااااااااااااااان
ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

* معاك   اى حاجة ضد حواء معاك يااخى *


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

بس كفايه ياسموره اسمع بقا انت ويوليوس عدو المراءه ههههههههههه


احلي تريقه علي الرجاله هههههههه
*من 1 : 4 سنين: *
*يمووووووووووت فى لعب معينة(الدبابات-المسدسات_.....- ....) *
*يبتدى انه يثبت نفسه فى الكورة (وهو ولاااااااا يعرف عنها حاجة) *
*من 4 : 8 سنين: *
*فى المرحلة دى يتوهم انه لعيب كورة محترف....( يا سلام عليه ) *
*يبئى فاكر نفسه عارف كل حاجة (وهو ولااااا عارف اى حاجه فى اى حاجه ) *
*يفتكر نفسه كبيييييييير ويحشر نفسه فى اللى ملوش ** ل**فيه**و اخته طلبت منه حاجة......لازم بقشيش الاول والا.....مش هيجيب حاجة  ولا يعبرها ** لو سمع حاجة بتتقال فى بيتهم أو أى بيت..... طيران على بيت  الجيران.......يحكى لهم على كل حاجة (يا ساتر عليهم ) *

*من 8 : 14 سنة: *

*يفتكر نفسه بئى شاب كبير خلاص *
*يبتدى يهتم بأناقته *
*يبتدى يتمرد على البيت والاسرة(بعد ما كان ياعينى قطة مغمضة خلاص فسد ) *
*يتظاهر أمام أصدقائه بانه وحش ومفيش مخلوق يقدر يجبره على حاجة(ولو حد  نده عليه فى ثوانى يكون عنده طياره) *

*من 14 : 18 سنة: *

*يحاول يثبت ذاته فى المجتمع(بالشخط وعمل المشاجرات فى الشارع على  الفاضى والمليان) *
*يسخر من أصدقائه المؤدبين *
*يعمل فيها فلانتينو(يعاكس كل بنت معديه على الفاضى والمليان) *
*يتمرد على مدرسيه(مهو كبر بئى) *
*يهتم أوى بالموضة وتسريحات الشعر الجديدة ( واحد فاضى ) *

*من 18 : 22 سنة: *

*
 يسخر من أصدقائه اللذين لا يدخنون أو يسهرون أو اللى 
بيذاكروا......(وفاكرين انها شطارة.....والمهم يوم الامتحان مبيلائوش غير 
الناس اللى بيسخروا منهم دول ينقلوا منهم الامتحان) *
*يحاول يعمل صداقات مع كل بنت يقابلها(لدرجة انه يتغر فى نفسه ويفتكر  نفسه فلانتينو الجامعة) *

*من 22 : 26 سنة*
*أمه تفضل تزن على دماغه عشان يتجوز ........مش عارفه انه هيزهق  اللى هيتجوزها فى عيشتها...... *
*وانه مش فالح فى حاجه لا شغل ولا جواز ولا اى حاجه ( فاشل مع مرتبه  الشرف ) *

*قبل الزواج: *

*أول ما يشوف خطيبته يقولها واحشانى مووووووووووت........عاملة ايه؟ *

*يهتم بأناقته و مظهره ويعملهم عليها يا عينى عليها ( وتنخم فيه  وتفتكر انه عدل ) *

*بعد الزواج ب5 : 6 سنين : *

*أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لزوجته:ازيك... انا واقع من الجووووع *

*يقل اهتمامه بمظهره شوية ( يبدأ يرجع لأصله ) *

*بعد 10 سنين: *

*أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لمراته:فيييييين الأكل....انا  جعاااااااااااان ( همه ع الاكل ) *
*لا يهتم بمظهره على الاطلاق......وممكن يخرج لمكان قريب  مثلا:ببيجامة البيت ...... *
*( كده رجع لأصله ) *

*لما يوصل لسن ال60: *

*يفقد أعصابه لأتفه الاسباب *
*عينه تزوغ على أى بنت........ ( عايش المراهقه سيادته** يفقد عقله (تقريباااا) *

*
 بعد ما يطلع على المعاش ......يحس بالفراغ وانه ملوش لازمة ( وده فعلا 
).......فيبتدى يتدخل فى كل شئ لى فيه وملوش فيه.....حتى انه يتدخل بأمور 
الطبخ فى المنزل *

*من 70:.......سنة *

*الله يرحمه*

احنا بنهدى النفوس ع فكره 

هههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بس كفايه ياسموره اسمع بقا انت ويوليوس عدو المراءه ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> احلي تريقه علي الرجاله هههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هوانتى   لسة هتقولى طيب اشربى بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
انت لسه شفت حاجه 
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة مرمر
انامش بتهدد
واللى تقدرى عليةاعملى 
وانقدريتى تاخدينى من يوليوس
وتخلينى حبيب المراة
اناموافق بس بسرعة
قبل فوان الاوان وقت الندم مينفعش


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

هييييه هيييه
اخيراااااا استسلمت 
فينك يايوليوس علشان تسمع 
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هييييه هيييه
> اخيراااااا استسلمت
> فينك يايوليوس علشان تسمع
> هههههههههههههه
> ​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
انالسة مستلمتيشيا اخوتى يا قطة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

وانشالله هتد قملك
بالجواز
وادى الدليل على صدق كلامى





هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه

كنت عارفه هترجع في كلامك هو كدا الرجل 
ههههههههههههه

طيب خد بقا 

*الفرق بين تعامل الرجل الغربي والرجل العربي مع الزوجة 

مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته ..


الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها 

الرجل العربي يريدها جميله .. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم 


اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه ..

الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه 

الرجل العربي يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها 


اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه 

الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها 

الرجل العربي ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها 


متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته 

الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم 

الرجل  العربي في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله  انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين ؟ 


كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره 

الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها 

الرجل العربي يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز 


اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيها 

الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم 

***الرجل العربي يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفشها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص انتى حرة ****


اذاتحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بالفتبول او بالمشاريع 

الرجل الغربي .. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها 

الرجل العربي شو فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفي فيها اتركي المواضيع للرجال 



اذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه 

الرجل الغربى ..يلم الاطباق مع زوجته ويغسلها معاها كمان 

الرجل العربي يتمدد على الكنبه ويقوللها جيبيلي الشاى بسرعه 



اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت 

الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل 

الرجل العربي انتي للدلوقتى ماخلصتيش خلاص انا هانزل لحد ما تخلصي وارجع*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اةيا ليئمة
فاهمنى علطول
وربنا يسترها شكلى هبقى 
حبيب المراةوهستسلم
فينك يا يوليوس
فيييييينك تحلاقنى قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

* اية يازعيم دة كله تسلم يازعيم هم على العموم انقرضوا فى كام واحدة بس خلاص هتنقرض مبروك الفوز 
 ادم يعيش يا  يعيش ادم يعيش ادم  تسقط حواء وبنات حواء  *


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

يا عمى هو  فين بنات حواء اللى انقرضو
شقاوة
نفين
دونا نبيل
ميرو انجل
هابى انجل
وايت انجل
فين دول
يا عمى وغيرهم
مش عارفين
انوهنا فى حرب


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> يا عمى هو  فين بنات حواء اللى انقرضو
> شقاوة
> نفين
> دونا نبيل
> ...



* دول  طلعوا  معاش مبكر يابنى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
   محدش يقدر يحش هنا يجى له يغمى علية يازعيم احنا هنعمل الصفحة دة اللى يدخل يدخل واللى مش يدخل الباب يفوت جمل  كبر دماغك مش تعمل حساب الى احد اللى عايز يشارك يشارك اللى مش عايز عنة ما شارك ريح*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> على فكرة مرمر
> انامش بتهدد
> واللى تقدرى عليةاعملى
> وانقدريتى تاخدينى من يوليوس
> ...



يوليوس انت بتتكلم في ايه شوف احد جنودك بقا عمل ايه هههه
خلاص انت لوحدك ههههههههه:ura1:
وسمير استسلم خلاص :gun:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اةيا ليئمة
> فاهمنى علطول
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودي كمان 
هييه هييه 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يوليوس انت بتتكلم في ايه شوف احد جنودك بقا عمل ايه هههه
> خلاص انت لوحدك ههههههههه:ura1:
> وسمير استسلم خلاص :gun:
> ​



* لا  انا مستمر فى المعركة الى النهاية . اللى يمشى يمشى واللى يقعد يقعد  يامرمر*


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

متسمعش كلامها يا يوليوس
شوف
بدليل انت
لورجعت
وشوفتهافى الموضوع
هتلاقينى
اكترواحد عدوالمراة


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (7 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> متسمعش كلامها يا يوليوس
> شوف
> بدليل انت
> لورجعت
> ...



براحتك ياعدو المراة صدقنى صدقنى يوليوس هيخسر كتتتتتتير من عدائتة 
بس اصبر انت عارف اعداد المراة كام حول العالم تخيل بقى لو كل دول ضربوة مش هيطلعلة شمس
انصحك ياسمير انك تعيد نفسك صدقنى قاعدة الستات متتعودضشى الرجالة هيقعدوا يلكوا فى السياسة والكورة ودمهم سم لا بيعرفوا يطبخوا ولا يمسحوا ولا يملوا الدنيا دفا وحنان زينا طبعا :t23::t23:يابنى احنا الاصل 

وبص يابنى بقى مش هتكلم وشوف الدراسات العالمية بتقول اية ها ها علشان تتاكد اننا الاصل
من الاخر كدة ياسمير اذا كان يوليوس عدو المراة 
يتبرى من والدتة ولو عندة اخوات بنات مش دول تبع المراة اسالوا كدة يقدر يستغنى عن والدتة :mus25::mus25:
عن اخواتة اكيد مش هتسعملة صوت :new8::new8::new8:


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (7 يوليو 2012)

*مميزات المراة التى وهبها اللة لها  عندك مميزات زيها يايوليوس :*

*لأول: 

هو أن عقل المرأة أكثر استجابة لمشاعرها, حيث يستجيب عقل المرأة للمشاعر الحزينة بمساحة منه تعادل 8 أضعاف المساحة التي يستجيب لها عقل الرجل وهذا يفسر سبب تأثر المرأة بشكل أشد من الرجل.

الثاني: 

المرأة حين تقوم بأي عمل مهما كان بسيطا فإن مساحة كبيرة من عقلها تتأثر به وتنتبه له, وهذا يفسر اهتمام المرأة بالتفاصيل.

الثالث: 
المرأة أقدر على الملاحظة: فقد لوحظ أن المرأة أكثر قدرة على تسجيل الملاحظات الدقيقة 

الرابع: 
سمع المرأة وبصرها أقوى : حيث بإمكان المرأة سماع الأصوات الهامسة وفهمها جيدا ,بينما يسمعها الرجل دون أن يعيها 


الخامس: 
عقل أسرع استجابة:وهذا مرتبط بوصلات عقلها حيث تستجيب بسرعة للمؤثرات وتفكر في ردود الفعل مباشرة .

السادس :
ذاكرة المرأة أقوى: إن النساء أكثر قدرة على استرجاع الأسماء والوجوه.

السابع: 
عقل المرأة أكثر انشغالا بالتعبيرات الرمزية: تهتم المرأة باستخدام لغة الحديث للتعبير عن مشاعرها بينما يستخدم الرجل التعبير المادي.

الثامن: 
عقل المرأة يتعرض للشيخوخة بشكل أبطأ : يتعرض عقل الرجل للشيخوخة أسرع من المرأة 

التاسع: 

المرأة أكثر استعداداً لتعلم المهارات اللغوية المختلفة.

العاشر: 

عقل المرأة أكثر قدرة على الاستمتاع:يسجل الاستمتاع الحسي في أكثر من مكان في عقل المراة بينما لا يحدث ذلك عند الرجل  

*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

يا مارينا صدقينى
لو بتقدرو مشاعر الرجالة
كنت هقولك هقف فى صفك
هتقوليلى قعدت الساتت حلوة
اووووووووووووك موافق
بس مفيش وللا مرة واللى تنكد علية
وياريت يكون رومانسية بين الاتنين
زى الافلام عرفتى ليةالسبب


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (7 يوليو 2012)

مميزات النساء عن الرجال بدراسة موثقّة

المرأة أذكى وأعقل من الرجل، هذه المقولة قد ينزعج منها بعض الرجال إذا لم يكن الكل، ولكنها ليست مجرد كلام في الهواء إنما هي في الواقع حقيقة مؤكدة نتاج دراسات عديدة .فقد أكدت دراسة هولندية حديثة لعدد من المتخصصين في دراسة المخ البشري، أن هناك مؤشرات تدل علي اختلاف نمو المخ عند الصبي عن تلك الخاصة بالفتاة. 



ووفقاً لكبير الباحثين في الدراسة، فإن الفتيات يتعاملن مع المعلومات بشكل مختلف، بينما يتطور مخ الصبي بصورة أبطأ، كما تبدأ عملية البلوغ عند الصِبية متأخرة. 

ويذكر الباحث أن العديد من الصبية أكثر عنفاً أثناء مرحلة الصبا المراهقة وهو ما لا يساعد قدراتهم علي التعلم، ويأتي تقرير صدر أخيراً عن مكتب الإحصاء الهولندي ليؤكد نتائج هذه الدراسة، حيث يشير التقرير إلي أن عدد الفتيات اللاتي حصلن علي شهادة الثانوية في هولندا بدءاً من عام 1995، أكثر من عدد الفتيان، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " الأهرام ". 

كما يشير الإعلام الهولندي إلي أن هناك عاملاً آخر وراء ذلك، ألا وهو تحرير المرأة حيث كانت الفتيات الهولنديات في الماضي يرسلن إلي مدارس لتعليمهن أمور العناية بالمنزل والايتعداد للزواج، لكن ومنذ سبعينات القرن المنصرم تشجعت الفتيات وواصلن تعليمهن. 

وأوضحت الصحافة الهولندية أن الفتيات يفضلن حالياً الدراسات الأدبية واللغوية والاجتماعية، لكن بمجرد أن يبدأن في الاهتمام بالعلوم فإنهن يصبحن متفوقات في المجالات العلمية أيضاً. 

بيولوجياً المرأة أقوي 

وحول انتهاء عصر سطوة الرجال ،‏ وخطأ مفهوم أنهم الجنس الأقوي وأن المرأة هي الجنس الناعم، فقد كشف فريق البحث بجامعة ميامي أن المرأة أقوي من الرجل بيولوجياً‏.‏ 

وأشار دكتور طارق عكاشة أستاذ الطب النفسي بكلية طب عين شمس، حسب ما ورد بصحيفة " الأهرام " إلي أن قوة المرأة من الناحية البيولوجية وليس الجسدية‏، والدليل علي ذلك أن المرأة تبدأ عندها الدورة الشهرية في سن‏13‏ عاماً أو أقل يصحبها بعد ذلك من أربع إلي خمس فترات عمل ووضع ورضاعة في المتوسط فتكون أماً وزوجة ومربية وخادمة وأحياناً موظفة صباحاً . 

وأضاف د. طارق أن المرأة تمر بعد ذلك بفترة انقطاع الطمث وفي ذلك الوقت هي معرضة أكثر لأمراض القلب وهشاشة العظام والاضطرابات الاكتئابية ومرض الزهايمر وبعد كل ذلك نجد أن متوسط عمر المرأة أطول من الرجل ‏،‏ حيث إن متوسط العمر لدي الرجل‏65‏ عاماً بينما يصل متوسط عمر المرأة إلي‏68‏ عاماً،‏ وهذا أكبر دليل علي القوة البيولوجية التي منحها الله للمرأة أكثر من الرجل‏. 

المرأة أكثر تحملاً 

ولا يقتصر تفوق المرأة وتميزها على الرجل في أنها أذكي وأعقل وأقوي فقط، بل ذكرت رئيسة فريق الباحثين أستاذة العلوم النفسية ومديرة مركز العقل والبيولوجيا في الجامعة شيكاغو أن المرأة أكثر تحملاً للضغوط والمصاعب عن الرجل . 

وأوضحت أستاذة العلوم أن الفرق في ردات الفعل يرتبط على الأرجح بمتطلبات الأمومة حيث تكون ردات فعل الأمهات أسرع في مواجهة الضغوطات والإجهاد أو الإصابات من أجل حماية أطفالها. 





وتأكيداً على هذا الكلام فقد ذكر باحثون من جامعة شيكاغو أن إناث الفئران تتحمل الضغوطات أفضل من الفئران الذكور مما يشير إلى سبب تحمل النساء العزلة الاجتماعية بشكل أفضل من الرجال، كما جاء بجريدة " السفير" اللبنانية. 

وقام الباحثون بقياس ردات فعل الجهاز العصبي لدى الفئران، وردات الفعل الطبيعية للجسم في مقاومة البكتيريا والفيروسات، مضيفين أنه بعد أسبوعين أو ثلاثة من العزلة أظهرت الفئران الذكور ردات فعل بطيئة في جهاز المناعة لديها بعد حقنها بأجسام غريبة، في حين أن أجسام الفئران الإناث أظهرت مقاومة أفضل ومناعة أكبر. 

الأكثر تفوقاً في البيزنس 

ولأن المرأة تسعي دائماً وراء التخلص من قيودها لتثبت لنفسها ولآدم جدارتها العملية، فقد دخلت المرأة الآن عالم البيزنس وإدارة الأعمال لتتفوق على الرجل بجدارة في تجميع الثروات . 

وتؤكد دار بحوث "بريون دولفين" البريطانية في دراستها حول براعة حواء وكيفية تفوقها علي الرجل في الثراء أن معظم الأعمال يديرها الرجال وهذا يتطلب التحدي من جانب حواء حتى تخترق هذا المجال وتثبت وجودها وتتفوق علي الرجل ولا يأتي النجاح إلا مع العمل الجاد، والنساء يفعلن ما يقمن به منذ الأزل، فهن مسئولات عن إدارة بيوتهن ولذا فهن أفضل في أداء الأعمال من الرجال حيث أنهن يعملن بجد، كما أنهن لسن عدوانيات بل لهن رءوس لينة يستمعن ويتقبلن النصيحة ويسيطرن علي أنفسهن في أماكن العمل، وعندما يقف الرجل في طريقهن يشحذن أسلحتهن ويقبلن التحدي من أجل النجاح، حسب ما ورد بجريدة "الجمهورية " . 

وتبين الدراسة عدة عوامل ساعدت علي نجاح حواء وتحولها إلي امتلاك الثروات فلقد ارتفع معدل توظيف حواء من 42% إلي 70% في كل العالم كما أن النساء يعشن أكثر من الرجال ويرثن الثروات الهائلة عن أزواجهن بالإضافة إلي ميل حواء إلي عشق تراكم الأموال في ظل حساسية أكبر مما عند الرجل بخصوص قوة المال وما تفعله وتقدمه من سيطرة علي أمور الحياة، لذا تفكر حواء في المال علي أنه قوة ذاتية تجلب لهن الحماية، والأهم من هذا كله عشق الرجل لحواء وسعيه إلي امتلاك قلبها والاستحواذ عليها ومساندتها وكما يقول الأديب الأمريكي "مارك توين"، يقضي الرجل عمره كله في جمع المال ليقدمه عن طيب خاطر للمرأة التي تستطيع أن توقعه في شباكها. 

الأكثر قدرة على الإبداع 

ونجاح المرأة وتفوقها على الرجل لا يقف ولا ينتهي في مجال العمل وإدارة الأعمال فقط، بل وفي الأعمال الإبداعية أيضاً، فقد أكدت دراسة مصرية حديثة أن المخرجات الصحفيات العربيات هن الأكثر قدرة على الإبداع مقارنة بنظرائهن من الرجال . 

إلا أن وجود المخرجة الفنية في الصحف العربية بشكل عام ضئيل جدا لا يتجاوز‏30 % ‏ بالمقارنة بالذكور‏،‏ ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلي طبيعة العمل بالصحف العربية‏،‏ حيث يكون العمل بالقسم الفني عادة في الفترة المسائية مما يتنافى مع طبيعة ووضع ومسئوليات المرأة كزوجة في المجتمعات الشرقية‏. 

وقد أرجعت الدراسة السبب في انخفاض هذه النسبة في الصحف العربية بالمقارنة بالصحف الأجنبية‏ ،‏ إلي مساحة الحرية المتاحة للمخرجات الصحفيات بالدول الأوروبية مقارنة بما هو متاح للمخرجات الصحفيات بالمنطقة العربية‏.‏ 

بنت نكتة أكثر من الرجل 

وهذا ليس كل شيء، فقد أفادت دراسة حديثة بأن هناك أدلة على وجود اختلافات بين الجنسين في إدراك النكتة والمزاح . 

وجاءت هذه النتائج من خلال قيام فريق من جامعة ستانفورد بمراقبة أنشطة المخ لمجموعة من الرجال والنساء أثناء مشاهدتهم لأفلام كارتونية كوميدية، وخلص الباحثون إلى أن أجزاء من المخ مسئولة عن إدراك اللغة والذاكرة وإنتاج أحاسيس ايجابية بالمكافأة، يحتمل أن تنشط أكثر عند المرأة لدى مشاهدتها للمزحة. 

ويأمل العلماء في أن يساعدهم البحث الجديد في فهم أكبر لحالات الاكتئاب وأسبابها، كما يمكن أن تؤدي نتائج الدراسة إلى فهم أفضل لحالات مرضية أخرى مثل الفقدان المفاجئ للتحكم في العضلات والحركة المرتبط بالصدمات العاطفية. 

وقد أظهر فريق ستانفورد أن مركز المخ، المسئول عن إنتاج الأحاسيس الإيجابية المرتبطة بأحداث مثل كسب الأموال، ينشط أيضاً بالفكاهة
انا مش هرد انا سايبة الدراسات هيا الى تردو بذمتك فى كان كدة ويبقى حد عدوة


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> براحتك ياعدو المراة صدقنى صدقنى يوليوس هيخسر كتتتتتتير من عدائتة
> * مين قال ليكى بس  . ممكن اكسب كتير صح ولاغلط *
> بس اصبر انت عارف اعداد المراة كام حول العالم تخيل بقى لو كل دول ضربوة مش هيطلعلة شمس
> * مين قال ليكى ان القوة بتقاس بالعدد بس  . هيطلع شمس وقمر ونجوم كمان واللى شايفة نفسها رفيعة تيجى يا مارينا وتورينا نفسها .اصل لو قولت تخينة ماشاء الله 99% وزن تقيل  حتى الدراسة قالت ان المراة اللى وزنها اكتر 65  تقفد الى صفة الانثى يعنى احنا عندنا شبة انثى ممكن تقولى فيل . بطيخة ممكن  كل شى مدور ويدرخ على الارض هههههههه*
> ...



* حظك حلو انى مش فايق ومديقك بس  لو كنت مش مديق كنت زوت العيار شوية  حظك حلو *


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> يا مارينا صدقينى
> لو بتقدرو مشاعر الرجالة
> كنت هقولك هقف فى صفك
> هتقوليلى قعدت الساتت حلوة
> ...



* برحتك يازعيم *


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> مميزات النساء عن الرجال بدراسة موثقّة
> 
> المرأة أذكى وأعقل من الرجل، هذه المقولة قد ينزعج منها بعض الرجال إذا لم يكن الكل، ولكنها ليست مجرد كلام في الهواء إنما هي في الواقع حقيقة مؤكدة نتاج دراسات عديدة .فقد أكدت دراسة هولندية حديثة لعدد من المتخصصين في دراسة المخ البشري، أن هناك مؤشرات تدل علي اختلاف نمو المخ عند الصبي عن تلك الخاصة بالفتاة.
> * هولندية اة اصل هم عندكم البقرة الحلوب   .  علشان كدة *
> ...



*  حواء فى بنت نكتة دة جديدة بجد امال الغم والنكد والحزن والمصائب السودة والقرف دة كله *

* جايز النكتة ابتاعتكم هى دة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 معلش هى شيكاغو فى هولند ياجماعة . اصل الارض كورية تدور حول نفسها كل 24 ساعة مش بيعد نلاقى مصر فى امريكا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وسلمنى على التكنوجيا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> *مميزات المراة التى وهبها اللة لها  عندك مميزات زيها يايوليوس :*
> 
> *لأول:
> 
> ...


* كله عقل . عقل . عقل  مفيش كبدة  ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

فييييييييييييييييييينكم
يا اعداء الرجالة


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2012)

*البنات مش حلوين فى الشكل وبس
دا الشباب اللى احسن من القمر
حتى شوفة
**



*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

هو اه عسوله سلمان خان بس مش احسن من ريثيك ههههههههه
ولاكارينا هههه


فينك يايوليوس بأمانه مفتقداه 
​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو اه عسوله سلمان خان بس مش احسن من ريثيك ههههههههه
> ...


*مفتقدينواوووووووووى بجد يا بنت الكنيسة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*شوية كلمات من الحب بيقولها الرجل للست
فهل ياترى هي كل ما عنده والا هو بيقول نص اللي في قلبه
والنص التاني بيخليه في سره؟؟

يا ريت فيه كلمه تعبر ع اللى انا حاسس به غير بحبك
(لانى فى الحقيقه مبحبكيش)



اول مره اقول كلمه بحبك لواحده
(وتصدقنى ودا لانك هبله طبعا)



انتى كنتى اجمل واحده فى الحفله امبارح
(بس ابقى اعملى عمليه تجميل فى ودانك ومناخيرك وبقك)



حنتجوز طبعا يا حبيبتى بس ادينى فرصه 6 شهور
(وبعدها مش هتشوفى وشى)



باحس دايما انى مسئول عنك
(فى الحاجات اللى متكلفش فلوس)



بتبقى حلوة اوى وانتى بتبكى
(بس فاهم دموعك كويس ومش هتجوزك)



انا مستاهلكيش
(وهتكتشفى بعدين الحقيقه دى بنفسك)



ازاى كنت عايش من غيرك قبل كده
(اكيد احسن من دلوقتى وع العموم قربت ارجع اعيش من غيرك تانى)



طول الليل بحلم بيكى
(اللهم احفظنا من الكوابيس)



كلمه منك واقاطع كل الناس
(الا ميمى وسوسو وتوتو و .....)






ماالقمر الا انعكاس لوجهك حبيبتي
( في الليالي المظلمة )




لما اشوفك يروح مني الكلام وانساه
( من الصدمة )




عنيكي احلى مافيكي
(لما تلبسي نظارة الشمس)


شفايفك زي الفراولة
( بتاعت الصوبات )


تتجوزيني ياحبيبتي
( يارب تقول لا )



وحشتيني ووحشني كلامك
( اللي زي الدبش )
--------------------*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*نقلت لكم شعر هالمحشش وربي يمووت من الضحك
اخليكم مع الشعر :


نوره بنت مره شطوره
كل الناس عندهم لها صوره



فطوم خليتينا نصوم
فطوم سبب حرب الروم



وريم أحلى من كل الحريم
مقطعتنا بالجسم ومسويه رجيم



أشواق بنت كلها ذوق
ما تناظر غير لفوق



ومشاعل مسويه فاصل
بينها وبين كل الي حاصل



منال بنت عال العال
القلب ليها خلاص مال



هدى صوتها مثل الصدى
ودموعها  على  الخد ندى



ابتهال يا آية في الجمال
تتمايل بالحلا مثل الغزال



لميا تحب تاكل باميا
وتحب تتكلم وهي نايما



ايمان لقد آن الأوان
لكي تشخبطي  على  الورق بالألوان



ساره يا بنت الحاره
تكبري وتطلعي مضيفة في الطياره




نجله تطلع مع الشله
بنت  على  اهلها عله



أحلام ما تطلع الا بمحرم
هذا عليها شي ملزم



يا روان صوتك كعصفور الكروان
محرومين منه اشد الحرمان




لينا انتي ليكي شديتينا
ومن شوفتك لقد حرمتينا



أميرة بنت تحب تكل خميره
وحده فله وكتكوته وخطيرة



مها تشبه امها
دايما يخطبها ابن عمها



رشا تحب تشرب شاي مع العشا
كلها انتعاش وفرفشا



نوران انا فيكي ولهان
ومن حبك انا طفشان



ديانا وحده معذبانا
وبحبيب قلبها مزعجانا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*_ حبيبتي تعرفي والله انا ماعندي حركات الشباب... مااكلم بنات ...اصلا ماانحبش هاالحركات



((باين وانت كل بنات العالم كلهم يعرفوك) 

_مانعرفش حبيبتي حاس اني نعرفك من زمااان 


(لا يمكن غالط بينها وبين وحده تعرفها من قبل يمكن في شبه بينهم) 

-حبيبتي انحس انك غير كل  البنات  احس انك مختلفه وغيرهم كلهم  

(علاش فوق راسها ريشه) 

_ياريتني ياقلبي عرفتك من زمان 

(معليش كان عندك زحمه) 

_ياقلبي نبي انشوفك في اقرب فرصه مش قادر  علي  الشوق 

(يبي اصحابه يتاكدو انها حلوه) 


-حبيبتي حطي في راسك ها لو حبيت حبيت من قلبي 

(انقول اي قلب فيهن...؟) 

_حبيبتي نبي صورتك انحطها عندي  علي  شان قبل ماانام اشوفها واحطها تحت راسي وانام 

(لا وانت الصادق  علي  شان لما اتمل منها اتهددها ) 

_اسف حبيبتي امس مااتصلتش  بيك بس كنت مشغول هلبه عندي دراسه 

(باين يانيوتن انت..) 

امس ما نمتش ...طول اليل انفكر فيك...اخديتيلي عقلي

(الا قصدك نمت وحلمت وشبعت نوم ولا تندري عليها )

_انتي احلي بنت شوفتها في حياتي ماظن نلقك احلي منك

(علاش متعرف  علي  مالكه جمال الكون واحن مانعرف؟؟)*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة تحب واحد و حبت تشوفه يحبها و لا !!!
 _ _ _ _ ..._ _ _ _ _ _ 
 قالتله : تعزني؟؟ قالها : لا !! 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 قالتله: سميررررر .. تحبني ؟؟؟ قاللها : لا !! 
 ..
 .
 .
 قعدت البنت تبكي و تغرد.. مسكها من يدها و همسلها في وذنها 
 و قاللها : مسألتينيش نموت عليك و لا ؟ 
 ♥ 
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥
 ♥ 
 مسحت دموعها و حضناته و قعدت تضحك.. 
 و قالتله: معناها تموت عليا ؟؟
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 ♥ 
 قالها : حتى هذي لا ....... ههههههههه ,,,,, 

 ويستمر ضحك الشباب على البنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
http://www.libyanyouths.com/vb/t117823.html*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

*عَجبـــاً ..!

 أَلــَمَ تسَمَعْ عَنْ غضَبْ النسـَاء ؟َ
فـَ إِننَي مُجَردْ أَنثى أَملكَ القلبَ الضَعيفْ 
وَحَيَنْ غَضبِيِ أًُصَبحَ أفعَى َ لإِنفَثَ الســُمَ عَليَهِمْ
ويَتحَولَ  الَقلبَ الضَعيِفْ إِلىَ قَلَبْ مُتجَبر *​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عَجبـــاً ..!
> 
> أَلــَمَ تسَمَعْ عَنْ غضَبْ النسـَاء ؟َ
> فـَ إِننَي مُجَردْ أَنثى أَملكَ القلبَ الضَعيفْ
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
هى لسة هتحربى واضح انك هتشنى علينا حرب قووووووووى
*​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

ايه انت مش قولت اد الحرب ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه انت مش قولت اد الحرب ​


*طبعا قدها
ورينى شطرتك كدا
اما نشوف والمياة تكدب الغلطان
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *طبعا قدها
> ورينى شطرتك كدا
> اما نشوف والمياة تكدب الغلطان
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


كدا ماشى انت اللى جبته لنفسك ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*لية البنات بيحبو حرف الميمي*
*يقولو كداااااااااااا*
*اممممممممممممممممممم*
*تعالو وانا اقولكم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*مكياج*


*مناكير*


*ماسنجر*

*مناسبات*


*مولات*


*موضه*


*مطاعم*


*ماركات*


*مرايات*


*ملابس*


*مخدات*


*مكالمات*


*مسجات*


*ماعندي رصيد*




*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

*س. لماذا خلقت المرأة بكل هذا الجمال؟؟
ج.لكي يحبها الرجل.

س.ولماذا خلقت بكل هذا الغباء؟؟؟
ج.لكي تحبه!!!

س.كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر؟؟؟
ج.يشفط كرشه كلما مرت أمامه فتاه بالمايوه!!!



س.كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الأعمال المنزلية؟؟؟
ج.أن يرفع رجليه عن الأرض لتكنس زوجته تحتهما!!!

س.كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في الأعمال المنزلية؟؟؟
ج.الزوجة تطبخ وهو يأكل، الزوجة تكوي وهو يكرمشها، وهي تنظف وهو يوسخ!!!

س.ما وجه الشبه بين   الرجال   وإعلانات التلفزيون؟؟
ج.ما في وحده عاقلة بتصدق لا هذا ولاهذا!!!

س.لماذا لا يحسن   الرجال   التعبير عن أحاسيسهم؟؟
ج.وهم عندهم إحسااس؟؟!!



س.ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب فيها الرجل من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع؟؟؟
ج.يوم الكهرباء تقطع!!!

كيف يمكن التمييز بين هدايا الرجل الوديه وهداياه لما يكون عامل عملة؟؟؟
ان الهدايا تكون أحلى وأغلى في الحالة الثانية!!!

كيف يمكن للفتاة اكتشاف روعة الحياة بدون زواج؟؟؟؟
أن تتزوج!!!

ما وجه الشبه بين الطقس والرجال؟؟
لايمكن تغيير أي منهما إلى الأفضل!!!

ما الفرق بين الرجل في الأربعين من عمره وإمرأه من نفس العمر؟؟؟
المرأة تتمنى أن تنجب طفلا لتثبت أنها لا تزال شابة، بينما الرجل يحاول الزواج من طفلة صغيرة لنفس السبب!!!

ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة؟؟
بتضيعي سنيين عمرك علشان تحصلي عليها ، وبعدين ما تعرفين شو تسوين فيها!!!

ماذا يحدث عندما يغطي الرجل صلعته ببعض الشعيرات الطويلة التي يسرحها بالعرض؟؟؟
تظهر الحقيقة ناصعة بيضاء من أول هرشة!!!*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

كلام متكرررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههه
العبى غيرها شكلك مش هتعرفى تحابى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*يقــول شكسبير:

 اذا غضبــت الفتــاة اتركـهـا بمفـردهـا , وستعــود لــك مشتــاقــة

 ...
 ...

 وانـــا بقــول لشكسبير
 الله يخـــرب بيتك.....البـــــــت راحـــــــــــت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> كلام متكرررررررررر
> ههههههههههههههههه
> العبى غيرها شكلك مش هتعرفى تحابى
> هههههههههههههههههههه


قديم ولاجديد مش هتفرق بس برده ده اللى بيحصل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا رورو ايهاب اباظة احدسك من الساحل اللشمالى الافغانى وقد قمت 
14 عملية ارهابية فى جميع الدول المنوفية منها والغربية 
احدسك يا سمير يا شاعر انه لن تنعم امريكا لن تنعم الرجال 
بيوم واحد ادفع المليون تعاطفك واحد مش كفاية 
موكفاية وان لم تدفع سوف اقتلك واقتل كل الرجال واقتل نفسى وعليكم اللعنة جميعا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *يقــول شكسبير:
> 
> اذا غضبــت الفتــاة اتركـهـا بمفـردهـا , وستعــود لــك مشتــاقــة
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> قديم ولاجديد مش هتفرق بس برده ده اللى بيحصل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا رورو ايهاب اباظة احدسك من الساحل اللشمالى الافغانى وقد قمت
> 14 عملية ارهابية فى جميع الدول المنوفية منها والغربية
> احدسك يا سمير يا شاعر انه لن تنعم امريكا لن تنعم الرجال
> ...






​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

ها ها ها ايه السكوت ده فين ردودك ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اة منك


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
اةمنك


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
اةمنك


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*لالالالالالاحد يزعل


هذي بعض المواقف المحرجة الي اتصير للخاطبين او الي توهم معرسيين

عاد هالمرة جت عليكم يالبنات هههههههههه
اولا
تقول الاخت زياراتها للمطاعم مع اهلها كانت قليله
المهم  اول ايام زواجها دخلت مع زوجها المطعم قال زوجها للجرسون جيبلي منيو..  وسألها وش تبين؟ قالت مثلك ابغى منيو.. زوجها تسدح من الضحك وهي تقول  احسبها وجبه او طبق معين*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*ثانيا
وحده كان الخجل ذابحها تقول زوجها كان كل يوم  يجيب بهالاكل في الفندق وهي البنت مسويه ما تشتهي وما تحب ومن هالكلام وما  غير تناظر فيه وهو يلهط بالاكل
وذاك اليوم بالفندق جا الغدا وكالعاده  زوجها سالها يلا يا حياتي تعالي نتغدى قالت لا كل انت بالعافيه انا ما  اشتهي وهي مييييييته جوع وشبع الرجال ودق الباب ذاك الوقت المهم زوجها طلع  وغاب اشوي وهي قالت في نفسها اكيد انه بيطول وما قدرت تمسك نفسها ومن كثر  ماهي جوعانه ماسكه الدجاجه بكبرها وتأكل فيها !!! وفي هذه الاثناء وش صار  >>> طب عليها عريس الهنا وهي متلبسه بالجرم المشهود ومقبضه  بيدينها الثنتين في الدجاجه والفم مفتوح عالااااااااااااااااااااااخر وقال  لها ها اشوفك منتي مشتهيه
وهي خلاص دوروها مسكينه ما تلقونها*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*ثالثا
في وحده شعرها دايم يحتاجله سشوار مهو بناعم المهم السشوار اخترب مادري وش صار فيه عاد هي ذكاءها قادها لفكره جهنميه وش سوت
راحت على طاولت الكوي وانسدحت وهاتك يا كوي بهالشعر
وبرضه زوجها سوالها صادوه يوم دخل واختنا في الله تكوي منسجمه
الرجال انهبل على باله تزوج وحده ماهي صاحيه*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*رابعا
وهذا موقف لوحده بشهر العسل تقول كنت مسافره  خارج السعوديه واشتهيت مطعم عربي الله لا يعيدها المهم لقينا مطعم لبناني  ورحنا له وحطوا لنا طبعاا قبل ما نطلب زيتون ومخلل
وجا الجرسون واقف فوق روسنا ياخذ الطلبات وزوجي يقوله الطلبات وانا احاول اصيد الزيتونه بالشوكه
مير تطير الزيتونه وتصقع وجه الجرسون وهو ياخذ الطلبات
قام قال عنا في لبنان ناكل الزيتون بايدنا
عاد مير ما اسكت وأنثبر
قلت غريبه حنا عنا بالسعوديه نصيدها بالشوكه
وماسكها زوجي علي للحين كل ما شاف زيتون قال هاه بالشوكه والا بيدك خخخخخخخخ*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*خامسا
وحده تقول انا متزوجه ولد عمي
و أول ما تزوجنا رحنا بريطانيا منها شهر عسل ومنها هو عنده دوره
المهم تقول مره دخلنا المطعم واخذت المنيو وقعدت اناظر الكلام كله انجليزي وانا ما اعرف ولا حرف بالانجليزي
تقول هو اختار والجرسون واقف عند راسي يحتريني اختار قالي زوجي تبين اساعدك بالاختيار
قلت ليش طايحه من عينك انا اعرف اختار المهم تقول اخترت طلب محطوط في اطار وحركات
قلت اكيد هذا شي حلو وقلت ابي هذا قال زوجي متاكده قلت ايه اصلا من زمان اطلبه لما كنت اطلع مع أهلي
تقول قالها طيب ابشري وهو يضحك ويوم جابوا الطلب هو مكرونه وحركات وانا وجبة أطفال !!*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*سادسا
يقولون فيه وحده تستحي من زوجها بالمرة  تضايق الزوج وكلم خواته يكلمونها وكلم أم زوجته كذلك المهم أزعجوها امزحي  مع زوجك أمزحي والعـبي واضحكي معه قالت ما أقدر المهم طولوا عليها بالكلام
وفي  مرة من المرات وهي مع زوجها سبقها زوجها بينزل مع الدرج قالت فرصه امزح  معه شوي علشانه مايشوفني المهم دفته مع الدرج الا وهو في آخر الدرج متشقلب  وقاعد يون ويصيح من الألم قالها وش فيك كذا جلست البنية تصيح وتقول كله من  أهلك يقولون امزحي معه وهذي آخرتها*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*سابعا
بقولكم اليوم عن وحده اعرفها اول ايام زواجها  تقول كنا طالعين واحتجت الحمام مرررررررررره بس مستحيه اقوله وهو شكله  ماعنده نيه يروح لمكان فيه حمامات المهم تقول عجزت اتحمل وجلست افكر باسلوب  حلو ما يخرب برستيجي عنده قلت خلاص بقوله ابغى دورة المياه احسن من كلمة  الحمام
تقول وانا ميته من الفشله قلت ابغى اروح لدورة الحمام مادريت الا الرجال يضحك ويقول يا عيني على الاتيكيت
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*ثامنا
هذي وحده تقول اول ما تزوجت كنت ادرس وكان يوديني زوجي للجامعه وياخذني ..
المهم .. انا جالسه انتظره وكنت واقفه في الشارع واشوفه بعد كم سياره .. المهم جلست استـناه
يوم وصل عندي .. وانا امشي بغنج الا واطيح ذيك الطيحه طراااااااااااااااااااااخ
جلست على ألارض ما يشوف الا راسي من عند شباكي جالسه اناظره ولا اتحرك ..
وكان الشارع مليان رجاجيل وبنات
واركب في السياره وهو ميت من الضحك واجلس اصيح قلت ما تعرف تسمي علي !! 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*

اليوم دورت لكم بالنت عن أشياء مضحكة و لقيت استهبال شاب على بنت ما كان يدري أن  البنت  أهبل منه >>> و الله اعجبتني هالبنت سكته
يالله ما ابي اطول عليكم حبايبي اخليكم مع الإتصال ،،،،،،،،،


ولد  يستهبل  على بنت في التلفون ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


البنت : الو مرحبا


الولد : الو مرحبتين


البنت : محمد كيفك؟


الولد : أنا مو محمد محمود !


البنت : أسفه أخوي أنا غلطانه


الولد : انتي غلطانه احلى اسم


البنت : تصدق انك سخيف


الولد : والله?? ليش ما خبرتيني من قبل ؟


البنت : قبل ولا بعد خلاص سكر


الولد : سكر ولا ملح شكلك جيعانه وتحبين الحلاوة


البنت : إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون


الولد : حرام مين مات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


البنت : سكنهم في مسا كنهم


الولد : ليش متى هم طلعوا من سكنهم مساكين سكنيهم عندي بالبيت


البنت : تصدق انك فاضي


الولد : والله على بالي مليان


البنت : هههههههه هذي حلوه


الولد : ليش ذقتيها ؟


البنت : اللهم عافينا


الولد : ليش مريضه الله يشفيك


البنت : والله انك حاله


الولد : اممممممم صلبه ولا جامده أخاف تكون غازيه


البنت : والله انك حاله نفسيه ومستعصيه كمان


الولد : ههههههه صراحه انتي خفيفة دم


(((((((((((وانقلب الوضع لصالح
البنت )))))))))))


البنت : ادري وأنت خفيف عقل


الولد : لا زودتيها


البنت : عادي نقصها


الولد : بس عاد


البنت : عاد على بالي ثمود


الولد : والله انك حشره


البنت : عادي اقتلها


الولد : تنكتين


البنت : لا استخف دمي


الولد : والله انك بارده


البنت : في اختراع اسمه فرن


الولد : هي انتي احترمي عمرك


البنت : احترم عمري ههههههه لسه بعدني صغيره


الولد : والله انك مو سهله


البنت : سهله ! ايش المسأله ؟؟


الولد : ممكن اقولك شي


((((((((((( يبي يغير الوضع
لصالحه )))))))))))


البنت : خير قول ؟؟؟؟؟


الولد : قولي انا جاهزه !!!


البنت : أنا جاهزه


(((((((((((أخذ الفرصه )))))))))))


الولد : أنتي جاهزه وانا تفصيل هههههاي
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: منتديات عالم المرأة http://forum.mn66.com/t181297.html#post2352604


البنت : اوه منك


وقفلت الخط وقالت  البنت  ................. والله لرد ع الموضوع

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههه واقف فى ساحت القتال لوحدك يا سمير... ههههههههه رفيق الحرب غايب هههههههه*
* لو  بتتواصل مع يوليوس قولو حبو  ليها كلام معاك لما ترجع.. عتاب بئا كبير  و سوف اشن حرب عارمه عليه...*
*هو حر هو الى جابه لنفسه ....*


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههه واقف فى ساحت القتال لوحدك يا سمير... ههههههههه رفيق الحرب غايب هههههههه*
> * لو  بتتواصل مع يوليوس قولو حبو  ليها كلام معاك لما ترجع.. عتاب بئا كبير  و سوف اشن حرب عارمه عليه...*
> *هو حر هو الى جابه لنفسه ....*


*هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
انا عايز اعيط بقيت لوحدى عليكم اة منكم
دى وصية الاستاذ يوليوس انى اكلم الحرب من بعد ومسيبهاش غير لما انتصر عليكم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## V mary (15 يوليو 2012)

*ظررررررًريفة​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *ظررررررًريفة​*


*ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مين دى كما ن هى شكلها ناوى تبقى من ضمن اعداء الرجالة يارب انصر الرجالة
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

* هذي بعض النكت عن البنات
**1**
ذهبت فتاة شقراء إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث  قالت: كنت أكوي قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة  الهاتف إلى أذني رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن  الأخرى؟ قالت: الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى 

**2** 
فيه حرمتين جالسين يسولفون عن أزواجهم النسايين قالت الأولى انا زوجي ينسى  كثير الى درجة انه اذا جاء من العمل يسألني انا كنت فين واذا ركبنا السيارة  يقول وين حنا رايحين ..قالت الثانية انتي ارحم مني أنا اذاجا زوجي من  العمل وفتحت له الباب قال لي ..أنا شفتك فين قبل كذا 

**3** 
ايقولك فيه اربع بنات وحده هنديه والثانيه سودانيه والثالثه مصريه والرابعه  خليجيه ..اجتمعوا الثلاث وقتلوا الهنديه ..بعد تحري الشرطه كشفوهم وحولوهم  علي المحكمه وحكموا علي السودانيه بتمشيط الشعر لمده سنه وحكموا علي  المصريه بسبوح بالصابون ...القاضي قفل مخه ما عرف شو يحكم علي الخليجه بعد  لحظه من التفكير حكم عليها انهم ايربطون ايديها ويخلون التيلفون يرن 

**4** 
فيه وحده ترقص وهي خايفه لييييييييش؟؟ عشان الطقاقه وهي تغني تقول ...طيب ..طيب 

**5** 
اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا على أن لا يعملوا أي شئ في المنزل  من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ والغسيل وغيرها من الأمور وفي  اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما هي ردة فعل زوجها فقالت  الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني  لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي يطبخ الأكل ويحضر  الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً  وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث ذهب زوجي  للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت الإيطالية عندما أخبرت زوجي في  اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في  اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل الملابس ... وقالت ((أم علي ))  عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى  شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت لكمة قوية في عيني اليمنى 

**6** 
عجوز دخلت محو الأمية كتبت الابله علامة يساوى( = ) على السبورة، ثم سألت  الابله عجوز ما هذه العلامة ؟ قالت العجوز : هذي منسدحه .. نايمه 

**7** 
>فيه عجوز وولدها طفا الكهرب عليهم قالت العجوزلولدها شف الكهرب طافي بس  عندنا والا عند كل الناس ، نزل الولد ورجع وقال لأمه : الكهرب بس طافي  عندنا قالت : وش دراك قال : أشوف لمبات السيارات مولعه نور 

**8** 
فيه عجوزتين يتفرجن على المصارعة الحرة ووحده منهم خافت وراحت تنام وقالت  للثانية:اذا صحيت الصبح علميني وش صار..ولما قامت الصبح قالت لها ها وش صار  قالت الثانيه: اللــــه لا يوريكِ لو ماقفلت التلفزيون كان متذابحين 

**9** 
وش وجه الشبه بين بنات اليوم والمسمار؟؟ مايدخلون بيوتهم الا بالطق 

**10** 
فيه وحدة راحت تخطب لولدها، سألتها العروس "ابنك يدخن" ؟ قالت العجوز " والله ما أظن بس يمكن لما بيكون سكران يدخن" 

**11** 
السيده للخادمه:اسمعي قبل ما تنامي .. إحنا نفطر الساعة ثمانية الصبح الخادمه:ماشي .. وان ما صحيت انا .. لا تنتظروني. 

**12** 
عجوز تكرفست من على الدرج شافوها عيالها وتبي تصرف قالت وشرايكم بالحركة ؟؟؟؟؟ 

ايش راااااااااااااااااااااااااايكم :005: :005: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههه
ه
ه
ه*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*دى علشان تجيب الطعم الى عايزه من على بعد هههههههههههههههههههه
*


​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*يا رب ميخدوش بالهم انى فى الصوره ههههههههههههههههههههه*
http://www.crezeman.com/vb/t141637.html#ixzz20j4zpfUE 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

هههههههه انا اخدت بالي ده انت منور في وسطيهم ياجدع


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه انا اخدت بالي ده انت منور في وسطيهم ياجدع


*دا على اساس انو الغوريلاة مذكر يعنى ولا اية
هههههههههههههههههه
بصى كويس 
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *دا على اساس انو الغوريلاة مذكر يعنى ولا اية
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بصى كويس
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


ايون مانا واخده بالي يابني من الغوريل :t33:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 يوليو 2012)

مممممممم
متهيقلي ولا عمر حرب حوا وادم هتخلص ابدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*لا هتخلص يامارو بس لصالح حواء ان شاء الله*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا هتخلص يامارو بس لصالح حواء ان شاء الله*


*ههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههه
دا فى المشمش قابلينى
لو خالصت الحرب
وانتو اللى كسبتو دا لوحصل ابقى قبلينى فى المشمش
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*يعني اللي خلا مرسي الاستبن يكسب ويبقي رئيس بلدك
البنات مش هيكسبوا في حرب تافهه زي دي ؟

ده حضرتك شكلك غلبان جدا علي فكره 
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعني اللي خلا مرسي الاستبن يكسب ويبقي رئيس بلدك
> البنات مش هيكسبوا في حرب تافهه زي دي ؟
> 
> ده حضرتك شكلك غلبان جدا علي فكره
> *


*ههههههه
هههههههه
ايوة غلبان  اووووووى
هههههههه
وعلى قد نيتى
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*هو مش حضرتك من اعداء المراة
طيب ليه حاتط صوره امراة في توقيعك ؟؟


*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههه
ههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ما اهو دا النوع اللى يعجبنى فى المراة
هههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هو دا النوع اللى يعجب الرجالة 
ربنا يخلها فيديا منورة توقيعى
هههههههههه
ههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*وايه فيديا دي كمان بتبيع ايه يعني
شكلها بتاعة فجل 
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وايه فيديا دي كمان بتبيع ايه يعني
> شكلها بتاعة فجل
> *


*دى من احد نجمة نجوم الجميلات
اسمها فيديا 
ممثلة هندية من الهند
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*انا عارفاها طبعا وشوفتلها فلمين 

بس شكلها برضو بتاعة فجل معرفش ليه 
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا عارفاها طبعا وشوفتلها فلمين
> 
> بس شكلها برضو بتاعة فجل معرفش ليه
> *


*لا بس انتى بتغيرى شوية منها
علشان هى ممثلة 
وشكلها احلى من القمر والنجوم
ههههههههههههههه
عشلان كدا بتهربى من المواجهة الحرب وتقولى انها بيتعب فجل
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## رودي العراقي (18 يوليو 2012)

واووووووووووو


----------



## Samir poet (18 يوليو 2012)

ياريت تشاركنا  فى هذيمة المراة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> دا فى المشمش قابلينى
> ...


صدقوني ولا هتخلص لان الحرب دي من يوم ما اتوجدوا ولا عمرها هتخلص


----------



## Samir poet (18 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صدقوني ولا هتخلص لان الحرب دي من يوم ما اتوجدوا ولا عمرها هتخلص


*والسبب انتو مش احنا وناوين ناخد التار منكم نخلص حقنا
هع هع هع 
لاععععععععععععععععععععع ابقو قبلونى لو قدرتو 
تكسبونا 
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## رودي العراقي (18 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يوليو 2012)

يا سمير المشكله ان المرأه والرجل بيكملوا بعض فمختلفين قوي
عشان كده كل حاجه فيهم مش متشابهه 
وانا ضد فكره مين احسن 
زي ما تفاضل بين الهوا والميه مين احسن


----------



## Samir poet (18 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا سمير المشكله ان المرأه والرجل بيكملوا بعض فمختلفين قوي
> عشان كده كل حاجه فيهم مش متشابهه
> وانا ضد فكره مين احسن
> زي ما تفاضل بين الهوا والميه مين احسن


*فاهمك كويس بس الموضوع غرضو الترفهيى والكوميديا ضحك شوية بسبب الهم والغم اللى احنا عايشنو دا*
*على الاقل اهو نطلع عيوبنا بشكل كوميديا لا اكثر ولا اقل*
*يعنى لم الشابة لم يخطب بنت *
*ويجى قدامنهاوعاكس واحدة تانية قدمها بطريقة كوميديا*
*دى مفهاش حاجة متفق معاكى فى كل حاجة *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*وشكلكبتقولى الكلمتين دول على اساس*
*وانك خايفة تخشى الحرب لوحدك وكانك*
*عارفة انك سوف تنهزمين*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يوليو 2012)

هع هع هع 
اهزم
هههههههههههههههه
يا ابني انا خايفه عليك هنا مفيش اسعاف 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هع هع هع
> اهزم
> هههههههههههههههه
> يا ابني انا خايفه عليك هنا مفيش اسعاف
> هههههههههههههه


*هع هع هع
لا بنخاف ولا بنكش 
احنا هنا كلنا
لازم نحش 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 يوليو 2012)

كويس انك قلتلي انك مبتخفش :spor24::spor24::spor24::t36:


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كويس انك قلتلي انك مبتخفش :spor24::spor24::spor24::t36:


*هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتعملى اية شكلك ناويلى على عمل سحر اسود وشعوزة
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 يوليو 2012)

لالا لا سحر ولا شعوذه انا يدوب هبعتك رحله كده تسلملنا علي رمسيس وتيجي 
هع هع هع
:15_3_35[1]:


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالا لا سحر ولا شعوذه انا يدوب هبعتك رحله كده تسلملنا علي رمسيس وتيجي
> هع هع هع
> :15_3_35[1]:


*هع هع هع
لقد وقعتى فى الفخ هع هع هع
الرجالة تبعى واعدةاء المراة
ههههههههههههههههههه





*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
فخ ايه اللي وقعت فيه 
عموما انا مش بحب المصارعه بس حطيتلك علي بروفايلك واحد احسن من اللي انت حاطه ده
هع هع هع هع 
وهبعتهولك بيتكم


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> فخ ايه اللي وقعت فيه
> عموما انا مش بحب المصارعه بس حطيتلك علي بروفايلك واحد احسن من اللي انت حاطه ده
> هع هع هع هع
> وهبعتهولك بيتكم


*ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هع هع
ام نشوف انا ولا انتى
انتى بعتلى مارك هنرى
انا بقى ابعتلك
ههههههههههههههه
بس بصراحة مش عارف اسمو
ههههههههههههههههههه
وجاية تقوليلى مارك هنرى 
هههههههههههههههه
مبقلهوش لازمة دلوقتى مارك هنرى
بينهزم بسهولة العبى غيرها يا شطورة
مش على سمورة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه




*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
جبت الغوريلا دي منين
ههههههههههههههه
انا معرفش اسم اللي بعتهولك بس شكله كده هيتزم قدام اللي معاك 
فهبعتلك البوليس يقبض عليكوا انتوا الاتنين 
ده اعرفه 
او اقولك
هبعتلك الصاعقه


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جبت الغوريلا دي منين
> ههههههههههههههه
> انا معرفش اسم اللي بعتهولك بس شكله كده هيتزم قدام اللي معاك
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اللى انتى بتعهولى 
اسمو مارك هنرى مصارع
اما اللى بعتهولك اغوريلا دا
انا معرفش اسمو لكن بجد قدام مارك هنرى 
هههههههههههههههه
مارك هنرى هخاف ويجرى منو
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

*انتظرونى سوف اشن عليكم حرب قووووووووية
ايتها البنات
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

I'm sorry...

despite all....life without women is HELL alive....


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> despite all....life without women is HELL alive....


*شكر لردك الجميل
ولكن على رغم كلامك دا
يفضل انك متشاركش فى الموضوع طالما
انك هتعملى فيها مثقف وتكلمنى انجلش احنا بنتكلم برضو انجلش
*​


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شكر لردك الجميل
> ولكن على رغم كلامك دا
> يفضل انك متشاركش فى الموضوع طالما
> انك هتعملى فيها مثقف وتكلمنى انجلش احنا بنتكلم برضو انجلش
> *​



هههه...ﻻ انا بس جت على بالي بالانجليش الاول....

بس عموماً.....الحياة بدون نساء تكون صعبة جداً....ﻻ اتخيلها بدونهم بصراحة!


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

شهد شاهد من اهله 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه قولك يا عم سمير بقي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> شهد شاهد من اهله
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه قولك يا عم سمير بقي
> هههههههههههههههه



اي خدمة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي التقييم


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*بس يا اخواتى المشكلة مش فى كدا
المشكلة
انة المراة تجعل الانسان يبدو مثلا مريض
اهو زى مثلا 
لما الواحد مننا بيبقى مريض بنبقى عارفينو حالتو
لكن تخيل لو سبب المرض دا الحب ومصدر الحب دا هو المراة
يبقى انهى علاج للشخص دا
علشان يخف
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*بص يـا حبيبي من اولها كده ^_^

 دى تعليمـات صغننة .. تمشي عليهــا هتبقى كفـااءة

 مش هتمشي .. يبقى ماتلــزمنيش ياضنايا
 ... ...
 * مـايبقــاش عندك غير 15 فريند ع الفيـــس غير 14 ولـد وأنــا طبعا البنت الوحيده

 و لـو عندك بنــات مــاليش فى الكـلآم الفاضي بتاع دى زى أختي ومتربين سوا  والحوارات دي,, وبلاش الكـلام الحنين مع كـل بنت شــوية .. مش قـالبينها  جمعية خيرية هنـا يـا بابــا .. ()

 و يستحسن يبقى معــايا البـاس ورد بتاعك 

 لو إنتا كــده اعمل حسابك من دلــوقتى إنك هتتغيــر .. إشمعنى هيبقى مطلــوب مني أني اتغير :|

 آه نسيت أوصيك .. أهلك ثم أهلك ثم أهلك

 هتراعيهم هتعــرف تراعيني 

 * صحــاابك بقي ياحلو .. على فكــرة عمري مـا هخيرك بيني وبينهم بس لازم  يكــون ليـا أولوية في حيــاتك يـا رووحي ولو قبل صحــابك .. اه الحق حق 

 *حياتي انا مش بحب التحكــمات الأوووفـر !!
 في حــاجات نتناقش فيهـا وفي حاجــات لا .. يعني مـا تفرضش رجــولتك أوى على أســـاس ماحدش زي سيـادتك

 * هتحبني .. وده شـرط أســاسي .. أنا أصــلا شخصِيــة تتحب (سامحني يارب  ^_^ ) ولـو حسيت بعكس كــده عــادي إنتا لأ أول ولآ آخــر وآحد يحس بكده  )

 * أم هِــزار البوابين دهـ مش بحبــه .. هزارك يكــون خفيف عشــان أنا اللي ممكن أتغــابى

 * حط في إعتبــارك يـا بيبي إن في حـاجات مش بتيجي بالطــلب ولو طلبتهــا إعــرف إني بدأت أتخنق مـنك

 ده اللي أنـا فاكــراه لحد دلوقت .. وخــليك فـاكر ياحياتي .. لو خــالفـت حــاجة من دول يبقى لعبت في عدااد عــمرك معـايا

 ولقد اعذر من انذر ^_^

 بحلم انا حرررررره الله :*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا من ضمن طالبت البنت لم تتجوز هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ده اقل واجب الحقيقه


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ده اقل واجب الحقيقه


*صدقينى لو المراة تقدر مشاعر الرجل
من ناحيتها على اساس انو بيحبها سعتها بس صدقينى  شى اكيد هخلى الرجل حبيبتو سعيدة جدا وفرحانة
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بص يـا حبيبي من اولها كده ^_^
> 
> دى تعليمـات صغننة .. تمشي عليهــا هتبقى كفـااءة
> 
> ...



انا هانفذلها حاجات كتير على فكرة...

يعني اكيد هاديها اولوية عن اصحابي


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا هانفذلها حاجات كتير على فكرة...
> 
> يعني اكيد هاديها اولوية عن اصحابي


*  متفق معاك يا زعيم
لكن تعال بقى
شوف المراة ديما تحب تفرض سيطرتها على الرجالة
يعنى لاتعرف تاخد لاحق ولا باطل منهم
وارجع واقولك صدقينى احلا عذاب ومررة هو العيشة مع المراة
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

ومش هاتحكم فيها في لبسها وكده


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

صدقني مفيش غير جوني هو اللي ينفع يرد عليك


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ومش هاتحكم فيها في لبسها وكده


*انت هتقولى وادى نتيجة اعمال المراة الشريرة
هههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى خايف عليك منهم
هههههههههههههههه
*




​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انت هتقولى وادى نتيجة اعمال المراة الشريرة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقنى خايف عليك منهم
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



بالعكس صدقني انا مؤمن بالمساواة....وان الستات مظلومة في مصر....انا هاكون واثق في مراتي جداً....ومش هاخنق عليها في اللبس وكده....خصوصاً ان ان شاء الله خطتي اني اكمل بره


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ايوه اديه كمان يا بني


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بالعكس صدقني انا مؤمن بالمساواة....وان الستات مظلومة في مصر....انا هاكون واثق في مراتي جداً....ومش هاخنق عليها في اللبس وكده....خصوصاً ان ان شاء الله خطتي اني اكمل بره


*مية مية 
هقولك 
اة انا معاك فى كل حاجة
انو المراة
اولا مظلومة جدااااا
فى كل حاجة
ثانيا انت دلوقتى بتقولى
انك بتثق فى مراتك جدا
طيب حط العكس مراتك مش بتثق فيك او فى بعض الاموار مش حابة تتكلم معاك فيها
دا على سيبل المثال
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

امال اتجوزتني ليه م الاول؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

لست عمرها ما تشك لو الراجل ماشي عدل


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> امال اتجوزتني ليه م الاول؟


:wub::wub:
*انا مش عارف لية انتا واقف فى صف المراة
كدا
 حبيبى  تعرف 
لو انت تعطيى المراة كامل حقها مش راح بعد كدا
تقدر عليها ويويلك يا سود ليك 
انت تعرف حبيبى
غصب المراة اقوى من غصب الرجل
شوف هذة الصورة واعطينى رايك*​ 


​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> :wub::wub:
> *انا مش عارف لية انتا واقف فى صف المراة
> كدا
> حبيبى  تعرف
> ...



وانت اصﻻً عايز تقدر عليها ليه؟
دي واحدة مساوية ليك ولها كل حقوقك بالضبط!

الصورة....شخصياً ما عندي اي مشكلة فيها....انا اتمنى لو تتشيك وتلبس زي ما هي عايزة في الحالتين


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

انا واقف في صف المرأة لانها فعﻻً مظلومة جداً في مجتمعاتنا المتخلفة...


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه 
دي وحده من كام ؟؟
وحتي لو فرضا في البنات كلهم كده
ايه المشكله هي حره 
يا عم متتتجوزش وريحنا


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وانت اصﻻً عايز تقدر عليها ليه؟
> دي واحدة مساوية ليك ولها كل حقوقك بالضبط!
> 
> الصورة....شخصياً ما عندي اي مشكلة فيها....انا اتمنى لو تتشيك وتلبس زي ما هي عايزة في الحالتين


*انا اعرف حبيبى افهمك كويس
بغض النظر عن الموضوع والدفاع عن المراة
فى انت عايز تقفل الموضوع
او يتم حذفو
حتى لو كنت بدفع عن المراة
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

ﻻ انا ضد قفل المواضيع من الاساس...اي موضوع....

انا بس باحس اني لو ساهمت في النكت دي....هاساعد بشكل غير مباشر في نشر الثقافة الذكورية اللي ضد المرأة دي...


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*يا غالى الموضوع دا معمول للترفيهى انتا مش شايف اسم القسم
اية وياغالى 
انامعاك فى كل حاجة بس احنا هنا بنهزر لاقل ولا اكثر 
طبعا الهزار فى حدود

*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

تاني....وعارف انه ترفيهي...انا ضد برضو اي حدود 
امال انا واخد مخالفات وتوقيعي محذوف ليه؟

بس انا مجرد باعبر عن رأيي، لان رجالة قليلين للاسف في مصر هيوافقوني على كﻻمي...فباستغل الموضوع هنا لنشر ارائي...لعل وعسى يعني


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه
امممممممممم
قصدك بقى انى واحد من الرجالة الغير 
جيدين
يا حبيبى انا متفق معاك فى كل حاجة وبموت فى المراة وصدقنى لو بى ايديت انى ادفع عنها هدفع بس ازاى فى وسط هذا المجتمع
*​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

اعمل اللي عليك وخﻻص 

وهزر برضو انا مش باحجر عليك...وﻻ قلت عليك وحش...

انا بس باعمل اللي انا شايفه صح....


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*يبقى بى كدا انت كمان تفتح موضوع 
جديد ويكون  عنونو الدافع عن المراة
انما هنا هيبقى العكس وطبعا بى هزار 
خصوص
علشان الموضوع بينى وبينك ميبقاش نكدا
وخد بالك منا زى زيك يا مان
واخد مخالفات برضو كتيرة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

* اول الغيث قطرة ​*


*           ياسلام على حواء لما بتدلع  . ااتفرج على الدلع هو دة ​*


​


----------



## just girl (20 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بص يـا حبيبي من اولها كده ^_^
> 
> دى تعليمـات صغننة .. تمشي عليهــا هتبقى كفـااءة
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه.. مشكلة يااا شاعر.. !!


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ايوه اديله يا جيرل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

بطلوا ده واسمعوا ده


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ايوهه  يا واثقه 
في جنبي بلط تاخدي 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2012)

معلش اتاخرت عليكم
عندى ظروف صعبة
صلولى ارجع اكمل الحرب
هههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

يااااااااااااا رب انت عارف انا عاوزه اقول ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يااااااااااااا رب انت عارف انا عاوزه اقول ايه ههههههههههههه


*اة طبعا عارف وفاهم كويس اووووووووى
واحب اضيف كمان الكلمتين دول
*​*يجي الشيطان يحاربني...يسوع يقوله دا أبني*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه 
ماشي


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههه
> ماشي


*اللهم  ما انى صائم
اعوذ بالله
استغفر الله العظيم
ههههههههههههههههه

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

يا ابني ده اللي صايميين فطروا خلاص 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا ابني ده اللي صايميين فطروا خلاص
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههه
دا انا كدافى توهان 
ياربى
توهان فى كل حاجة ناسى كل حاجة 
دا حتى اسمى ساعات بفكر فية كمان 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

معلش يمكن من قله شرب اللبن اشرب لبن كتير


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> معلش يمكن من قله شرب اللبن اشرب لبن كتير


*لا واضح انى هشرب لبن كتيييييييييير
هههههههههههههههههههههه



*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## V mary (23 يوليو 2012)

*عيب الستات 
بعد الجواز كل مشاعرهم بتقلب 
فرص عمل لبد من استغلاها
في اللبس والمجوهرات والعربيات والشغلات ومفيش مانع ان الشقة تبقي فيلا 
ونشترك في قد ١٣ او١٤ نادي كدة من اللي اشتركة ١٠٠٠٠٠الف جنية​*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *عيب الستات
> بعد الجواز كل مشاعرهم بتقلب
> فرص عمل لبد من استغلاها
> في اللبس والمجوهرات والعربيات والشغلات ومفيش مانع ان الشقة تبقي فيلا
> ونشترك في قد ١٣ او١٤ نادي كدة من اللي اشتركة ١٠٠٠٠٠الف جنية​*


ايوة عندك حق تمام
يعنى من الاخر الرجل
كل تمام وصحة ودرش وعامل فيها وحش
وتيجى الست يعينى 
ترمى الرجل بعد كد عظم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## V mary (23 يوليو 2012)

*عظم مين قال عظم
دة كدة يبقي نفد بجلدة حي
دة بيتبخر في اخر المدة بيتلاشي​*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *عظم مين قال عظم
> دة كدة يبقي نفد بجلدة حي
> دة بيتبخر في اخر المدة بيتلاشي​*






​


----------



## V mary (23 يوليو 2012)

بالظبط الله ينور عليك​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> بالظبط الله ينور عليك​





​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> بالظبط الله ينور عليك​


فاهمة المزيل غلط
ههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*يا تحكم زي الناس يا.................
شوفتو وتقولوليلى المراة مظلومة
هههههههههههههههههه
*


​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*في خناقة دموية بين اربع بنات *
* واحدة هندية - واحدة سودانية - واحدة خليجية - واحدة مصرية *
* اتفق  التلاتة وقتلوا الهندية ... وجت الشرطة وقبضوا عليهم وحكموا على السودانية  بتمشيط شعرها لمدة سنة وحكموا على الخليجية انها تستحمى بالصابون لمدة سنة  واحتاروا في حكمهم مع المصرية قام طلع القاضي وحكم عليها انهم يربطوا اديها  ورجليها ويسيبوا الموبايل يرن جنبها *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*بنت شاطرة قوي في الحساب الابلة سألتها علامة ايه دي يا امورة (=)*
* ردت بكل فخر دي (11) يا ابلة بس نايمة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*ايه وجه الشبة بين البنت والمسمار *
* الاتنين ميجوش غير بالدق على دماغهم *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*المرأة : كائن ( جغرافي ) يحاول دائما إخفاء ( تاريخه ) *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*إذا أحبتك المرأة أعطتك الدنيا وإذا كرهتك أحرقت بك الدنيا*
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*المرأة إذا أحبت كانت ملاكا كريما … فإذا دبت الغيرة في قلبها تبدلت شيطانا رجيما
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحده  غبيه ماشيه في الشارع وشايله زجاجه زيت شافت قشرة موزه واقعه على الارض  فكرت وقالت في نفسها اذا مشيت والزيت فى ايدى هقع انا والزيت على الارض  .... فراحت حطت زجاجه الزيت على الارض وراحت اتزحلقت على قشره الموز ورجعت  اخذت الزيت ومشت *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*وحده  ضاعت شنطتها راحت تبلغ الشرطه قالولها ولا يهمك روحي البيت و حنا بنطلع  الشنطة من تحت الارض وهي ماشيه شافت بالشارع عمال البلديه بيحفروا قالت لهم  : شدّوا حيلكم يا رجاله على فكره لون شنطتى بنى*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة كانت متعودة إن هى وأخواتها بيشنكلوا بعض وهما ماشيين*
* بعد ما تجوزت خلت جوزها ماشى وشنكلته وقع على دراعه انكسر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة شغالة خدامة صاحبة البيت بتقولها إعملى حسابك عشان إحنا عايزين نفطر الساعة 8 الصبح*
* قالتلها خلاص ماشى بس لو أنا مصحيتش أفطروا متستنونيش*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة كانت حاطة كرسى وبتبص فوق الدولاب على حاجة فا أختل توازنها*
* وهى بتقع لمحت إن جوزها باصص عليها وهى بتقع قالتله أيه رأيك فى الحركة دى*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة راحت تجيب لمامتها دوا من الصيدلية رجعت لقيتها ميتة*
* قالت شوف المستفزة اللى بتوزعنى عشان تموت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)

*واحدة إتفقت مع زميلتها إنها تكتبلها الإجابات فى ورقة وتديهالها من غير ما المراقبين يا خدوا بالهم*
* وفعلا عملوا كده والبنت نقلت الإمتحان كله من الورقة بتاعت زميلتها*
* حتى نقلت الجملة اللى كانت فى الأخر اللى هى : متنسيش تقطعى الورقة لحسن المراقب يشوفها*
* يا فرحت خالتو بيا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## امثال سليمان (24 يوليو 2012)

المراءة كرمها الله وكلمتة تجسدت فيها
المراءة جنس لطيف وضعيف ولا تستحق كل هذا
ان كنت عدو للمراءة فلا تنسى من ولدتك من تكون


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

ده تاني ولد يرد عليك 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

*لألا لا 
عصر ان اللي ولدتك امرأة دة انتهي
زمان الام دي تضحي باي حاجة علشان بيتها وأطفالها
دلوقتي المراءة تضحي بيتها وبجوزها واولادها علشان مصلحتها الشخصية فقط 
الله يرحم برنامج الست دي امي
دلوقتي أهدي برنامج الست دي لايمكن تبقي امي​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

واااااااااااااو اجع تقييم للبنوته اللي فوق مني دي


----------



## V mary (25 يوليو 2012)

*الف شكرًا 
لا داعي للتصفيق دعونا نعمل في صمت​*


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه
اشكر ربنا انو بتعلى مارى اختى فى العداو ضد المراة
هههههههههههههه
اشكرك يا مارى انك واقفة جنبى رغم ظروفى الصعبة وانا تعبان اووووووووووى
الايام دى مش بدخل  فى المنتدى
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

ماري تبعانا يا بابا مش تبعك اقري كلامها


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

*اة قريت كلمها وةعندها حق
انها بقت عدو المراة
انا لسة كمان من شوية بنت كانت عاوزة تعمل فيها واجب عزاء ونياحة
فيها  شوفتى بقى االوجة التانى للمراة
اة منكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

لع لع لع 
خاف علي نفسك


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى على الهروب وفين الدافع مفيش دافع *
*اممممممممم*
*لا انا مخفش على نفسى لانى *
*لااريد شى من هذا العالم*
*هع هع هع هع*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

ما المشكله اني هخليك تريد الموت ومش هتطوله


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ما المشكله اني هخليك تريد الموت ومش هتطوله


*يعنى عاوزينى اتعذب تحت ايديكى دا بعدك فى المشمش
انا اهون عليا الموت يخدونى ولا اتعذب تحت ايديكى 
فينك يا مارى
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2012)

انا معاكى يا مارتينااااااااااااااا ..... نبدا الحرببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> انا معاكى يا مارتينااااااااااااااا ..... نبدا الحرببببببببببببببببببببب


*هع هع
اتنين ضد اتنين فينك يا مارى
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هع هع
> اتنين ضد اتنين فينك يا مارى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​



خسران خسران 2 ضد واحد و الكتره تغلب الشجاعه و مبروك علييييينا :t33:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

عسل يا ميرنا هو ده الكلام


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عسل يا ميرنا هو ده الكلام



ميرسى حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

*هع هع مش هستلم ليكم  د لو على جثتى
 الى النفس الاخير الى الجهاد حيث سوف احصل على
الاستشهاد يا ايها الرجال يا قوم اين انتم
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2012)

انت شكلك من ليبيا ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 يوليو 2012)

لا مش من لبيا انا من مصر ام الدنيا


----------



## merna lovejesus (27 يوليو 2012)

اصلى فجأه كده فكرتنى بجد من ليبيا ربنا يرحمه ههههههههههههه ...


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

بس اطلعى من جواة التلاجةوكلمينى مشاى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ايه يعني البنت حرانه


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

اسليها انتى مش هى بنت زيك يعنى  
عليها صعبنة اوووى عليا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

مش فاهمه بجد الكلام ددددددده


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مش فاهمه بجد الكلام ددددددده


قوليلها انتى لية فرحانة وداخلة جوا التلاجة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*ذهبت فتاة شقراء  إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث  قالت: كنت أكوي  قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة  الهاتف إلى أذني  رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن  الأخرى؟ قالت:  الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*فيه زوجتين جالسين يتكلموا عن أزواجهم  النسايين قالت الأولى انا زوجي ينسى  كثير الى درجة انه اذا جاء من العمل  يسألني انا كنت فين واذا ركبنا السيارة  يقول وين احنا رايحين ..قالت  الثانية انتي ارحم مني أنا اذاجا زوجي من  العمل وفتحت له الباب قال لي  ..أنا شفتك فين قبل كذا *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

* اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا  على   أن لا  يعملوا أي شئ في المنزل من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ  والغسيل  وغيرها من الأمور وفي اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما  هي ردة  فعل زوجها فقالت الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى  شيئاً  وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت  زوجي يطبخ  الأكل ويحضر الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في  اليوم الأول  لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في  اليوم الثالث  ذهب زوجي للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت  الإيطالية عندما  أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني  لم أرى شيئاً  أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل  الملابس ... وقالت  ((أم علي )) عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى  شيئاً وفي اليوم  الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت  لكمة قوية في عيني  اليمنى *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*عجوز دخلت محو الأمية كتبت الابله علامة يساوى( = )  على  السبورة، ثم سألت  الابله عجوز ما هذه العلامة ؟ قالت العجوز : هذي (11) بس نايمه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 
حلوين النكت دول


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه
اة بس دول عليكم يا بنات 
هههههههههههه
هع هع هع هع
هههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

يا ربي هتطير خاف علي روحك


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههه
كل شوية هتقوليلى خاف هتطير ومفيش حاجة بتطر
ولا بتروح هع هع هع
احنا برضو بنفهم فى السياسية
يعنى مبتعرفيش تدافعى عن المراة وعتقوليلى يا خيتى خاف ومخفاش 
وتطير ومتطرش يا خواتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## V mary (27 يوليو 2012)

*اعتبر دي دعوة الي كل 
زوج يا سمير
يلا ربنا يوفقكم​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *اعتبر دي دعوة الي كل
> زوج يا سمير
> يلا ربنا يوفقكم​*


*زواج اية مش فاهم ربنا يسترها 
هو انتى لقتى عروسة ليا يا مارى
ولا اية لو لقتى وراهنى بسرعة وحياتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## V mary (27 يوليو 2012)

*يخرب عقلك مالك هتموت علي الجوزا كدة لية
سبحان الله دة انت كدة في نعمة 
بس يلا الواحد مش ليعرف قيمة الحاجة غير لما تروح منه​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *يخرب عقلك مالك هتموت علي الجوزا كدة لية
> سبحان الله دة انت كدة في نعمة
> بس يلا الواحد مش ليعرف قيمة الحاجة غير لما تروح منه​*


*ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اة تصدقى انا كدا فى نعمة الواحد لم بيتجوز وكانو متجوز من ظابط شرطة رايح فين وجاى منين ومين البنت دى وشغلانة بقى والبنت ولا الواد سبحانك يارب الواحد عايز ينام علشان الشغل وينحرم
من طعم النوووووووم
ههههههههههههههههههه
اامممممممممممم
عندك حق فعلان الواحد يقدر الحاجة بعد لما تروح منو فعلان كويس انك قولتلى قبل ما اتجوز 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه :act23::act23:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

*وراء كل" طبق محروق" إمرأة مدمنة فايسبوك -__-
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*




​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

*بيقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولك ...؟

 لو انت خارج تتفسح مع مراتك اليومين دول  ؟

  متنساش تاخد معــــــــــــاك قسيمة الزواج

 وياريت متنساش تاخد الشهود معــــــــــــاك

تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بيقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولك ...؟
> 
> لو انت خارج تتفسح مع مراتك اليومين دول  ؟
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده دي
بس افرض شاهد من الشهود مات ايه العمل ؟:act31:

*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده دي
> بس افرض شاهد من الشهود مات ايه العمل ؟:act31:
> 
> *


*هههههههههههه
فى كذا شاهد اختى الحبيبة وهل يخفى القمر على الاثبات 
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ذهبت فتاة شقراء  إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث  قالت: كنت أكوي  قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة  الهاتف إلى أذني  رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن  الأخرى؟ قالت:  الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>




ههههههههه ياابني هنا بتثبت نداله الرجل هههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه ياابني هنا بتثبت نداله الرجل هههههههه​


ههههههههههههه
بالعكس دا من كتر النكد بتاعكم يا ستات 
خلاص قرر الرجالةالانتقام منكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بالعكس دا من كتر النكد بتاعكم يا ستات
> خلاص قرر الرجالةالانتقام منكم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
هو النكد دا بنجيبه منين اصلا ؟؟
مش من عمايلكم
ههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

نكد *ده النكد لو فاتكم يمسخ *
ده انتوا اساس النكد في حياتنا
*ده لولاكم انتوا كان زمانا عايشين في جنه وشمس وروابي
قصدي جنه وشمس وخير وهنا 
ياسلااااااام لو كان كل المجتمع ستات ومفيش حاجه اسمها رجاله ياسلللللللام 

*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو النكد دا بنجيبه منين اصلا ؟؟
> مش من عمايلكم
> ههههههههه
> ​


*لا بالعكس من اعماكلكم انتو لما الواحد مننا يرجع من شغلو تعبان وزهقان وتيجى الست تنكد علية
وتنزل راغى كلام كتير
وحليلى بقى
هههههههههههههههه
شوفتى بقى النكد منكم
 هع هع هع هع
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نكد *ده النكد لو فاتكم يمسخ *
> ده انتوا اساس النكد في حياتنا
> *ده لولاكم انتوا كان زمانا عايشين في جنه وشمس وروابي
> قصدي جنه وشمس وخير وهنا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
* ههههههههههههههههه واضح انة اننا نكدا فعلان هع هع*
*     -دعاء بنت نفسها تكـــــــــــــــــــــون بنت مزززززة ؟؟*
*      ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
 
*      اللهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم  أجعلني ..؟*
 
*       في عيون كل الرجال نانسي اوهيفاء او حتى أليسا*
 
*      أجعلني دائما مطمعاً لهم وكل وقتاُ أكون لهم فريسه*
 
*      اللهم قربني من كل الرجال وأبعدني عن كــل النساء *
 
*      اللهم زدني جمالا وأبعد عني الحبوب والرمـد والهالات*
 
*      اللهم لاتحوجني للنفـــخ اوالسليكون اوالمـــاكياجات*
 
*      اللهم ابعد عـــــــني البشل وميه النار والعاهــــــــات*
 
*      وابعد عنى اللى بيقولوة في المثل انة في ست *
* تحياتى عدو المراة*
* سمير الشاعر*
​ 



​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وربنا البت موزه من غير اي حاجه
دي قمرررررررررررررررر
بس محتاجه شويه ثقه صغننين كده
اصلا دي احلي من هيفاء عجرم ونانسي وهبي
ده كفايه صف سنانها اللولي ههههه

يابني مفيش امراة وحشه مستحيل تلاقي بجد ( سامحني يارب علي كدبي )

كل الستات قمرررررات
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا بالعكس من اعماكلكم انتو لما الواحد مننا يرجع من شغلو تعبان وزهقان وتيجى الست تنكد علية
> وتنزل راغى كلام كتير
> وحليلى بقى
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب وربنا البت موزه من غير اي حاحه
> دي قمرررررررررررررررر
> بس محتاجه شويه ثقه صغننين كده
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هع هع واضح انهم قمرات بس شريرات حقا وصدق الله العظيم
هع هع هع 
ههههههههههههههههه

**صلاه العوانس ..؟
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 اللهم افرجها بعريس يـــــــــــــارب فأنت صاحب الفرج

 صبرت كتير يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب والصبر مفتاح الفرج

     اللهم ماأفرجها بأي عريس تخين ماشــــــــــــــــــــي

     رفيع ماشي أنشاللة لوكان فتله أو حتى دودوة شريطيه

     أي عريس يارب ....

     عاقل ماشي ..مجنون ..أهبل موافقـــــــــــــــــه وراضيه 

     ولو حتي طلعت  أمه عبيطه ..؟

     أي واحد مكتوب في بطاقته ذكر

     وعلى رأى المثل ماهو فى ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه ..!
تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههه جبتو لنفسك
وهو العبيط والمجنون والاهبل والرفيع ده مش منكم ولا من انهي فصيله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جبتو لنفسك ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه جبتو لنفسك
> وهو العبيط والمجنون والاهبل والرفيع ده مش منكم ولا من انهي فصيله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جبتو لنفسك ههههههههههههه
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههه
ورينى الدليل والاثباتات والبرهيانوالتحاليل والاستنتاج عايزن نشوفشغلانة  عايزني نعرف نحارب فى الحر دى بروح القوة اوالشجاعة هع هع 
هعين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

*السـتات انــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــواع !!!!!!!!

 فية ست تاخدك معلم تقلب حالك وتخليك شــــيال* *

 وست تصبر معــــاك  حتى لو انت فقير الحـــــــــال* *

 فى ســــــــت متغندرة خفــــــة ودلـــــــــــع ودلال

 وست متكعبرة واللى يغيظك انها فاكرة روحها غزال

 فية ســـــــــــــــــــت تشدك وســــــــــــــت تهدك

 فية ســــــــــــــت تعشش وســـــــــــت تقشقش

 فية  ســـــــــــــــت تعمر وســـــــــــــــــــت بتدمر

 فى ســــــت اشطـة وعسل ومـدلعـة جــــــــوزهـا

 وســـــــــت تموت فى الكسل وياساتر على بوزهآإ
تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر
*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*يابني الدلائل والاثباتات كتيرر
بس انا مش عايزه اعقدك واتسببلك في حاله نفساويه وتدخل بقي في دوامه دكاتره نفسيين وعلاج وكورسات 
خليك كده احسن بعقليتك ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابني الدلائل والاثباتات كتيرر
> بس انا مش عايزه اعقدك واتسببلك في حاله نفساويه وتدخل بقي في دوامه دكاتره نفسيين وعلاج وكورسات
> خليك كده احسن بعقليتك ههههههه
> *


*انتى هتقوليلى 
واضح من كلامك اهو من غير ما تقولى
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*ووالنعمه قمررررررررررايه
ومناخيرها عملالها سوكسيه يجنن 
وقال علي رائ المثل مالقوش في الورد عيب قالولوا احمر الخدين
اما عجايب
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*طيب بذمتك شوف ده من كتر حبو في المراة عامل ايه في نفسو
*




ياسلام سلم الصوره بتتلكم


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب بذمتك شوف ده من كتر حبو في المراة عامل ايه في نفسو
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدا خلى الشغل نااااااار
خلى الحرب تولع والدنيا تقوم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*شوف انا مش هعلق انا هسيب التعليق لحضرتك 
عشان انا لو علقت مش هيكفيني صفحات المنتدي كله
فخليني ساكته احسن 
*





*ده انا وبنقل الصوره خوفت ليبلعني وربنا هههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نو كومينت الصراحه ههههههههههههههه
سامحني يارب
فيه شبه كبير جدا من فارس احلامي ( سامحني يارب )
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوف انا مش هعلق انا هسيب التعليق لحضرتك
> عشان انا لو علقت مش هيكفيني صفحات المنتدي كله
> فخليني ساكته احسن
> *
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
دا انتى مشكلة فعلان ربنا يكون فى عونكواحب اقولك الرجالة من النوع دا انقرضو او بمعنى اصح من كوكب تانى غير كوةكب الارض
ععععععععععععععععع
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> دا انتى مشكلة فعلان ربنا يكون فى عونكواحب اقولك الرجالة من النوع دا انقرضو او بمعنى اصح من كوكب تانى غير كوةكب الارض
> ععععععععععععععععع
> ...


*انقرضوا ايه يابني انت مش من مصر ولا ايه
ولا مابتنزلش الشارع هههههههههههههههههه
ال انقرضوا ال ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نو كومينت الصراحه ههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش معقولة يبقى دا فارس احلامك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انقرضوا ايه يابني انت مش من مصر ولا ايه
> ولا مابتنزلش الشارع هههههههههههههههههه
> ال انقرضوا ال ههههههههههههه
> *


لا الحمدلله مش بنزل الشاعر يعنى اربعة وعشرين ساعة نووووووووم فى 19 نومة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*وســــــــــــــــــــــع بقـــــــــــــــــــي للــــــــراس الكبيـــــــــــــــــره
*






*حبيب هاااااااارتي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وســــــــــــــــــــــع بقـــــــــــــــــــي للــــــــراس الكبيـــــــــــــــــره
> *
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*:close_tem:close_tem
اعلان اعتزالى ولكن ليس الان سوف اكون شهيد الى النفس الاخير على جثتى لو خلتينى ادافع عنكم
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههه
تحياتى عدو المراة 
سمير الشاعر
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تحياتى عدو المراة
> سمير الشاعر
> *​



هههههههههههههه
مش هيدوم كتييييير
ياعدو المراه ههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مش هيدوم كتييييير
> ياعدو المراه ههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههه*
*لا يدوم يا خيتى*
*واتحداكى لو مدمهش *
*هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههه
مابلاش 
تتحداني 
انا عنديه 
وهخسر فابلاش احسن 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مابلاش
> تتحداني
> انا عنديه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تضحكتينى يا مرمر
اعملى اللى تقدرى علية هع هع 
هعين ولا يهمنى
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
براحتك بس خليك فاكر 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> براحتك بس خليك فاكر
> هههههههههه
> ​


ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
على راى الاغنية اللى بتقول 
خليك فاكرنى يا الى بجمالك وعيونك دول اثيرنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا اقدر انسى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*انا سمعت كتير عن الرجل الاخضر
بس اول مره اشوفه
*





*ياحول الله يارب
طب مالقيش عندك واحد فوشيا لو سمحت هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا سمعت كتير عن الرجل الاخضر
> بس اول مره اشوفه
> *
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*دى شكلها مرات الرجل الاخضر واسمها الست الاخضرة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

*ايتها الستات  والبنات اعداء الرجالة 
اسمعونى انا انا عدو المراة الى النفس الاخيرةعلى جثتى احب اقولكم
هع هع هع كما تروان فى الصورة التالية
ههههههههههههههههه



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*البؤسااااااااء
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
حتى كلمة البؤساء مؤنث
العبى غيرها يا شطورة 
مش على سمورة انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*ياحول الله يارب
اكتر من كده وربنا بيشفي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انتى مشكلة  ان شالله هجوزك الاخ اللى اسمو حل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*نورماندي تو تو تو 
هههههههه والله قمر
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
مش عارف لية انا مش قادر ارد عليكى 
شكلى هنهزم يا رجالة 
انتو فين بقى
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*رجاله ايه بس انا مشفتش في الصفحه دي غيرك بس
وياحراممممم مش عارف تلاقيها منين ولا منين ههههههههه
كان الله في العون 
*




*اوبااااااا اوعي ده
والله مانا يااحضرت الظابط ههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

الله يسامحك ياللى سيبتنى لوحدى 
ضد المراة اة يا انى يرضيكى تعملى كدا فى اخوكى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*اده مين عمل فيك ايه لاسمح الله هههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

صاحب الموضوع
كنت سعتها انا حبيب المراة
وضحك عليا دلوقتى وسيبنى عدو المراة الوحيد هونا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*انا قولت عليك كده برضو شكلك غولبان
ومضحوك عليك
طيب احنا فيها لو حابب نخف عليك وترجع من تاني حبيب المراة
نو بروبلم 
فكر ورد عليا
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

يعنى اعمل اية يعنى ما خصلا البنات عرفو انى عدو المراة
اللى انكسر عمرة ما يتصلح
هع يا عينى خلاص فات الاوان ولا استمر فى الحرب لوحدى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*ياسيدي اللي اتكسر يدشدش ههههههههههه

  انا كان قلبي عليك 

خد ده عندك بقي
*





*ياخراشي عليه وعلي جماله ياتي كميله*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا بقلا كدا انا انزهم شكلى يارب يسوع  كون معايا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*بص انا عايزاك تصلي من هنا لحد شهر متواصل 
يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتك ههههههه

وخد عمو الحج ده بيقولك ممكن تنشرلي الفنله دي علي الحبل عندك
اصلي الحبال عندي اتملت ومفيش مكان هههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

طيب خدى شيلى دى بالمرة
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*والله دي اموره وقمه في الرشاقه
انت ايش فهمك اصلا
*





*ده الرجل الغامض بسلامته متخفي بنضاره
ويبص ازاي اهو كده كده هووو
ههههههههههههه
مناظر تجيب العار وربنا
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*انا الصراحه مش عارفه هو بيعمل يوجا
ولا هارب من حكم اعدام بالبدله الحمرا دي
  ولا داهيه ليكون بيشجع الاهلي ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى صبرك عليا يا واثقة
هتشوفى انا هعمل اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*هتعمل ايه يعني .. واديني صابره 
اصلا انا محلتيش غير صبر والحمد لله


خد ده بقي علي ماقسم كده 
*




*ده الرجل المحير
متعرفلوش ده سرحان
ولا رومانسي
ولا شقيان
ولا بيحب علي نفسه
ولا كاره الدنيا باللي فيها
من الاخر كده مش راسيلو علي بر الراجل ده
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هتعمل ايه يعني .. واديني صابره
> اصلا انا محلتيش غير صبر والحمد لله
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صحيح النسوان غدارة
*



​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ياشريرة يافيوووله هههههههههه اكيد فعصتيها المسكينه
 يخرب بيت ابوكي قومي عن البنت فعصتيها
  مالك فعصتيها كذا حرام عليكي البنت اختنقت :*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>


*بجد خيرا تعمل شرا تلقي
يعني ده جزاتها انها بتوفر لجوزها حق الكوافير وبتتصرف هي بمعرفتها
بجد انتوا مابيعجبكمش عجب :59:
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بجد خيرا تعمل شرا تلقي
> يعني ده جزاتها انها بتوفر لجوزها حق الكوافير وبتتصرف هي بمعرفتها
> بجد انتوا مابيعجبكمش عجب :59:
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اية ذنبى هى للى بتعمل انا ذنبى
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

*انت شغال على مية بيضة يارغيم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله ينور 
*


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

* انتى لازم تخسى . وماله الخس حلو بردو مش بيردو هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*

*​


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

* عايشين  مع غفر وامرنا لله  ومش عجبين نعمل اية  رحمتك يارب *

*


 ولاسحر ولا شعوزة  دة حقائق علمية 
الله يرحم الانوثة فى مصر**
 تحياتى يوليوس عدو المراة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> *انت شغال على مية بيضة يارغيم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله ينور
> *


*ايوة والله شغال عدو المراة لوحدى مفيش حد
خالص  شوفت قد اية انا محافظ على العداو اى قصدى الوصية بتاعتك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> * عايشين  مع غفر وامرنا لله  ومش عجبين نعمل اية  رحمتك يارب *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ايوة والله شغال عدو المراة لوحدى مفيش حد
> خالص  شوفت قد اية انا محافظ على العداو اى قصدى الوصية بتاعتك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*  تسلم يازعيم   انا اللى معنى عنك الشديد  اروح الادارة نقدم اعتذار على مابدر منا ونفتح صفحة جديدة*
​


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


>


*    زى بالظبط النكتة دة  مرة واحد رجع البيت طلعت المدس وطراخ وقتل الراجل  راح شاف مين دة طلعت مراتة من غير ميكاج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
    حديقة بدون سياج  حلوة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
عمتا نورت يا كبير بيتك من اول وجديد


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*(انواع البنات على النت اخص خلاص ماحدش فاهم حاجه )·._.·°¯) - 7ooob
 المصلحجية!!

 متسلمش عليك الا مرة في الشهر ده لو الشهر 31 يوم اه اصل هى مش فاضيه  والله .. تدخل عليك فجأه وتحط لك ورده ودبلانه بت معفنننننننه.. مع انها كل  يوم متواجده وساكته.. وتستخدم مشغول او في الخارج او فى التواليت او عند  الجبران وكاتبه انا مش ادام الجهاز ياحبيايبى لو عايزنى انتوا معاكوا نمرتى  اشحنولى وبعد كده كلمونى .. واذا احتاجت مساعدة تجيك وتسلم عليك وتقول  فينك من زمان مشفتكش؟ مبتسألش عليا ليه؟ وحشتني وشوية تلييف برضه من النوع  ده تفيده اختي كل يوم تفتح واوصيها تبلغك السلام لاني مشغووولة في الدراسة.  ماتقولش هتاخد الدكتوراه بتاعت التجااااااااره . وبعد ماتخلص مصلحتها  تقولك عن اذنك حروح اكمل مذاكره واختي حتقعد مكاني وانت ياعينى تدبس فى  كارت الشحن اللى عايزاه منك
 ماانت دمااااااااااغ

 المجنونه!!

 دي كل كلامها ضحك.. وكل شويه تكتب نكته وتضحك مع نفسها.. مفكره نفسها  اسماعيل يس وضحكتها طويله تقريبا تلت سطور.. واغلب كلامها بالصور.. تستخدم  كل صور وغلطاتها الاملائية كتيرة.. وتجمع عدة اشخاص في صفحة واحده.. وتتكلم  عن ثلاثة مواضيع في وقت واحد اه ماتقولش بونيكس
 رزاله
 غلاسه
 عباطه هههههه
 ....وكل شوية تغير الصورة الجانبيه.. .. ولون الخط

 الغلسه!!

 تغيب أيام طويلة متعرفش بتروح فين وترجع فجأة.. وكلماتها مثل.. ايه اخبارك  يا غلس متزعلش من اختك انا بهزر .. وثقافتها ماتعدى المتوسطه ان لم تكن  جهله اساسا .. وضحكتها زي كده هع هع هع ..وتكتب بلون اسود لانها ماتعرف  تغير الالوان ههههههههههه

 الكذابة الهبلة!!

 اسمها  الحقيقي فردوس .كريمه.زينب . فتكات .. وتجي على النت وتقول اسمي نانسى او  هيفا او بيرى.. ودايما تنتقد و مايعجبها العجب ولا حتى الصيام فى  رمضاااااان فوضضضضضى .. واذا شافتك مشغول الرد بيكون هوالشتايم  ههههههههههههههههه تحتار ازاى ترضيها.. تد يها اغنية تقولك مابحبش الاغاني  تديها فى سنانها تلقيها مسوسه ههههههههههه.. ..كل حاجة تضايقها وكل حاجة  تزعلها.. .. ماتعرفش تجامل ولاتمدح الا نفسها.. دايم توصف نفسها بالجمال  والرشاقه..بتكلم ريشه ياجدع

 البريئــة!!

 عمرها يكبر  وعقلها مايتغير.. مازالت طفله وعلى نياتها.. تثق في كل الناس وبسرعة  تتأثر.. وكل يوم تسألك عندك كام سنة؟ اه اصل الدنيا مش بتخلى حاجه على  حالها
 تعشق سبيس تون وبينك بانثر وهزيم الرعد و تحب تتكلم عن الأزياء والتسريحات وباربي وفله
 .. تتواجد في العصر و المغرب لانها تنام بدري.. ماعدا يوم الخميس طبعا  شعارها الدنيا حلوة وسمعنى سلام لبت عجرم .. احيانا تجيك سكتة قلبية من  غبائها ومع ذلك هي الاولى في المدرسه.. لو بلغتها باسرارك بتفضحك في كل  المنتديات ومش بعيد تلاقى الخبر وصل الصين
 وجيت لى قاعد بيضحك عليك .. تخاف من الأرنب والقطه و أي شي يمشي على اربع رجلين يعنى لو انت ماشى وجنبك حد
 هتخااااااااااف .. حتى انت لو تمشي على اربع بتخاف منك

 الرسميـة!!

 ترتب المجموعات الى قسم العائله و قسم الزملاء فقط وممنوع لفوق 2سنه  ههههههههههه.. طبعا مافيش قسم اصدقاء.. واغلب كلامها زي .. احترم نفسك.. او  رجاء دي امور خاصة بيه.. ولما تسالها ايه اخبارك؟ ترد انا كويسه وتسكت..  واذا سلمت عليها ترد هاى وتسكت. شلل ياجدع
 . ولما تعطيها اهداء تقولك اشمعنا انا بالذات؟ .. واغلب وقتها تقرا مواضيع في المنتديات في قسم الرأي الاخر.ونعم للديموقراطيه
 ويسقط الاستعمار اصلها من زمان عرااااااااااابى . وتعشق برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس

 العاقله!!
 لما تفتح متكلمش حد. مع انها مش مشغوله بس غلاسه بقى . تستني الكل يرحب  بيها وهي تبتسم وتقول شكرا.. واذا حد بعتلها لها فايل او رابط اغنية حطت له  علامة استفهام وتسكت نص ساعه ماتكلموش مستنيه تشوف فيها فيرس متحرك ولا  عنده شلل ههههههههه .. ولما تكون متحمسه في الكلام.. تكتب كل كلمة في سطر  وتضغط انتر.. تخاف من الاخطاء الاملائيه. وضحكتها عبارة عن ابتسامه واذا  كانت مبسوطه اووي تحط ثلاث ابتسامات ومابتكترش عشان بفلوس هههههههههههههه

 ههههههههههههههههه
 كفايه كده اوووووووووى كده
 تماموووووووووووووووووووز
 اشطه اووووووووووى*


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *(انواع البنات على النت اخص خلاص ماحدش فاهم حاجه )·._.·°¯) - 7ooob
> المصلحجية!!
> 
> متسلمش عليك الا مرة في الشهر ده لو الشهر 31 يوم اه اصل هى مش فاضيه  والله .. تدخل عليك فجأه وتحط لك ورده ودبلانه بت معفنننننننه.. مع انها كل  يوم متواجده وساكته.. وتستخدم مشغول او في الخارج او فى التواليت او عند  الجبران وكاتبه انا مش ادام الجهاز ياحبيايبى لو عايزنى انتوا معاكوا نمرتى  اشحنولى وبعد كده كلمونى .. واذا احتاجت مساعدة تجيك وتسلم عليك وتقول  فينك من زمان مشفتكش؟ مبتسألش عليا ليه؟ وحشتني وشوية تلييف برضه من النوع  ده تفيده اختي كل يوم تفتح واوصيها تبلغك السلام لاني مشغووولة في الدراسة.  ماتقولش هتاخد الدكتوراه بتاعت التجااااااااره . وبعد ماتخلص مصلحتها  تقولك عن اذنك حروح اكمل مذاكره واختي حتقعد مكاني وانت ياعينى تدبس فى  كارت الشحن اللى عايزاه منك
> ...



 جامد يازعيم


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انتى هتقوليلى
> واضح من كلامك اهو من غير ما تقولى
> *​


  عم جعيدى


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*يازعيم انت الكبير مش انا انت متعرفش اللى حصلى*
*من تحت راسهم*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*نار يا حبيبى نااااااااااااااار*
*وانت سيبنى لوحدى*​


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا سمعت كتير عن الرجل الاخضر
> بس اول مره اشوفه
> *
> 
> ...


*  دة ست مش راجل كويس والله مكسوفة من جنسكم هى الصراحة حاجةتشرف فعلا  ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

انا قولتلها او دى واحدة ست بس اسمها الست الخضرةة مستعمتش كلامى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> انا قولتلها او دى واحدة ست بس اسمها الست الخضرةة مستعمتش كلامى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

* ولايهمك يازعيم المخازن مفتوحة السلاح ضد حواء لاتقلق فى جبال من الاسرار حواء هينهزمو شر هزيمة *
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> * ولايهمك يازعيم المخازن مفتوحة السلاح ضد حواء لاتقلق فى جبال من الاسرار حواء هينهزمو شر هزيمة *
> ​


*دول كترو يا زعيم عليا وانا لوحدى وشكلنا كدا هنروح فى الرجيلين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*حان وقت شن الحرب عليم يا اعداء الرجالة*
*هع هع هع هع هع*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

السلم خير
هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
نورت يا كينج


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

*
والله يا امي انا ليا نظرية في موضوع الجواز دهون بما اني موزة x'P
 انا لما اتجوز مش هتجوز الا '' الحلو '' قوليلي ليــــــــــــــه ... ?
 الحلو بيبقي واثق من نفسه تقيل عــــاقل حونين واي حاجة منه حلوة ♥
 اما '' الوحش '' نكـــــــــدي ورزل مهو متعقد في عشته اصلا .. :/
 هتقوليلي ايش عرفك ان الحلو مش هينكد عليكي
 الله مينكد يا ستي مهو حلو هستحمل منه اي حاجة ... اما الوحش اقرب محامي وهخلعه
 واذا ملقتش حد حلو يمين بعظيم ابدا ممتجوزة
*



​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> والله يا امي انا ليا نظرية في موضوع الجواز دهون بما اني موزة x'P
> انا لما اتجوز مش هتجوز الا '' الحلو '' قوليلي ليــــــــــــــه ... ?
> الحلو بيبقي واثق من نفسه تقيل عــــاقل حونين واي حاجة منه حلوة ♥
> ...


  حلوة يازعيم


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* حاضر وعلشان قلب حواء الجميل هنكسر راسها ميلون حتة . مش علشان حاجة ابسلوتى تماما   علشان  نطلع الحاجات الحلوة قال حلوة قال*
​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* حد نفسه فى الغلطة دة ياجدعان يعيش مع نخلة او فيلة صغيرة حلوة بردة منة تحمية من البرد تمنع عنة الهواء  يستخبى ورا منها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

*نظرا لان حواء صعبه احد يفهما ونظرا لشباب الطبيبن نحاول فك شفرة حواء لهم للتعلموا كويس افكارها الشريرة 

نعم = لا
------------------------------------------------------------
لا = نعم
-------------------------------------------------------------
ممكن = إستحالة
--------------------------------------------------------------
أنا آسفة = سامحنى على إللي هيحص
---------------------------------------------------------------
أنا محتاجة موبيل جديد = هاتلي موبيل وإلا 000
--------------------------------------------------------------
القرار قرارك يا حبيبى = ورّينى كده هتعمل إيه ؟؟ وإبقى شوف
---------------------------------------------------------------
إعمل اللي إنت عاوزه يا حبيبى = هتدفع الثمن غاااااالي
----------------------------------------------------------------
عاوزين نتناقش فى موضوع = عاوزة بس أعرفك أنا هعمل إيه
------------------------------------------------------------------
لا عادي أنا مش زعلانة = وحياة أمك لتشوف 
---------------------------------------------------------------
إنت زى القمر النهاردة = إيه القرف ده ؟؟ يا شيخ روح إحلق دقنك
-----------------------------------------------------------------
خليك رومانسي واطفي النور = نام بقى واتخمد زهقتني
---------------------------------------------------------------
أنا عاوزة شوية عفش فى البيت = أنا هغير عفش البيت كله
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
أنا باسمع صوت مزعج وأنا نايمة = إنت بتشخر وانت نايم يا لوووح
-------------------------------------------------------------------
أنا هاكون جاهزة فى دقيقة يا حياتي = إقلع هدومك واتفرج على الفيلم أنا قدامي ساعة
----------------------------------------------------------------------
في حاجات لازم نتعلمها فى حياتنا = لازم تتعلم توافق على كل كلامى
-----------------------------------------------------------
إنت سامعنى يا حبيبى؟ = إنت أطرش مش بانادي عليك يابارد
-----------------------------------------------------------------
إنت بتحبني يا حبيبي ؟ = ما انا عارفة !! إدفع بقى
-----------------------------------------------------------------
لو عملت حاجة يا حبيبى لازم أعرف = أنا هطلع عينك لو عرفت عنك حاجة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
إنت بتحبني قد إيه يا حبيبى = أنا عملت مصيبة سوده النهار


تحياتى الى حواء  
** يوليوس * ​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

*شفرة بنات حواء الاجر والثواب عند الله *
​
*تبلصها بأرف   ..................................   تلفت أنتبها هههههههههههههههه

                               ____________________

تنفضلها ...................................... تعجب بيك ههههههههههههههه
                           _______________________
 تكلمها  ................. تقول بحبك هههههههههههههههههههه
                         _____________________

تخطبها ................... تعيش فى نعيم ههههههههههههه
                         _________________
 تتجوزها ........................  تعيش فى جحيم ههههههههههههه​* 

*تحياتى 
 يوليوس ( عدو المراة )​*:t30::t30:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*اوباااااااااااااااااااا 
ومين الحلو الجتيت (الجديد ) ده 
ايه ياعم يوليوس داخل سخن علينا ليه
 ما تمجد سيدك ياخي 

واتفضل ده
*




*اللهم ماحفظنا *


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوباااااااااااااااااااا
> ومين الحلو الجتيت (الجديد ) ده
> ايه ياعم يوليوس داخل سخن علينا ليه
> ما تمجد سيدك ياخي
> ...


* هههههههههههههه على الاقل الراجل على طبيعتة مش بيتغير . مش زى ناس اول ما تصحى من النوم ياطيف ياطيف استر يارب  حوش يارب حوش   اعتقد معظم البنات الشى الوحيد اللى تعملة انها لاتبص فى مرايا  الصبح مش علشان حاجة بس مش هتعرف نفسها هههههههه ياحرام *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> * هههههههههههههه على الاقل الراجل على طبيعتة مش بيتغير . مش زى ناس اول ما تصحى من النوم ياطيف ياطيف استر يارب  حوش يارب حوش   اعتقد معظم البنات الشى الوحيد اللى تعملة انها لاتبص فى مرايا  الصبح مش علشان حاجة بس مش هتعرف نفسها هههههههه ياحرام *
> ​


ااااااااااااااه *ده احنا برضو اللي لازما وحاتما ولابد نضرب كيس الجيل في شعرنا قبل ماننزل
وياريتو جيل من الكويس لالا ده من المضروب اللي بيوقع الشعر

ولا احنا كمان اللي بنسقط البناطيل الجينز بتاعتنا
ولا احنا اللي بنحب نبين البوكسر 
بجد عمتونا ومليتوا البلد :smil15::smil15:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*هو ده الفرق بين نوم البنت الرقيقه ونوم الولد الي متعرفلوش راس من رجلين ههههه*


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ااااااااااااااه *ده احنا برضو اللي لازما وحاتما ولابد نضرب كيس الجيل في شعرنا قبل ماننزل
> وياريتو جيل من الكويس لالا ده من المضروب اللي بيوقع الشعر
> نحن نرد بالدليل والبرهان نحن لانقذف الناس بالباطل ابدا
> قال جيل قال شو ياعدوتى الجميل حواء فى   الدوش بس
> ...


منورة ياعدوتى اهلا وسهلا  حسرة عليها حسرة عليها ماجيت برجليها ما جيت برجليها  هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> منورة ياعدوتى اهلا وسهلا  حسرة عليها حسرة عليها ماجيت برجليها ما جيت برجليها  هههههههههههههه


*ونبي اتوكس علي خبيتكم 
:smil15::smil15:

طب انا عايزه ذمتك في الصوره دي
وانا راضيه بحكمك 
*




*هو ده بقي اللي عنيه بطططططططق شرار
اوووووووه نووووو:smil15:
*


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

[QUOTE






* الرد  بالدليل  ههههههههههه
 ملاحظة  فوق 18+ فقط للكبار فقط




قمر   استر يارب
**http:
//files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/798303312.jpg
 ملكة حقيقة بس فوتى علينا ياسيد بكرة هنصبحك ملكة



 معنى الرومانسية والانوثة الحقيقة 



 كفاية كدة 
 تحياتى يوليوس عدو المراة


*​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

الفرق بين الولد والبنت في التاكسي ههههه


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ونبي اتوكس علي خبيتكم
> :smil15::smil15:
> 
> طب انا عايزه ذمتك في الصوره دي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوة   اكيد كان شاف امامة واحدة ست  او بنت  وكانت  لسه صحية  من النوم
 او مثلاشاف واحدة زى كدة 



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*دلوقتى انا خدت بالي من فرق كبيييييير بين الولد والبنت تعالو اشرحلكم اكتر​ 





البنت تفضل تكوي وتختار اللبس في 3 ساعات​

وبعدين تلبس تلاقي نفسها وحشه تقوم معيطه وقاعده في البيت​ 




​ 
انما الولد بقي​ 













... ...
بيبلس ف دقيقه وشراب بتاع امبارح​ 
وشويه ميه ويبل شعره وجيل زحلقه من ابو جنيه​ 
ويقف ادام المرايا يلاقي نفسه وحش يقوم يضحك وبنزل ع السلم يصفر​ 
ويقول لنفسه برنس وربنا​ 
*




*  يانهار مطلعتلوش شمس 
بجد مليتوا البلد الله يسامحكم
انتوا ايه فيرس وانتشر ياباااااي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t12::t12:
*


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* اية رائيك فى الامورة دة . على فكرة دة  العادى ابتاع حواء هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* اية ذنب الراجل اللى يقع فى وشها رحمتك يارب  . رحمتك يارب . ارحمنا يارب*
* ممنوع دخول الاطفال واصحاب القلوب الضعيفة  اكرر ممنوع دخول الاطفال   اكرر ممنوع دخول الاطفال *
0

0


0


0

0

0


0

0

0

0

0

0

00
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

0
0
0
0
0




* رحمتك يارب *
​



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*البنت : بابا
الاب : حياتي
البنت : عايزه 100 جنيه
الاب : من عيني
.
.
.
... .البنت : بابي
الاب : أؤمري يا عمري
البنت : عايزه موبايل جديد
الاب : اول ما هنزل هجيبلك موبايل
.
.
.
البنت : بابا
الاب : يا عيون بابا
البنت : عايزه لاب توب
الاب : الليله هيكون عندك
.
.
.
الولد : يابا
الاب : عايز ايه يا حيوان
الولد : عاوز 10 جنية
الأب : طبعاً علشان تجيب بيهم سجاير يا ابن التييييييت
يلا ياض مافيش ...
.
.
.
تم حذف باقى الكلام لمراعاة مشاعر الشباب




​ 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بس بجدد بتصعبوا عليا

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*ياسلام سلم اساحبي بيتكلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* حلو  نكمل لما نرجع من الكنيسة سلام مؤقت سلام  انتظرى الحرب شرسةقادمة
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

يوليوس45 قال:


> * حلو  نكمل لما نرجع من الكنيسة سلام مؤقت سلام  انتظرى الحرب شرسةقادمة
> *


*سلام الرب يكون معاك اخي
وفرصه سعيده 
وياريت تصليلنا معاك وولعلنا شمعه


وانا جاهزه للحرب متقلقش
هروح منك فين انت وسموره :t19::t19:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الفرق بين عربيه الولد والبنت :

عربيه البنت
b m w

1: تفتح باب العربيه تلاقى ريحه برفان مش عارفين طالعه منين 

2: تلاقى العربيه مليانه دباديب متعرفش تتحرك من كترها 

3: وتلاقى على شنطه العربيه مكتوب miss you او i love you

4: تدور العربيه تلاقى صوت جميييييييييييييل 

5: تبدا السواقه وتمشى بحذر على سرعه 60 كيلو 

6: تشغل الكاست شريط akonالجديد 

7: لو العربيه جرالها حاجه تقف على طول وجرى على التوكيل علشان تصلحها 

8: تروح فى اخر النهار تركن العربيه وتغطيها 


عربيه الولد 
128

1: تفتح باب العربيه ده لو لقيته اصلا ولو يعنى لقيته هيتخلع اول مايتفتح واول ماتدخل 
تلاقى ريحه تمام وسرسوب هوا مش عارف جاى منين اتارى السقف اصلا مش موجود 

2: تلاقى العربيه مليانه زباله عصير سجاير او اتزنق مره قال يفك كده يعنى 

3: تلاقى بقا على شنطه العربيه مكتوب عليها حموكشه البرنس او الضفدع المجنون او ب 3 جنيه وممنوع الفصال حاجات كده غريبه 

4: تدور العربيه بتلميس السلكين وهتلاقى صوت قنبله زريه يخوف اللى ف الشارع 

5: وتبدا السواقه اخيرا ويمشى على سرعه 180 كيلو وماشى يخبط فى مخاليق ربنا 

6: يشغل الكاست شريط بعرور او عبد الباسط حموده 

7: لو الكاوتش فرقع ف الطريق يفضل ماشى عادى بقا ..... ياعم الكوتش فرقع .....لا برضه اهو عند وخلاص 

8: وبعد ما يقتنع ان الكوتش فرقع يروح يصلحه عند الواد بليه .... حسونه الجن وممكن يحط اى كوتش عادى برضه 

9: يروح اخيرا ويسيب العربيه فى نص الشارع ويغطيها بكيس بلاستيك 
او مش مهم تتغطى 

ههههههههههه شئ لا يصدقه عقل
 *


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا اطمنى خلاص بقتى لوحدك يا اختى
بقت دلوقتى يوليوس رجعلى
هع ونبد الحرب الشرسةوانتى يعنى لوحدك هههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا اطمنى خلاص بقتى لوحدك يا اختى
> ...







 *يابني لا انت ولا يوليوس ولا شباب المنتدي كله يقدروا علي مرئايه واحدايه ههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ده طالع من التربه يندهش وينزل تاني *


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابني لا انت ولا يوليوس ولا شباب المنتدي كله يقدروا علي مرئايه واحدايه ههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
كلام فى كلام بلاش تتكلم خلاص تلاميذك اتعلم
 انا اقدر عليكى ان شالله تكون الحرب كلامية
وبعد انتهائ الحرب الكلامية موافق
انا مصارع واعملك فيها جون سينا:budo::budo:
هع هع هع 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
واهزمك يااااااااااا احم احم بلا ش :act23:
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كلام فى كلام بلاش تتكلم خلاص تلاميذك اتعلم
> انا اقدر عليكى ان شالله تكون الحرب كلامية
> ...


*هيقعد بقي يقولي جون سينا
وجون ابو تريكه 
ياسيدي الايام بيننا
واكيد المراة فوووق الجميع:ura1:
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هيقعد بقي يقولي جون سينا
> وجون ابو تريكه
> ياسيدي الايام بيننا
> واكيد المراة فوووق الجميع:ura1:
> *


*اة طبعا اقولك وملقيش لية
وادى الدليل دا يدوبك اقل شى اعملو





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة طبعا اقولك وملقيش لية
> وادى الدليل دا يدوبك اقل شى اعملو
> 
> 
> ...


*وده ايه اللي ماسكو في ايدو ده دي فتله خيط ولا سلك كهربا :new2:
يابني اصلا جون بتاعك ده مياخدش غلوة في ايدي اصلا:spor22:
ده اخره معايا كده بالظبط : *


----------



## Samir poet (6 أغسطس 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## Samir poet (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الواحد مش عارف ياخد منكم لا حق ولا باطل *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الواحد مش عارف ياخد منكم لا حق ولا باطل *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​


*ايون كده الاعتراف بالحق خديجه قصدي فضيله :scenic:*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
سبحااانك يارب انتو بنات
ميعجبكمش العجب
وحسبى ونعمة الوكيل فيكم
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا علي الظالم والمفتري
واشوف فيك يووووم
وان لله وان اليه راجعون
وحسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتيره ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا علي الظالم والمفتري
> واشوف فيك يووووم
> وان لله وان اليه راجعون
> وحسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتيره ههههههه
> *


*يا ادى النيلة يا جدعان جينا نكحلها
جات الاخت عمتها
وبعدين فى الليلة دى
يا جدعان
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

اانا مبستخباش يا سمير بس انا بتابع من بعيد يا عدوي اللدود


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*انا لو عدوك اللدود كنتى على الاقل تحاربينى*
*زى ما الاخت واثقة شغال تضرب فية*
*بى الرشاش ومش عارفين نعمل اية معاها*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

لالالا 
انا عدو من نوع خاص بحفظ طرق عدوي قبل ما اضرب 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

اة شكلك عامل زى الثعلب الماكر عارفك لا اضمنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اة شكلك عامل زى الثعلب الماكر عارفك لا اضمنى


*لالالالا مش ممكن ده الراجل هيموت من القهره ياولداااااااه
انا اول مره اشوفه حزين كده هوتت
فعلا يستاهل يبقي الرئيس وبجداره:t16::t16::t16:























بس رئيس في قلة الاحترام وقله الادب والعقل
رئيس في البشاعه وحرقة الدم:dntknw:


صوره حرقتلي دمي علي اخر الليل عجبك كده ياعدوي:scenic:
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*من كتر ما الواحد مننا مش عارف ياخد لا حق ولا باطل منكم فحبيبت اجبلهكم صورة الريس علشاتن تبقى الخطة واضحة وصريح اصلى انا صريح مع عدوى وبشكفلو طرقى بس لالاسف عدويتى مش بتقدرى عليا مهما كان هههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*انا ابتديت اصدق انك جاسوس ههههه

القط دي عالماشي 
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالالا
> انا عدو من نوع خاص بحفظ طرق عدوي قبل ما اضرب
> هههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

على فكرة دى قردة وليس قرد 
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*لالالالا ده قرد
ومش قرده بدليل انها مش لابسه حلق 
وكمان البلوفر ده رجالي قصدي قرودي
كبسسسسسسسسسسستك هههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالالا ده قرد
> ومش قرده بدليل انها مش لابسه حلق
> وكمان البلوفر ده رجالي قصدي قرودي
> كبسسسسسسسسسسستك هههههههه
> *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


حلللللللللللللللللوه اااااااااااااوي بجدد
يسلموووووووووو


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*نصحية لكل شاب بيعاكس بنات
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه





*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *نصحية لكل شاب بيعاكس بنات
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههه 
شوفتوا نيتكم سوووو ازاي:vava:


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*احنا غلابة صدقينى اختى الحبيبة*
*الواحد مننا عامل زى العصفوراللى محبوس فى قفص*
*اهو احنا كدا بسبب اننا بنحبكم وميت فيكم*
*حالنا زى حال العصفور بى بالظبط بنتمنى *
*الطيران *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*عصفور ده ايه ؟؟
طيب قول غرررررررراب اقولك جايز
لكن عصفور مره واحده كده
اومال احنا نبقي ايه ياغلابه 

قال عصفور قال 
حكم صحيح
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عصفور ده ايه ؟؟
> طيب قول غرررررررراب اقولك جايز
> لكن عصفور مره واحده كده
> اومال احنا نبقي ايه ياغلابه
> ...


*ايوة عصفور وامال عايزينا نبقى زى الكتكوت
كفاية اننا جنحنا مكسور بسببكم
وبسبب حبينا ليكم  بقين تحت سحر وكاننا مشعوذيين
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه شغلك جامد يا ريس 
متبعاكي يا قمر


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> واثقه شغلك جامد يا ريس
> متبعاكي يا قمر


*ربنا يسترها الواحد من جواة حاسس
انو قلقان بسببك
هههههههههههههههه
ياترى اية الخطة بتاعتك علينا ياعدويتى الدميلة
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ايوة عصفور وامال عايزينا نبقى زى الكتكوت
> كفاية اننا جنحنا مكسور بسببكم
> وبسبب حبينا ليكم  بقين تحت سحر وكاننا مشعوذيين
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


يابني جناحكم مكسور ده ايه اومال احنا نقول ايه رقبتنا مقطوعه هههههههه 
وبعدين هو اللي بيحب حد يااستاذنا المبجل يبقي عدوه:budo:
ربنا يعينا عليكم 


مارتينا فوفو قال:


> واثقه شغلك جامد يا ريس
> متبعاكي يا قمر


*حبيبه قلبي انتي اللي قمرايه
بس يلا ايديكي معايا ورينا همتك حبيبتي
عاييزن نطفش اي عدو لينا هنا في اقرب فرصه ممكنه:nunu0000:

*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابني جناحكم مكسور ده ايه اومال احنا نقول ايه رقبتنا مقطوعه هههههههه
> وبعدين هو اللي بيحب حد يااستاذنا المبجل يبقي عدوه:budo:
> ربنا يعينا عليكم
> 
> ...


*ايوة طبعا 
يعنى بسببكم
تلاقى الواحد
مننا شغال تفكير ليل ونهار فيكم
ويامان بنقولكم اجمل الكلمات من قلبنا فيكم
وبنحلم بيكم وبنحطكم جوا قلبونا عايزة اية تانى اكتر من كدا
مش كفاية بنعلكم فيها دور العاشق الولهان
والعاشق سهران
فى حبكم محتار  وبسببكم بناخد قرار
وشعارنا
لللا نعيش عيشة فولا
لى نموت احنا الكل
*
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اووووه نووووو ده انتو بتتعبوا  خالص ياولددددددددداه *


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اة صدقنى بنتعب ونموت علشانكم*
*وعلشان تعيشوواحنانموت*
*شوفتى بقى ازاى احنا بنحبكم*
*اوووووووووووى*
*تحياتى عدوالمراة*
*سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه شوفتوشكل  حواء يعنى
صعبت عليا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة صدقنى بنتعب ونموت علشانكم*
> *وعلشان تعيشوواحنانموت*
> *شوفتى بقى ازاى احنا بنحبكم*
> *اوووووووووووى*
> ...


*اااااااااااااااايه يابني جوووو حرب 73 ده :gun:
وياحبيبتي يامصر يامصر :t25:
طب مشربتش من نيلها :smile02
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*شوفى بس الصور بتاعت بنات حواؤ يا ساتر 
ياربى عالم غريبة بس مدهشة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ده فعلااااا كابوس مفززع .. ياساتر يارب .. لعلو خير *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

طيب شوف انت الاول الكابوس المفزع ده


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكلها الخوض الحرب*
*معاكى مش سهل*
*وربنا يسترها وامال لو كنت حبيب*
*المراة كنتى هتعملى اية فيا *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*انا لقيت الشخص ده تايهه عندي في رسايل الزوار هههههههههههههه
ياختي كميله والله ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اى خدعة بعتهولك هدية علشان تتعذى على الحرب كويس
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكلها الخوض الحرب*
> *معاكى مش سهل*
> *وربنا يسترها وامال لو كنت حبيب*
> ...


*ههههههههه
حرام عليك ده انا غولبانه ومنوكسره:94:
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه
> حرام عليك ده انا غولبانه ومنوكسره:94:
> *


اتنا عارف وامال لو مش غولبانة ولامنوكسرة:act31::act31::act31:
كنتى عمتلى اية :vava::vava:
يارب يسوع :94::94:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمع هووووووووووووووووووووووووووس
كله يوووووووووووسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسع

اشهر ملك جمال في العالم العربي كله ..





ترررررارررررررراررررررررررر

*





*وعلي رائ رامي صبري
احم احم : الف مشالله عليك ياجمالها عنيك هههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصبرى متستعجليش 
انا قدها وقدود
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*انا صابره ومستنيه في نفس ذات الوقت ههههههههه
بس انت شد هيلك 

خد ده علي ماتفرج عندك
*




*اوبااااااااا هي دي بقي العيون الدوبالي اللي بيقولوا عليها هههههههههه

*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هوانتى بتجيبى الصور دىمنين
شكلك عايشة معاهم
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*انا اعرف ياخويا اهي بلاوي وبتتحدف علينا 
ربنا يرحمناا

خد ده بقي
*




*
ده راجل مخو فرقع ياحرام من كتر التفكير في الانتقام من عدوتو المراة
حاسب علي مخك  بقي ياسموره ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

ودى كمان 
عفريت الليل
بتخوف الاطفال يعنى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق بجد بجداااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرجل الخارق ههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه 
ايوه كده يا واثقه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

اوووووووووه نوووووووو


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وابتدن االحرب
بى الليل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

فيه ملامح من الفول السواني هههههههههه مش كده ولا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

ولما عم الحج يعدي كله يوسع كله يهدي ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

ده عيونو دااااااااااار جنه وناررررررررررررر هههههههههه ايوه كده ياتموره غني واشجيني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

*تحلفلى اصدقــــــــــــــــــــــك ...!!*

* اشوف قراراتك اطلع من هدومى.!!*
*



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

هو ده ابو شفه اللي كان بيطلع رئيس عصابه في الافلام الابيض واسود زوماااان


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا بنتى استهدى بى الله
كدا
احناعلى الصبح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

*خدوا بقي المفاجئه المهوله دي قبل مااسيبكم وافل 
*





تييييييي تيييييييي تييييييييي تاااااااااااااااااااااااا تممممممممتممممممم

هو ده اللي عنيه بطق شرااااااار


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى ماشى 
يا صبرك عليا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا بنتى استهدى بى الله
> كدا
> احناعلى الصبح



*يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله 
ونبي اوعي شويه كده اصلي هرش قدام المحل :act19::act19:


يلا انا هطلع وهكمل لما ارجع او بليل علي حسب ترتيب ربنا
ربنا معاكم ويرعاكم

عايزين حاجه مني ؟؟ طب بلاش وفرتوا:t23::t23:
*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مع السلامة
مع مليون الف سلامة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

*البنــت تفضل تروق الشقة وتغسل السجاجيد و الستاير و تعمل مع مامتها كحك العيد

 و متسمعش كلمة حلوة وفي الاخر يتقلها ما اللي قدك يا موكوسه فاتحين بيوت يا أختى يا صغيره !

 مظلومين يا آحنا   ! نعــمــل ايـــه تــانــى يـــعــنى !!




*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب وحيات تقولى ايةالفرق
بينهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سبحانك يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أغسطس 2012)

*
اهو ده اللي غنالو فريد الاطرش : ابو ضحكه جنان تراراراا مليانه دبان ترارارررر
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده يا واثقه


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه كده يا واثقه


ايوة كد
ايةعلى اساس صورة واحدة
وانامن الصبح انزل صور مضحكة عليكم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

يا بابا صورك فوتو شب دي طبيعيه يا معلم


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا بابا صورك فوتو شب دي طبيعيه يا معلم


ههههههههههههههههه
عارفك عايزة تستفيذينى 
علشان تتضحكى عليا وخلاص
وبعدين سؤان كانت بنسبالك
فوتوشوب  او مش فوتوشوب
مش هتفهمنى
ههههههههههههههه
قال اية فوتوشوب
يا ستى اجرى وتعاالى بسرعة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

بزمتك صوره البنت 
اللي رجليها ضخمه دي حقيقيه ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بزمتك صوره البنت
> اللي رجليها ضخمه دي حقيقيه ؟؟


اظاهار انتى مش بتسمعى الاخبار
على الاخر
وارجع  واقولك اةحقيقى
مش هزار


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

اختى مارتينا 
ادى فيديو لى صحةكلامى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsbA1ImEvOc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsbA1ImEvOc


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GsbA1ImEvOc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اسمن امرأة في العالم سعيدة بوزنها وحياتها   *

[YOUTUBE]fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z328iHfWlDA&feature=fvwrel​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

مش علي دي
انا علي اللي نم فوق رفيعه 
ومن تحت 
رجلين هركليز


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مش علي دي
> انا علي اللي نم فوق رفيعه
> ومن تحت
> رجلين هركليز


مش
مهم 
المهم انوفيها 
تخين
هههههههههههه
قال فوتوشوب ههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه المشكله في رجاله كتير بكرش وتخنانين 
وقرع


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه المشكله في رجاله كتير بكرش وتخنانين
> وقرع


نجيب سعتها بدايةالعمر
هواللى يشهد
مش هو برضو
بيعرف فوتوشوب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

_فينك يا يوليوس...._​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*ده الدنيا بتمطر عنده تقريبا
لالالالالالالا دي مش مطره دي سيووووووووووول

يععععع هرجع بجدددددددددد
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

ياوووووووواد ياااااااااااااااابت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*نااااس شقيانة
الشقا والتعب باين علي وشهم ههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _فينك يا يوليوس...._​


سابنى وراح ياهو
كل جراحى ياهو
ساابنى لوحدى
على اعدائى:love45::love45:
اة يااااااااانى 
:bud:


----------



## Samir poet (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده الدنيا بتمطر عنده تقريبا
> لالالالالالالا دي مش مطره دي سيووووووووووول
> 
> يععععع هرجع بجدددددددددد
> *


فوتوشوب العبى غيرها مش عليا


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياوووووووواد ياااااااااااااااابت ههههههههههههههه


خلهولك جايز ينفعك فى حاجة
ههههههههههههههه


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نااااس شقيانة
> الشقا والتعب باين علي وشهم ههههه
> *


ايةدول شكلهم منقرضيين
اومن عالم تانى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*مش هارد عليك
قال فوتوشوب قال ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش هارد عليك
> قال فوتوشوب قال ههههههه
> *


بس يابت
بلاش
يغظ فيا:thnk0001::thnk0001:
علشان بس
قولت كلمتين:act19::act19:
 رايحة تقولهمليلى :boxing::boxing:
اة منك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*ياواد يابت هههههههههههههه *


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

امووووووووووووت
انافى الفوتوشوب
صورةمتركبة
واضحة اوووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*بس بس بس اقعد ساكت خالص
فوتوشوب ايه بس

ده راجل بس مدلع نفسه حبتين 


طيب القط ده
*





ابو الخدود


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*
ده بقي ابو بريص .. اه والله اسمه كده
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

يععععععععععععععععععععع ايه ده يا واثقه شكله مقرف قوي


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكوا 
اخبار كم ؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

كوييييييييسن
يا مسترةمارتينا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ازيك يامارتينا ياقمر وحشتينا كتيررررر
احناا بخير ياقلبي وانتي ؟؟







*
*





ودي حاجه علي ماقسم كده عشان سموره بيك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تانى هنعيد
نفس الموالللللللللللل
ونفس الصورة
امالفى الحرب هناك تعملى فيااية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لالالا في الحرب اللي هونيك دي فيها كلام تاني خاااالص
بس الصبر طيب
متستعجلش علي رزقك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالا في الحرب اللي هونيك دي فيها كلام تاني خاااالص
> بس الصبر طيب
> متستعجلش علي رزقك
> *


هههههههه
موافق واتفضلى كولى كويس
علشان تتغذى وتعرفى
تحربى كويس
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اها ميرسي
بس برضو متحولش ترشيني 
اااااااااااااانسي هههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها ميرسي
> بس برضو متحولش ترشيني
> اااااااااااااانسي هههههههه
> *


سبحانك يااااااااااااااااارب :smil8::smil8:
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
بلاش اتكلم :heat::heat:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لا ماتتكلم 
ياعم اتكلم
قول كل اللي في نفسك
قول قول
بس شوف مين هيدخل ويشوف انت قولت ايه ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يناير 2013)

اية دة دة صفحة للضحك والعنوان للضحك  بس


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2013)

*معلش الايام دى كلة مشغول
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2013)

اريح فرحانه فيكوا


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يناير 2013)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اريح فرحانه فيكوا



*حظك  كويس واخذ دور برد وتعبان  شوية  ومش قادر اجلس على النت كتير.
 ثقى . ثقى. ثقى.   انا ورا  حواء المفترية الى :11azy:​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يناير 2013)

*محدش يفهم غلط دة مش بنى عمارة ولافيلا ولاحتى شقة 
 ابسلوتى . ابسلوتى . ابسلوتى
 دة العادى بتاع حواء كل صبح:act23::act23:​*



​
* السؤال المهم  ورشة العمل على جيب مين غير الراجل الغلبان .*​
*تحياتى 
 يوليوس عدو المراة:act23::act23:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*ههههه ماشي يايوليوس مرددالك*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه ماشي يايوليوس مرددالك*



* iههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 موافق  تنورى الميدان ياواثقة فيك يارب
  على راء الاديب العالمى  من  انتم  من انتم  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * iههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موافق  تنورى الميدان ياواثقة فيك يارب
> على راء الاديب العالمى  من  انتم  من انتم  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


زنجه زنجه دار دار هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (16 يناير 2013)

*هالوووووووووووووو ازيكم
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*هاي سمير ازيك
عامل ايه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

* اهلا ياسمير منور يااخى الحبيب ومنورة ياعدوتى الجميلة واثقة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

* حتى الوردة الغلبانة زهقت منكم  .   وقرفانة منهم  ياحرامهههههههههههههههه*



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

* تحذير الى شباب مصر هام وعاجل جدا جدا ​*


​
* لازم  تخلى بالك من نفسك  اة العمر مش  لعبة .ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (16 يناير 2013)

هاى عليكم ازيكم منورين  كل سنه وانتم طيبين كلكم 
لسه فى اعداء للمراْة انا قولت انهم اندثروا .


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هاى عليكم ازيكم منورين  كل سنه وانتم طيبين كلكم
> لسه فى اعداء للمراْة انا قولت انهم اندثروا .



 منورة نيفيان  اة طبعا موجودين ومستمر ومستمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * حتى الوردة الغلبانة زهقت منكم  .   وقرفانة منهم  ياحرامهههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


اوبااااا ههههههههههههه


يوليوس44 قال:


> * تحذير الى شباب مصر هام وعاجل جدا جدا ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ده ظلم ظلم هههههههه


يوليوس44 قال:


> * اهلا ياسمير منور يااخى الحبيب ومنورة ياعدوتى الجميلة واثقة*


ميرسي يايويو ومردودالك
بس اصبر عليا:t19:


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوبااااا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ده ظلم ظلم هههههههه
> 
> ...



* اهلا وسهلا بيكى يا عدوتى الجميلة  . نورتى الميدان  :fun_lol:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اهلا وسهلا بيكى يا عدوتى الجميلة  . نورتى الميدان  :fun_lol:*


ده نورك ياعدووي
واجهزلي:fun_lol:


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده نورك ياعدووي
> واجهزلي:fun_lol:



* جاهز جاهز جاهز ​*:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * جاهز جاهز جاهز ​*:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


*جاهز ولا تفصيل:smil15::smil15:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يناير 2013)

*في مدارس البنـات في ماليزيـا ..
وزن الطالبه
يدخل ضمن علاماتها :|
يعني عادي تعيد السنة لأنها سمنانة
... ... وهذا القانون للحد من السمنه...

الحمدالله ما عدنا هذا النظام
 كان نص البنات ليهسه بالروضه
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يناير 2013)

* حد يفهمها ان الرومانسية مش بالسكينة  ولا بمطوة  هههههههههههههه*


​*  ولا دة العادى بتاع حواء   .اة ونعم الرومانسية  . رومانسية يابت رومانسية   . ربنا بيعدنا عنك يابعيدة وعن رومانسية الشريرة دة  هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * حد يفهمها ان الرومانسية مش بالسكينة  ولا بمطوة  هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ​*  ولا دة العادى بتاع حواء   .اة ونعم الرومانسية  . رومانسية يابت رومانسية   . ربنا بيعدنا عنك يابعيدة وعن رومانسية الشريرة دة  هههههههههههههههههه​*


ممكن تفهمني ده ماله ده ههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ممكن تفهمني ده ماله ده ههههه



 مش عارف مالة  انسان زيكى يعنى  . لااجيب صورة اشخاص  اتريق عليها


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

* شوفوا يا شباب كم حواء لطيفة وجميلة ورمانسية رهيبة ورقيقة وحساسة وكلها مشاعر وتقرف  من على بعد   ​** ودة  احد المشكلات   تدل  على الكلام دة كله​*من اغرب المشاكل واطرفها اللي قرتها ع النت وعجزت عن الرد او اعطاء حل
المشكله كالتالي

للأسف هذه مشكلتي ففي البداية كنت آخد الموضوع على محمل الضحك وليس الجد واقول انها تضحك ولكن عندما اصبح الموضوع يتكرر فعلمت انه مرض ما لا اعلم ما اسمه وما الحل
فهي تستمتع بإصطياد أكبر عدد من الحشرات وتقتلهم بارجلها وهي عارية ..يعني ارجلها عاريه...تماما وتصبح بعد ذلك تضحك بعد قتلهم وهي عاريه الارجل فلماذا وما الحل مع العلم انني حاولت كتيرا ان اغير هذه العادة ولكن لا استطع​
* منقول من الاخت لولو​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

* قنوعة  بنت حواء  ... قنوعة   قنوعة يعنى
. حتى  شكسبير   عارف كدة  ياحرام   ​*


​


----------



## V mary (25 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * قنوعة  بنت حواء  ... قنوعة   قنوعة يعنى
> . حتى  شكسبير   عارف كدة  ياحرام   ​*
> 
> 
> ​



*ماهو دة المصباح 
والطلبات مفتوحة مش 3 بس​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

* مرة واحدة صحيت من النوم مخضوضة .
 جوزها قال لها مالك ياحبيبتى ؟
 قالتلة حلم وحش اوى اوى ياحبيبى  حلمت انى اترملت.
  قالها . لا بعد الشر  عليكى.
   ان شاء  الله  انا ياحبيبتى​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ماهو دة المصباح
> والطلبات مفتوحة مش 3 بس​*



* هههههههههههههه طيبين بنات حواء خالص . ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

*يامفترى ياظالم  كدة ترمى الست  عضم وتاخذها لحم وترميها عضم ياظالم يامفترى هتروح من ربنا فين يا مفترى
 عليك  .  يامفترى  خاف الله خاف  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 فبراير 2013)

*             قمر يا ناس قمر يستاهل الجمال دة كله هههههههههه*



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2013)

* العادى   بتاع كل بنت 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 فبراير 2013)

* لسة  بتشرب  اللبن  وتعمل كدة  رحمته الله عليكى يا رومانسية . هههههههههههههههههه 



*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مارس 2013)

* نصيحة الى الشباب​*
*اتجوز واحدة قصيره علشان لو فى يوم ضايقتك  خذ اكتر حاجة بتحبها  وحطها فوق الدولاب هههههههههههههههه​*
* تحيات 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة)*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مارس 2013)

*  محسودة  يابنتى .  


​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 مارس 2013)

هى دة الستات ولابلاش



​


----------



## علي المسلم (29 مارس 2013)

أكبر عدوا للمرأة هي المرأة نفسها اذا أجمتعما معاً امسك قلبك " أجتك مصيبة " احتمال تقول لك طلقني أنت ما عندك احساس راح تقول لها من اين اجيب الاحساس الان احس فقط بوجع الرأس تقولك ماشي طلقني او اذا اجتمعت مع صديقتها خلاص غداً عمال تهديم "تروح تقلش البيت الديكور ما عاجبهه" , اذا اجتمعت مع نفسها في المرآة خلاص محفظتك خلاص ستين فستان الواحد و الستين حبيبتي خلينا نشتري الشهر القادم ماشي حبيبي طلقني .............. مرأة + مرأة = تعاستك 
تحياتي لجمال الكون


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 مارس 2013)

علي المسلم قال:


> أكبر عدوا للمرأة هي المرأة نفسها اذا أجمتعما معاً امسك قلبك " أجتك مصيبة " احتمال تقول لك طلقني أنت ما عندك احساس راح تقول لها من اين اجيب الاحساس الان احس فقط بوجع الرأس تقولك ماشي طلقني او اذا اجتمعت مع صديقتها خلاص غداً عمال تهديم "تروح تقلش البيت الديكور ما عاجبهه" , اذا اجتمعت مع نفسها في المرآة خلاص محفظتك خلاص ستين فستان الواحد و الستين حبيبتي خلينا نشتري الشهر القادم ماشي حبيبي طلقني .............. مرأة + مرأة = تعاستك
> تحياتي لجمال الكون



* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
  حلوة كتير  
 مراة + مراة = تعاستك  ههههههههههههههه نظرة جديد ة دة يا على  على العموم نورت الموضوع يااخى الكريم  والمنتدى*


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 مارس 2013)

* هى هتطفوا فوق الماء  هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

انااااااااااا مش معك بهذه الحرب يا يوليوس 



لانها هي قلبها مجنون عفوا" عفوا" حنون و العاصفه اسف غلطت مره تانيه العاطفه عندها جحاشة ياه على الغلط جياشه اما الدموع هي دموع التمساح اسف التسامح و نظراتها بترعب الي عمره ما انرعب مش عارف ليش بضل اغلط نظراتها بتبهر الي ما انعور اسف انبهر اما صوت خطواتها مثل الدبابة اسف مثل الدبانة اااااااااسف متل الفراشه 

عرفت الان ليش انا مش معك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

*اذا غضبت المرأه و سكتت هذا لا يكون ضعف منها لكن بتكون عم تتشاور مع ابليس و هو عم بيهديها*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> *اذا غضبت المرأه و سكتت هذا لا يكون ضعف منها لكن بتكون عم تتشاور مع ابليس و هو عم بيهديها*​



*   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  اة فعلا ياجارجيوس ههههههههههه اصدقاء  مع بعضيهم  يعنى
 انت مش معايا خالص  ولاحتى تعرفنى نورت الميدان والمعارك كلها يااخى الحبيب 
اهلا وسهلا  بيك​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (4 أبريل 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>



* منور يازعيم  وحشنى كتير كتير كتير ​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أبريل 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * منور يازعيم  وحشنى كتير كتير كتير ​*


*وانت اكتر يا شمروخيل وحشنى جداااا*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

اشمعنى يعني فيه صفحة ضد حواء ليه ما يكونش فيه صفحة ضد ادم‎ ‎ ؟
صبرك علينا يا يوليوس
النساء قادمون قصدي قادمات ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

هو دة الكلام يا جوني 
شوفت يا يوليوس حتى ادم نفسه معترض على الاضطهاد التعسفي ضد حواء


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (5 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اشمعنى يعني فيه صفحة ضد حواء ليه ما يكونش فيه صفحة ضد ادم‎ ‎ ؟
> صبرك علينا يا يوليوس
> النساء قادمون قصدي قادمات ههههههه



*يااهلا وسهلا ومنورين ياجماعة  نجيب سندوشات  وحاجة ساقعة 
 ادخلى ياشابة برجل اليمين ياشابة  
 حسرة حسرة عليها  . ماجيت برجليها   حسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها 
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 أبريل 2013)

kalimooo قال:


>



*  منور   يااخى الحبيب .فى جميع الحالات هى  واجه المشكلة . فى اى مشكلة لاتتعب نفسك فتش عن المراة  هتلاقى لها نصيب الاسد فى المشكلة   هههه وعجبى هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)

*انتظرونى سوف اعود بقوة 
الى هذا الموضوع
لانى  سوف اعود بقوة لانى اكره المراءة
ولانى عدو  شديد ليها
*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)

*الي متزوجة تدير بالها و تهتم بصحتها و تلعب رياضة اذا امكن !*
* الغير متزوجين برضة نفس النصيحة *
* العبوا رياضة يا شباب و صبايا ..........*




​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أبريل 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>



*حلوة  بس الحرب تاجل قليلايااخى الحبيب​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

* مرة واحد بيعاكس  واحدة سودة  قالها  اموت انا فيكى  وانتى شبة ازازة البيبسى .... تفت علية !! قولها وكمان بتفورى ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

*ولد  شاطر جدا فى الرسم رسم باب المدرسة على الحائط المدرسة جيت المديرة تطلع انخبطت فى الحيطة وراحت فى غيبوبة وصحيت منها قالت هاتوا ام الولد دة  قولها جنبك فى الاوضة التانية  بالمستشفى راحت لها  وقالت ياست هانم ابنك سبب لى غيبوبة ودخلت المستشفى   قالت ام الولد الله يحرقة   رسم  شفايف ابوه على فيشة الكهرباء . ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

*ذهبت فتاة شقراء إلى الطبيب وأذناها محمرتان، ولما سألها الطبيب عما حدث قالت: كنت أكوي قميصاً عندما دق جرس الهاتف، وبدلاً من أن أرفع سماعة الهاتف إلى أذني رفعت المكواة فاحترقت أذني. قال الطبيب: وماذا حدث للأذن الأخرى؟ قالت: الأحمق اتصل مرة أخرى​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

وحدة غبيه اتصلت بالخطوط قالت كم تستغرق رحله الرياض - بانكوك؟
قال لها لحظه ... قالت شكرا

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

*في وحده غبيه ماشيه في الشارع وحامله قنينة زيت شافت قشرة موزه واقعه على الارض فكرت وقالت في نفسها اذا مشيت والزيت في يدي راح اوقع انا والزيت.... فراحت حطت قنينة الزيت على الارض وراحت اتزحلقت على قشرت الموز ورجعت اخذت الزيت ومشت *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

*مسطولة بتنزل من العربية ليقت الدنيا  بتمطر  قفلت الباب ونزلت من الباب التانى  ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

* نفسى البنات تفهم ان  الميك اب تحديد ملامح  
 مش تشطيب ودهان  ههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

* نفسى البنات تفهم ان  الميك اب تحديد ملامح  
 مش تشطيب ودهان  ههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أبريل 2013)

*رابع المستحيلات بنت تمشى  جنب مراية ومتبصش على نفسها​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 أبريل 2013)

*حرامي عايز يسرق بيت ست عجوزه !

وفضل مستنيها لحد ماتنام , فقعدت تسرح شــعرها 3 ساعات

وتسرح ..
... ...
وتسرح ..

وتسرح ..

وتسرح ..

لحد ما نامت دخل بيتها ما لقاش حاجه يسرقها (

نكشلها شعرها وهرب *


----------



## Samir poet (23 أبريل 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل دا ادلهم يا معلم
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 أبريل 2013)

ربنا على الظالم والمفترى يارب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 أبريل 2013)

* حواء الكريمة  .. عفوا اقصد البخيلة  ههههههههههههههههههه​*
*بيخلة 
دخلت  الحمام ولم تخرج  لــيـش ؟ مكتوب على باب الحمام من الداخل إدفــع!!
---------------------------------
بخيبلة جداً .. كتب على باب بيتها: لا تدق الجرس سوف أخرج كل 5 دقائق
--------------------------------------------

بخيلة: حظي سيئ!!

االصديقة : ولماذا ؟
البخيلة: لأن الصيدلية التي بجوارنا
أعلنت عن تخفيضات وليس فينا أحد مريض
--------------------------
امراه بخيله قالت لولدها يامحمد روح اشتري ثلاثه رغيف واحد لي وواحد
لوالدك وواحد ليك وبعد ما راح الولد لشراء الرغيف طلعت الام من البلكونه
وقالت يامحمد رجع الرغيف الثالث ابوك مات.
----------------------
بخيل اتزوج بخيلة جابوا بنت سموها حصالة.
--------------------------------
شترى امراة  بخيلة ثلاث برتقالات، قطعت الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، قطعت 
الثانية فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، فأطفأ النور وقطعت  الثالثة وأكلتها
-----------------------------
مرة بخيلة  طبت في حفرة فتجمع عليه الناس علشان يساعدوها... المهم انها
في الاخير ما كانت راضية انها تطلع فجاهم واحد و سألهم عن هذة المراة البخيلة،
قالوله احنا قاعدين نقولها  اعطنا يدك اعطنا يدك وهو رافض. قال بسيطه... خذ
ايدي... فطلعت  البخيلة.
-----------------------------------------
سألو واحدة بخيلة طحن: تعمل ايه لو الدنيا برد؟ قال: أروح جنب الدفاية. قالو: ولو الدنيا بردت أكتر؟ قال:أقرب من الدفاية. قالو: ولو بردت أكتر؟ قال: ألزق في الدفاية. قالو: طب ولو نزل تلج؟ قال: أشغل الدفاية بقى وأمري لله
------------------------------------------
مرة اتوبيس وقع فى النيل وكان ست  بخيلة بتطلع  فى الناس بكل نشاط وسرعة شافتة واحدة قالت لة اية النشاط . ممتاز طلعتى كل الناس قالتيها انا بدور على الكمسرى علشا ن اخذ الباقى بس*​
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مع تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة )  ههههههههه​*


----------



## Marina coptic (24 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعه حد يشاورلى على صفحه اعداء الرجل عشان نرد عليهم
امضاء 
مارينا عدوه الرجل ( ابتداء من النهارده)
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> يا جماعه حد يشاورلى على صفحه اعداء الرجل عشان نرد عليهم
> امضاء
> مارينا عدوه الرجل ( ابتداء من النهارده)
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



انتِ بتلعبي بالنار باين


----------



## Marina coptic (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Marina coptic (24 أبريل 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> انتِ بتلعبي بالنار باين



لوووووووووووووووووووووول
النار مبتحرقش مؤمن


----------



## Marina coptic (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

برافو عليكى يابنوتة وانا معاكى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

احلي تريقه علي الرجالة

كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟
ج يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه !

س ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع ؟
ج لما الكهربا تنقطع !

س ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس ؟
ج ولا واحد فيهم نقدر انغيره للأفضل

س متى ماتشوفين الرجل ما يطالع غير زوجته ؟
ج في القبور

واحد نايم جنب مراته فسمعت صوت فبتقوله : قوم ياراجل في صوت في الصاله,قالها نامي ياشيخه جنبك سبع
قالتله : ياراجل في حرامي في اوضه النوم قالها : ياشيخه نامي جنبك سبع,قالتله : ياراجل حرامي شالني وماشي
قالها : طب يلا روحي ماتخفيش سايبه في البيت سبع

مرة واحد غبي راح يخطب فوالد العروسه بيقوله عاوزين مهر عشرين الف جنيه

قام الغبي قايله : ليه دة انا قدامي واحدة علي خمس الاف جنيه وحامل

مرة واحد دخلت عليه مراته لقيته بيقرا كتااب ( الرجل سيد المنزل )
قالتله : انت بقي مش حتبطل قرايه الكتب الخياليه دى


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احلي تريقه علي الرجالة
> 
> كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟
> ج يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه !
> ...





* الرد السريع  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*[YOUTUBE]jJcl7TLrsak[/YOUTUBE]   :beee::beee::beee:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

والله مش هنخلص بقى اوف ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> والله مش هنخلص بقى اوف ههههههههههههههههههههه



* لسة بدرى هنبكى من دلوقتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لسة بدرى حصرا  عليها  حصرا عليها وما جيت برجليها  ما جيت برجليها ادخلى ياشابة برجلك اليمين  ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

بس بقى اوفين هههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بس بقى اوفين هههههههههههههه



*اوفين مرة واحدة  
 لسة بدرى على اوفين دة ههههههههههه
​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتاظرونى انى قادم بقوة بس تعبان دلوقتى صلولى
*


----------



## Marina coptic (28 أبريل 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتاظرونى انى قادم بقوة بس تعبان دلوقتى صلولى
> *




عشان تعرف اد ايه المراه ( اللى بتهاجموها و تعادوها ) قلبها طيب و رقيق
نصلى من اجلك اخونا سمير ان يشفيك الرب من كل اوجاعك الجسديه و النفسيه ببركه هذه الايام المقدسه


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتاظرونى انى قادم بقوة بس تعبان دلوقتى صلولى
> *



* ترجع بالسلامة يااخى  الحبيب وصلوت العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك وتساعد يااخى  ديما ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

تعال نتبدا المعركة ياعدوى ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مايو 2013)

نجيب كرسى علشان تقدرى تطلعى  وتوصلى هناك ولا اسانسير  على مهلك ياشابة ​


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه اقوالك نتبدتى بعد الفاصل
اكون جهزت رخامة شوية 
ياعدوى اللدود


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مايو 2013)

* ياكبير ياكبير اابو التجارب اتعلم  ياشباب من الانجليز هم  ابو التجارب يا معلم يامنورنا بافكارك *



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه اقوالك نتبدتى بعد الفاصل
> اكون جهزت رخامة شوية
> ياعدوى اللدود



* وانا ورا مشوار وارجع بردو ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

اول ماالولد يشوف البنت وتعجبه بيعمل ايه؟؟

1-حبيبتى انتى عارفه انا مش بحب حركات الشباب الطايش انا اصلا مبكلمش

بنات (وتلاقى طوب الارض يعرفه)

2-يااااه حاسس انى اعرفك من زمان(وهوتلاقيه متلخبط بينها وبين بنت كان

يعرفها قبل كده)

3-يااه يا حبيبتى حاسس ان فيكى حاجه غريبه غير كل البنات (اكنها مثلا بتمشى

على ايديها ورجليها )

4-يااااااااااااه حاسس ان فى شبه كبير بين افكارى و افكارك احنا اكيد مخلوقين

لبعض(طبعا دى البنت رقم 1000 اللى بيقولها كده اكن يا عينى بنات الدنيا شبهه)

5-ياااه انتى كنتى فين من زمان يا رتنى كنت عرفتك من زمان


6-يااه يا حبيبتى انتى تؤمرى وانا انفذ اللى انتى عايزاه اجبهولك(فى المشمش)


7-حبيبتى الطقم اللى انتى لبساه ده تحفه بس متلبسهوش تانى عشان بتبقى حلوه

وانا بغيييييير بغيييييييييير (طبعا فاهمين الحركات دى مش محتاجه تعليق)


8-هكلم باباكى اول ماكون نفسى(موووووووووووت يا حمااااااااااار)


9-عايز اشوفك كل يوم كل ساعه كل ثانيه (عشان اصحابه يتأكدو انها حلوه)


10-حبيبتى افتكرى دايما انى لما بحب بحب بجد وانا حبيتك(الاسطوانه المعتاده)


11-انا علاقتى بيكى محدش يعرفها غيرى و غيرك و ربنا لانك بقيتى كل

خصوصياتى (يعنى يا دوب اللى يعرفو اخواتى و اصحابى و جرانى وقاريبى

وصحاب صحابى.....الخخخخ)

12-احتمال اسافر الاسبوع الجاى سويسرا ورثت عمتى (وهى عمته اصلا من

كفر ابو بطيخ وماتت من 20 سنه)


13-انا كل عطورى من فرنسا (ايوه كلونيا خمس خمسات اللى انت بتحطها)


14-ياه لما بشوف رقمك على الموبيل قلبى بيتنفض(طبعا من الخضه انها تكون

فأستك)

15-فلان قالى اديله رقمك بس انا قلتله اقتلنى قبل ماتاخد رقها منى

(ياااااه على التضحيه وهى ياعينى رقمها مع مخاليق ربنا كلهم)

16-حبيبتى عايز صورتك عشان قبل مانام اتشاهد فى جمالك واحطها تحت المخده

(لا وهو الصادق عشان لما تتخانقو يهددك بيها)

17-اسف يا حبيبتى امبارح مقدرتش اكلمك كنت مشغوووول فى الدراسه

(قصده معهوش فلووس وكانت حالته كرب وما يتشافش

وما كانش عايزك تشوفيه كده وهو فى الحاله دى)

18-اسف يا حبيبتى انى مقدرتش اجى فى المعاد امبارح كان عندى ظروف صعبه

(معزور الولد افتكر معاد البنت التانيه اللى بقاله 3 اسابيع مأجلها)

19-عارفه يا حبيبتى انا طول الليل منمتش قاعد بفكر فيكى بس على ميين ترد

عليه تقوله اومال مين اللى كان نايم و مبيردش على التليفون؟بس كالعاده الرد

جاهز

(ياااه انتى تقصدى الخمس دقايق اللى نمتهم دوول؟دول من كتر التفكير

فيكى جالى غيبوبه)

20-عارفه  يا حبيبتى انا اصلا مش بفتح الماسنجر الا لما بتكونى موجوده (اصلاالنت من  غيرك ما يسواش(يقصد مش بفتح البلوك عنك الا اما يفضى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

تمتاز لوحه الموناليزا بأنها تنظر اليك اينما ذهبت
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 حتى شبابنا يمتازون بنفس الميزة!
 يعني عندنا
 - حوداليزا و عبدوليزا و ميدوليزا و هيماليزا


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تمتاز لوحه الموناليزا بأنها تنظر اليك اينما ذهبت
> .
> .
> .
> ...



* هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى 
 اتحدى حتىلو بنت مشيت  امام بنت زيها  ومش عملت لها كشف هيئة   من اول شعر راسها الى اظافر رجليها  
 مبلاش انتم فى موضوع البص  على الناس​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مايو 2013)

*                         دة العادى  كل يوم  رحمتك يارب​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مايو 2013)

*                         دة العادى  كل يوم  رحمتك يارب​*


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

لا حرام عليك احنا حلوين من غير حاجة
انتوا اللى وحشين ها


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 مايو 2013)

*هيمشوا ويقولوا مين  هناك  ...............  غفر يامعلم   غفر*




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

مرة واحد فى عيد الحب خد خطيبته يجيبلها هداية ودها محل الكمبيوتر وبعديها قالها حبيبتى اية رايك فى الللاب توب الاحمر دا
قالتلته جميل اوى ياحبيبى
قالها هجيبلك مانكير نفس اللون


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

*اناشامم
ريحة عدوةجديدة هنا
يا زعيم خيرررررررررررررر
قووووول
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مرة واحد فى عيد الحب خد خطيبته يجيبلها هداية ودها محل الكمبيوتر وبعديها قالها حبيبتى اية رايك فى الللاب توب الاحمر دا
> قالتلته جميل اوى ياحبيبى
> قالها هجيبلك مانكير نفس اللون



   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

اان العدوة دى ويارب تتهدوا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة





لا انا بقول ان الرجالة معفنييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مرة واحد فى عيد الحب خد خطيبته يجيبلها هداية ودها محل الكمبيوتر وبعديها قالها حبيبتى اية رايك فى الللاب توب الاحمر دا
> قالتلته جميل اوى ياحبيبى
> قالها هجيبلك مانكير نفس اللون


هههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن برضو
:smil15:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

يا بنات اما انا بقا جبتلكم انهاردة حاجة ايه هتخلى الشباب يفرقع ويطق مننا احسن عشان هما نازلين كلام علينا 
فقولت نوريهم عشان يعرفوا اننا جامدين وبنعرف نتريق زيهم 
​النوع الاول:ابجد هوز نت لسه بيزحف بيبىدة  بقى يا بنات تلاقوة اول مرة يدخل منتدى اساس يدخل ع التعارف هاى ازيكوا  انا اسمى فلان ومن المكان الفلانى وبدرس كذا وف جامعه كذا وتلاقيه بسم الله  ماشاء الله عليه ماصدق حد يعرف عنه حاجه بيقول علطول ولا كانها ماسورة  معلومات واتكسرت ولمر ورائه بقا المعلومات ودة بقى بيبقى يا اما سمع  على  المنتديات واللى فيها يا اما بيجرب حظه وعاوز يتعلم بجد ويشارك ويناقش

النوع التانى:اللى بيقعد ع النت بس مش كتير دة  بقى يدخل المنتدى يرد على توبيك ولا اتنين ويفضل فى المنتدى ساكت ما  يتحركش تبعتيله رساله فينه مش حد بيشوفه ليه اون لاين ولا بيرد كتير ليه  يقولك اصلى مش فاضى تصورى دة انا مش فاضى اهرش اساسا ويا سلام لو جيتى  تبعتى رساله عشان عاوزاه يعملك فيها عبده المهم ومايردش الا بعد يومين  ويقولك اسف كنت مشغول مش عرفت ارد..دة بقى لو دخلتى كلمتيه ميل يقولك انا  مش فاضى اكتب ايه رائيك نكمل الكلام فى التليفون ده بقى يا تلاقيه مش حسيس  ويزن انك تديهولو يا اما يقولك خلاص مش عاوز حطينى فى التجاهل

النوع التالت:عم المقموص
دة  بقى اول ما تبعتيله لينك توبيك مش يرد تبعتيله رسايل مش يرد ولما ربنا  ينتعه بالسلامه ويرد يقولك انا زعلان وبيبقى حاطط ايديه على كليك الزعل اى  حاجه تقوليهالو بهزار تبقى جد ولو بتتريقى على حد يبقى هو . ويا سلام لو  طلب منك رقمك وانتى اعتذرتى يقولك يبقى انتى مش واثقه فيا يا اما يقولك انا  احترم قرارك ومش هطلبه ويتمصلك كل شويه احلى حاجه ولريح حاجه انك تعمليه  فى قائمه التجاهلالنوع الرابع:عم الخفه<الظريف>​دة  بقى متفهميش مين قالوا انك دمك خفيف كل ما يكلمك يفضل يستظرف ويقولك  افيهات المطلوب منك انك تموتى على روحك من الضحك بس حاسبى يا حبيبتى كله  الا اعصابك فاريح حل ليه يحصل اخوه وتحطيه فى التجاهل

النوع الخامس:المزاجنجى
​دة  بقى كل شويه بحال شويه فرحان ويبسطك وشويه يدخل المواضيع ويرد بكابه وشويه  مجنون فى تصرفاته وشويه تلاقيه عاقل ورزين ومرة واحده يقلب تبت وغلس  ورخمومرة تانيه تلاقيه امور ولطيف وجانتى خالص فالحكايه يعنى مش ناقصه هبل  وجنان اعمليه زى اخواته فى التجاهل وريحى نفسكالنوع السادس:اللزقه​دة  بقى كل ما تدخلى المنتدى تلاقيه راشق فى بروفايلك انتى فى الموضوع دة  ليه؟يبعتلك رساله ويا سلام لو مش رديتى فى ساعتها يقولك انتى كنتى بتعملى  ايه؟والواد دة باعتلك لينك ليه ويا سلام لو قالك افتحى ميل وقعدتى فترة  لغايه ما فتحتى يقولك ليه انتى كنتى فين؟وانت مالك اصلا دة انت لازقه بصحيحالنوع السابع:عم الناصح​دة  بقى نهارك مش باسينله ملامح لو بعتى لواحد او واحده تهزرى معاها يعلقلك  ويديكى حكم ومواعظ.لا وفى عروض خاصه اتكلمى كلمه تاخدى عليها 60 نصيحه هديه  ويااااااه لو عملتى توبيك فى الصور ولا عملتى توقيع جديد يقولك عارفه لا  خدى الصورة دى احسن واشبعى منه حكم بقا اقولك حل حلو اعمليه فى قائمه  التجاهل مع اخواته هو كمانالنوع الثامن:الحبيب<بيحب على روحه>​دة  بقى يدخلك جرى على قسم المشاكل ف الحل او كلام فى الحب ويقولك يا جماعه  الحقونى انا حواليا كتير والكل معجب بيا سوسو وتوتو وشوشو حتى فوفو بتموت  فيا وفى الكليه الكل بيجرى ورايا<اكيد سارق منهم حاجه>وياااااااااه  لو كلمت واحده تموت فيا المصيبه بقى اول ماتدخلى تكلميه او تتعرفى عليه  يفهم علطول انك بتكوتى فى دباديبه وعاشقه جماله ف الضلمه ولو قولتيله حاجه  هيفهم انك معجبه بيه وهتموتى عليه ماهو اصله مش بمزاجك هتحبيه هتحبيه طبعا  عارفه نصيحتى شووووووووطيه مع اللى قبله فى التجاهلالنوع التاسع:حوارنجى​دة  بقى يدخل قسم السياسه يقولك دة حرام اللى بيتعمل انا لو بايدى حاجه كنت  خليت بابى يظبطهم ويدخلك على قسم السيارات وبقولك العربيه دى كانت عندى بس  جبت الاحدث واصحابى كانو هيموتو عليها فى الجامعه ويدخلك على الكوره يقولك  الماتش اللى فى كوالا لمبور دة انا روحتو وكان مهازل وخدى من الحوارات  والتهتيش ده كتيرالنوع العاشر:بابا اوبح​دة  بقى تلاقيه قاعد ع المنتدى من ساعه ما اتولد,ودرس,واشتغل,وخطب,واتجوز.وخلف  وعياله خلفه وهو قاعد بيتعرف ع البنات وكل ما يكلم واحده يقنعها انه عنده  20 سنه ولسه عاوز عروسه ويحور عليها قصه حياته وعارفه ولو دخلتى باسم عضوة  تانى هتلاقيه داخلك وحور عليكى قصه متالفه تماما يعنى هتسمعى كل يوم قصه  شكل طبعا اريح حل قايمه التجاهل موجوده
ياترى ايه رايكم يا بنات خدت حقكم ولا لسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا انا بقول ان الرجالة معفنييييييييييييييييييييييين



 عييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> عييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب



اووووووووووف بقى


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
داانتى مصيبة
لالالالالالالالالالا
لازم نقفلك ونصدا ليكى شكلك عدوة
صعب الهزيمة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اووووووووووف بقى



اول لما دخلت التوبيك ده قلت مفيش غير كوكى هى اللى هتعرف تظبطهم بدل ما هم محدش عارف يسكتهم الرجاله دول
و ربنا استجابلى و دخلتى 
ربنا معاكى يا بنتى خدى حق اخواتك من الجبابره :t32:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> اول لما دخلت التوبيك ده قلت مفيش غير كوكى هى اللى هتعرف تظبطهم بدل ما هم محدش عارف يسكتهم الرجاله دول
> و ربنا استجابلى و دخلتى
> ربنا معاكى يا بنتى خدى حق اخواتك من الجبابره :t32:



انتى تؤمرى ياقلبى اصلا
اهو ناخد حقوقنا اللى خدوها مننا وكمان فاكرين نفسهم ملايكة
بس برضه ايد لوحدها متصقفش تعالى معايا
هههههههههههههه
:yahoo:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> داانتى مصيبة
> لالالالالالالالالالا
> لازم نقفلك ونصدا ليكى شكلك عدوة
> ...



نحن نختلف عن الاخرون خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص :smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

احلى تريقة على اللى اسمهم ولاد
دول

احنا هنقسم التريقة على أعمار......على النحو التالى:



من 1 : 4 سنين:

يمووووووووووت فى لعب معينة(الدبابات-المسدسات_.........)
يبتدى انه يثبت نفسه فى الكورة (وهو ولاااااااا يعرف عنها حاجة)

يا صغيرة
من 4 : 8 سنين:

فى المرحلة دى يتوهم انه لعيب كورة محترف....( يا سلام عليه )
يبئى فاكر نفسه عارف كل حاجة (وهو ولااااا عارف اى حاجه فى اى حاجه )
يفتكر نفسه كبيييييييير ويحشر نفسه فى اللى ملوش فيه
لو اخته طلبت منه حاجة......لازم بقشيش الاول والا.....مش هيجيب حاجة ولا يعبرها
لو سمع حاجة بتتقال فى بيتهم أو أى بيت..... طيران على بيت الجيران.......يحكى لهم على كل حاجة (يا ساتر عليهم )


من 8 : 14 سنة:

يفتكر نفسه بئى شاب كبير خلاص
يبتدى يهتم بأناقته
يبتدى يتمرد على البيت والاسرة(بعد ما كان ياعينى قطة مغمضة خلاص فسد )
يتظاهر أمام أصدقائه بانه وحش ومفيش مخلوق يقدر يجبره على حاجة(ولو حد نده عليه فى ثوانى يكون عنده طياره)


14 : 18 سنه
يحاول يثبت ذاته فى المجتمع(بالشخط وعمل المشاجرات فى الشارع على الفاضى والمليان)
يسخر من أصدقائه المؤدبين
يعمل فيها فلانتينو(يعاكس كل بنت معديه على الفاضى والمليان)
يتمرد على مدرسيه(مهو كبر بئى)
يهتم أوى بالموضة وتسريحات الشعر الجديدة ( واحد فاضى )


من 18 : 22 سنة:

يسخر من أصدقائه اللذين لا يدخنون أو يسهرون أو اللى  بيذاكروا......(وفاكرين انها شطارة.....والمهم يوم الامتحان مبيلائوش غير  الناس اللى بيسخروا منهم دول ينقلوا منهم الامتحان)
يحاول يعمل صداقات مع كل بنت يقابلها(لدرجة انه يتغر فى نفسه ويفتكر نفسه فلانتينو الجامعة)


من 22 : 26 سنة:

أمه تفضل تزن على دماغه عشان يتجوز ........مش عارفه انه هيزهق اللى هيتجوزها فى عيشتها......
وانه مش فالح فى حاجه لا شغل ولا جواز ولا اى حاجه ( فاشل مع مرتبه الشرف )


قبل الزواج:

أول ما يشوف خطيبته يقولها واحشانى مووووووووووت........عاملة ايه؟

يهتم بأناقته و مظهره ويعملهم عليها يا عينى عليها ( وتنخم فيه وتفتكر انه عدل )


بعد الزواج ب5 : 6 سنين :

أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لزوجته:ازيك... انا واقع من الجووووع

يقل اهتمامه بمظهره شوية ( يبدأ يرجع لأصله )



بعد 10 سنين:

أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لمراته:فيييييين الأكل....انا جعاااااااااااان ( همه ع الاكل )

لا يهتم بمظهره على الاطلاق......وممكن يخرج لمكان قريب مثلا:ببيجامة البيت ......
( كده رجع لأصله )


لما يوصل لسن ال60:

يفقد أعصابه لأتفه الاسباب 
عينه تزوغ على أى بنت........ ( عايش المراهقه سيادته )
يفقد عقله (تقريباااا)

بعد ما يطلع على المعاش ......يحس بالفراغ وانه ملوش لازمة ( وده فعلا  ).......فيبتدى يتدخل فى كل شئ لى فيه وملوش فيه.....حتى انه يتدخل بأمور  الطبخ فى المنزل




من 70:.......سنة


الله يرحمه......



والاعمار فى يد الله


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> اول لما دخلت التوبيك ده قلت مفيش غير كوكى هى اللى هتعرف تظبطهم بدل ما هم محدش عارف يسكتهم الرجاله دول
> و ربنا استجابلى و دخلتى
> ربنا معاكى يا بنتى خدى حق اخواتك من الجبابره :t32:



 جميل حلو التشجيع  ربنا يقويكى ياكوكى  امام   الجبابره هههههههههههههه حلوه الجبابره دة فكرتين بفيلم هندى لقاء الجبابره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ماشى شجع   1-2-3 كوكى    شدى حيلك يا كوكى هههههههه اوعى يجيلك كوكى  اوعى اوعى تشجيع بردو ههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63:   احب اقول الى الاصدقاء  اللى هم فاكرينا خايفين ابسلوتى ابسلوتى  نحن لانخاف وانتظرو  القادم منا :a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> جميل حلو التشجيع  ربنا يقويكى ياكوكى  امام   الجبابره هههههههههههههه حلوه الجبابره دة فكرتين بفيلم هندى لقاء الجبابره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى شجع   1-2-3 كوكى    شدى حيلك يا كوكى هههههههه اوعى يجيلك كوكى  اوعى اوعى تشجيع بردو ههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63:   احب اقول الى الاصدقاء  اللى هم فاكرينا خايفين ابسلوتى ابسلوتى  نحن لانخاف وانتظرو  القادم منا :a63::a63::a63::a63:



ولا تعرفوا تعملوا حاجة قدامنا هش بقى هش هش


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يا بنات اما انا بقا جبتلكم انهاردة حاجة ايه هتخلى الشباب يفرقع ويطق مننا احسن عشان هما نازلين كلام علينا
> فقولت نوريهم عشان يعرفوا اننا جامدين وبنعرف نتريق زيهم
> ​[COLOR=#808080
> 
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

بس بقا بطلوا افتراء علينا


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بس بقا بطلوا افتراء علينا



* لسة بدرى هههههههههههههه   :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ياسلام دوركم جاى هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مايو 2013)

* وبما ان احنا فى شم النسيم  دة حالهم طبعا *



​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص :smil12:


*طبعا ودى مش محتاجة كلام
يا يوليوس شد حيلك البت دى مش سهلة
عدوة صعب الهزيمة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ايون انا صعبة الهزيمة
يارجالة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

احلف بالانثى وبترابها وبنون النسوة وطعمتها احلف بخيانة الرجالة 
هخلى الراجل بريالة طول مانا عايش فوق الدنيا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
دا شعرنا الجديد


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احلف بالانثى وبترابها وبنون النسوة وطعمتها احلف بخيانة الرجالة
> هخلى الراجل بريالة طول مانا عايش فوق الدنيا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا شعرنا الجديد


*يعععععععععععع شعار مش متركب صح
طيب اسمعى الشعار الحلو دا منى ليكم
اخلف احلف بالمراة وغلوتها 
المراة دى حلوة فى رقتها 
دى صعبةالحياااااااااة اوووووووى من غيرهااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههه اى خدعة كلمتين من قلبى ليكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه لا بتاعى احلى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2013)

*لا بتاعى انا اللى احلى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو دااااااااااا يلا مهزومة 
تحبى اكلامك عبدة موتة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

انا احلى برضه
هههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 مايو 2013)

* سالوا دلوعة :-  ليه مش بتاكلى لحم الخروف؟؟ 
 قالت عشان بيمشى حافى يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
 دة على اساس ان دجاج كنتاكى ياحلوة ويااذكى اخواتك 
 بيلبس كعب عالى ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 مايو 2013)

أصدق الدموع‏:‏ دموع طفل‏..‏ أكذب الدموع‏:‏ دموع امرأة‏!‏

صدقت في هذه الجملة

والخيبة ان ست تعيط قدام ست يبقي نقبها علي شونة لكن لو عبطت لراجل

        تاخد اللي عابزاه وزيادة


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​


طب علي فكره انا مسمحلكش


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب علي فكره انا مسمحلكش



* هم القصرين وحشين يعنى ابسلوتى دة حتى  بتوفر فى القماش    مش بتاخذ قماش كتير 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * هم القصرين وحشين يعنى ابسلوتى دة حتى  بتوفر فى القماش    مش بتاخذ قماش كتير
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


لاء كده اوفر اوفر اوفر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

طيب ملكش دعوة باللى نص نص ممكن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب ملكش دعوة باللى نص نص ممكن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 ههههههههههه  حاضر يانص


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

طبعا حواء حافظة المقولة دة  طبعا وديما بستعملها  الله  يكون فى عون الصرف الصحى هيستحمل اية لا اية  ههههههههههه 




​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​



اعتقد لا يوجد فرق كبير
الصورتين زى بعض


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​


الفرق ان الراجل لابس دبله في الصوره اللي عالشمال 
واللي عاليمين مش لابس :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)

*فاكر النطه دى يا يوليوس؟؟؟
كنت شربااااااااااااات فيها:t30:30:






*


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)

سورى ركزت مع الصوره و مخدتش بالى من الكلام المكتوب
اعتبره مش موجود بليز


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)

*ادى الرجاله وقت الجد يتبخروا






*


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)

*ادى منظركم قبل و بعد الجواز
لا و كمان مش عاجبكم
بتتبطروا ع النعمه





*


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههه حرام عليكم يا ولاد ادم...مش كفاية العداء الشديد جدا للمرأه من جانب الحكومه و الجماعات الاسلامية و الشباب المتحرشين في الشارع؟ كمان انتوا تيجوا نزودوها علينا و تقلبوا المواجع ؟ يا شييييييييييييييخ اتقوا الله فينا بقي هههههههههههههه


----------



## Marina coptic (18 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> هههههههههههه حرام عليكم يا ولاد ادم...مش كفاية العداء الشديد جدا للمرأه من جانب الحكومه و الجماعات الاسلامية و الشباب المتحرشين في الشارع؟ كمان انتوا تيجوا نزودوها علينا و تقلبوا المواجع ؟ يا شييييييييييييييخ اتقوا الله فينا بقي هههههههههههههه




*الاتحاد قوة حبيبتشى
ايدك فى ايدينا ناخد حقنا منهم احسن دول زودوها خااااااالص
معكننين علينا حتى ع النت !!!!!!!!!!!
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*:smil8:


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *ادى منظركم قبل و بعد الجواز
> لا و كمان مش عاجبكم
> بتتبطروا ع النعمه
> 
> ...



 نجن لا نرد اللى بالدليل والبرهان


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

* بشرى لطلاب المدراس والجامعات *






  زى بعضوا الواحد يستعين بيكى فى اوقات الامتحانات والامتحانات دخلة علينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

* وحيات عنتينك لما تشوفيها ابقى سلمنا عليها   وقولها اغنية  راجع بعد الغياب ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

* اختراع ست البيت طبعا .  مش هى  عملة انها بتطبخ   عشنا عليك يارب ​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

*فى رجالة مش بتحب الصيام  نحب نقولهم عيب  الصيام له فوائد كثيرة جدا  وان لم يقتنع  
يبقى مفيش غير الحل دة وهو هيصوم لوحدة ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مايو 2013)

*صحة وعافية يارفيعه هانم​*


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

الـخــروجـــه عـنــد الـــولـاد 

 هــا هـنخـــرج خـروجـــه خـــروجـــه و لـا خـــروجـــه أى كـــلـامـ

 الـتـفـسـيــر بـقــى

 ' نـلـبـس كــوتــش و لـا شـبـشــب


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الـخــروجـــه عـنــد الـــولـاد
> 
> هــا هـنخـــرج خـروجـــه خـــروجـــه و لـا خـــروجـــه أى كـــلـامـ
> 
> ...



* اى حاجة ياكابتن هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه وانا مالى ناا


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

*ست بيت شآطرة  ......دا بقي حلم كل بنت مصريه دلوقتي​*



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههه وانا مالى ناا



 صح وانتى مالك


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2013)

*  فى مصر ديما البنات زى الخيل واقفة ديما هههههههههههه ​*



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2013)

*                         دة كلام بردو​*


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2013)

* حال كل بنت  مصرية غلبانة بجد هتقطعى نفسك  يعنى. اقولك  هاتى ريحة  ......................... اختارى انتى هههههههههههههههه ​*


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههه
ازيك يايويو انت رجعت متي ايها الغلام هههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2013)

خير ما عملتى ياحواء ربنا يكتر من امثالك 



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يوليو 2013)

*تكلمني عن الاحـراج 

اكلمك عن بنت قصيره قاعده علي كرسي و رجليها مش طايله الارض​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *تكلمني عن الاحـراج
> 
> اكلمك عن بنت قصيره قاعده علي كرسي و رجليها مش طايله الارض​*


اللهم ماطولك ياروح:act31:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههه حلوة دي


----------



## نجم المنتدى (31 يوليو 2013)

اعرف واحدة عينيها حلوة اوى بس بردو قصيره قاعده علي كرسي و رجليها مش طايله الارض


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يوليو 2013)

*حال كل راجل يفكر يخرج مع مراتة ​*


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أغسطس 2013)

هههه لية بس كدة
مش لازم نبقى حلوين
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أغسطس 2013)

جملة من تأليفي
البشرية جا لها الحمة والبلا
لما الثمرة اديتها الحرمة للولا

ربنا يحميك يايوليوس من البنادق قصدي البنات هههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 أغسطس 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> جملة من تأليفي
> البشرية جا لها الحمة والبلا
> لما الثمرة اديتها الحرمة للولا
> 
> ربنا يحميك يايوليوس من البنادق قصدي البنات هههه



هههههههههههههههههههه حلو جميلة تسلم الايادى يااخى الحبيب  استمر فى الميدان 
   مش زى اخى الغالى جوجو يقولك البنات هو الدنيا كلها 
  الرهبان من غير بنات وناس ملايكة على الارض وقديسين  اهو  ناس عايشة من غيرهم  اهو هههههههههههههه:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أغسطس 2013)

هو عينى عينك كدة
شتيمة فى البنات
اية دا مافيش خشا ^_^
​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (2 أغسطس 2013)

مالك بجوجو ياعدو المرأة ليه كدة دانا بحبك هههههههههههه متقلقوش يابنات مش هاسبيكوا لوحدكوا ((الرهبان من غير بنات وناس ملايكة على الارض وقديسين اهو ناس عايشة من غيرهم اهو هههههههههههههه))وانا شايف انكم قديسين روحوا اترهبنوا واللى انتوا فية دا المجد الباطل رسالة الى كل بنت عايزة تاخد حقها من يوليوس عدو المراة انتظروا موضوعى الجديد اوعى تزعل ياعم يوليوس انت ومينا هههههههههههههههههه.


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 أغسطس 2013)

gogo_heaven قال:


> مالك بجوجو ياعدو المرأة ليه كدة دانا بحبك هههههههههههه متقلقوش يابنات مش هاسبيكوا لوحدكوا ((الرهبان من غير بنات وناس ملايكة على الارض وقديسين اهو ناس عايشة من غيرهم اهو هههههههههههههه))وانا شايف انكم قديسين روحوا اترهبنوا واللى انتوا فية دا المجد الباطل رسالة الى كل بنت عايزة تاخد حقها من يوليوس عدو المراة انتظروا موضوعى الجديد اوعى تزعل ياعم يوليوس انت ومينا هههههههههههههههههه.




 طيب لية هتبع بينى جنسك علشان حواء  لية يارب  لية  . ارجع يابنى االى عقلك  حواء مين  دى تبيع بنى جنسك الرجالة 
   ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 أغسطس 2013)

* فاكرين ياشباب البنات لما كنا صغيرين  وتبقى حاطة نظارة ام جنية ونصف   وتقعد تقلعها وتلبسها تانى وتحطها على شعرها   وتمسح فيها طول اليوم   وتقولك انا كنت اشيك واحدة  بالمنطقة  وانا صغيرة  السبب النظارة ام جنية نصف ههههههههههههه   
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

* جارى التحميل ................... انتظروووووووووووووووووووووونا ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*منتظرين ^_^
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *منتظرين ^_^
> *​


*تم التحميل اهوووووو
وجارى التنزيل
دا مفعولة
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

* تحية للكل بنت
    بهدلة المنزل وهى بتمسح 
    حرقت الاكل وهيا بنطبخ
  حرقت الهدوم او الملابس وهيا بتكوى 
 وقعت الغسيل وهيا بتنشر

  تحية كبيرة ليهم  طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عندما تعشق حواء  هو دة الرومانسية  محدش يفهم غلط دى عايزة تسندوا بالحجر بدل ما يقع  ياعينى على قلبك الطيب ياحواء  خالى بالك ياعم ادم  ​



​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالنسبة لمشكلة الكبرى لبنات فى طلبات الصداقة فيس بوك  عندنا الحل  والحمدلله   بنحب نساعد  بس ههههههه                 .
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.*


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

* لو مراتك عاملة تعبانة ومش عايزة تعمل الاكل او العشا  معنا  الحل لا تقلق ياادم  بصى ياسيدى  هتعمل التالى ​*
.
.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.


.
..
.





ﺍ*ﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﺍﻧﺎ ﺟﻮﻋﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺗﻌﺒﺎﻧﺔ !!!
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻳﺎﺧﺴﺎﺍﺍﺭﺓ ﻛﻨﺎ ﺭﺡ ﻧﻄﻠﻊ ﻧﺘﻌﺸﻰ ﺑﺮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ : ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﻤﺰﺡ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻗﻮﻡ
ﻳﻼ !!.
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺝ : ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﻤﺰﺡ ﻳﻼ
ﻗﻮﻣﻲ ﺣﻄﻲ ﻋﺸﺎ .
ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ*

 بنحب نساعد بس ادم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

* نصيحة الى الرجالة المتزوجين ​*
*امسك ايد مراتك وانت فى السوق البعض بفتكرو انها رومانسية ابسلوتى  
هو تفكير اقتصادى  لانك لو سيبت ايدها لحظة او دقيقة واحدة هتخريب  بيت اهلك 
 وهتشترى السوق كله  . يبقى الافضل امسك ايدها وامرك لله 
  سلسلة نصائح يوليوس  الى ادم  هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*في بنات لما تشوف لبسهم وميكاجيهم

بيقى نفسك تقولهم 

 اهلا بيكم فى  كوكب الارض 

 اننا نطلب السلام ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

* من عجائب البنات ​
لما تشوف طفل حلو . 

تلاقيها مرة واحدة تتكلم لغة اغريقية  

 بابوتى بوتى كميييلة سغننتونوتة انت 

ياكوتو موتو فشفوشة مقطقطة

 كميلا توا انتى  ياخلاسى 

 لدرجة ان الطفل ذات نفسه بيبقى مستغرب

 وبيحس انها بيتعملوا سحر​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*

يوليوس44 قال:



 من عجائب البنات ​
لما تشوف طفل حلو . 

تلاقيها مرة واحدة تتكلم لغة اغريقية  

 بابوتى بوتى كميييلة سغننتونوتة انت 

ياكوتو موتو فشفوشة مقطقطة

 كميلا توا انتى  ياخلاسى 

 لدرجة ان الطفل ذات نفسه بيبقى مستغرب

 وبيحس انها بيتعملوا سحر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خلاثي على الكمال و العسل 
بجد حتة سكرة 
يا خلاثي يا خلاثي هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة دي يا يوليوس عجبتني اوووووي
موتتني من الضحك ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خلاثي على الكمال و العسل
> ...



* وهو مطلوب اثباته نورتى الموضوع ياعدوتى  ربنا يفرحك ديما ويعجلك تضحكى  ديما ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*نراكم فى جولة اخرى  
 مع تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة ​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *نصيحة الى الرجالة المتزوجين ​*
> 
> 
> *امسك ايد مراتك وانت فى السوق البعض بفتكرو انها رومانسية ابسلوتى ​*
> ...


 وانا كنت بشوف فى السوق كل واحد ماسك  فى ايد زوجته 
وكنت بقول يا سلام على الحب 
انا كدة فهمت ليه ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> وانا كنت بشوف فى السوق كل واحد ماسك  فى ايد زوجته
> وكنت بقول يا سلام على الحب
> انا كدة فهمت ليه ههههههههههه



* انا كنت زيك كدة بعد الدراسة والبحث اكتشفت فوائد مسك اليد فى السوق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  نورت يااخى الحبيب ميلاد​*


----------



## naguib samir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هذا مضحكه


----------



## naguib samir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

من هو حاجه مفيده قبل الكلام المضحك

http://www.coepaonline.org/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&view=viewcategory&catid=95&Itemid=63


----------



## naguib samir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ترانيم جميله جدا
http://www.coepaonline.org/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&view=viewcategory&catid=95&Itemid=63


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

* البنت لما بتشترى فستان جديد  
 ازيك يامريم فستاتك جميل اووووى 
 اشتريتية منين؟؟ 
 تلاقى الشرار طلع من عينها وتقولك 
 ممممم من  محل نسيت اسمه 
 والكارت ضاع 
 والمحل  اتحرق 
 وصاحبه مات كمان 
 واهم حاجة ان صاحبتها متشتريش زيه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

* قلب الراجل  زى  حبة المشمش لا يتسع غير بذرة واحدة 
 اما قلب المراة ماشاء الله  .................رومان​*


----------



## nardeen (26 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هو ده الفرق بين نوم البنت الرقيقه ونوم الولد الي متعرفلوش راس من رجلين ههههه*



*هههههههه ياسلااااام اديلو كمان*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*لكل بنت عماله تقول البنت القصيره
 ملكه على عرش الجمال..احب 
اقولك :
عمرك شفتى ملكه جمال قصيره
 عمرك شفتى عارضه ازياء قصيره اكيد لا
 فا خلينا ساكتين احسن
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انت لسه مش عاوز ترفع الرايه البيضا يايوليوس
صدقني انت مش ادنا 
واتقي شر البنات اذا غضبت


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انت لسه مش عاوز ترفع الرايه البيضا يايوليوس
> صدقني انت مش ادنا
> واتقي شر البنات اذا غضبت




*منورة المنتدى كله 
 اهو اعتراف ضمنى انكم شر  ههههههههههههههههههه
  ياهلا وسهلا  بالمعارك تنور منك لها لها 
    دا احنا نفرش الارض ورد وفل كما ن 
  ادخلى ياشابة برجلك اليمين   ... حسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها 
 ما جيت برجليها هههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ع فكرة انت محتاج نلم الستات بتعات المنتدى ونتلم عليك ونعلمك درس ماتنسوش فى حياتك ياض 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ع فكرة انت محتاج نلم الستات بتعات المنتدى ونتلم عليك ونعلمك درس ماتنسوش فى حياتك ياض
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



*كان غيرك اشطر   :smil15:​*


----------



## tamav maria (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتنساش يايوليوس الموضوع ده ابتديناه من زمان وانت تفتكر كويس ازاي انكم اتهزمتوا هزيمه ساحقه عشان كده الموضوع اتركن شويه بس انت رجعته تاني عشان تخلص تار


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ماتنساش يايوليوس الموضوع ده ابتديناه من زمان وانت تفتكر كويس ازاي انكم اتهزمتوا هزيمه ساحقه عشان كده الموضوع اتركن شويه بس انت رجعته تاني عشان تخلص تار



* لاطبعا دى اشاعات مغرضة لا يمكن ابدا
 ثانيا الموضوع  كان اتركن لان كالعادة انا انطردت  ههههههههههه
 تقريبا كنت مطرود لى 6 شهور
 ثالثا  انتى بتخافوا اصلا تقربوا من هنا  هههههههههههههههههه
 رابعا :-  مش بناخذ منكم غير الكلام  وبس
 نحن شعارنا المرحلة  القادمة افعال لا كلام هههههههههههههههههههه
 سيبك من كل دى انتى واخذ حبوب الشجاعة ودخله بقلب جامد كدة علينا   لية ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

* التخسييس عند البنت المصرية 

 هو نفس كمية الاكل  مع تأنيب الضمير *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

* البنت المصرية ديما بتسامح وتنسى ........ بس ادى دقنى  اذا خليتك  تنسى انها سامحتك  ونسيت​*


----------



## tamav maria (31 أكتوبر 2013)

انتوا اخركم كلام من غير فعل 
بس لو احنا بدأنا بالهجوم هاتهربوا ومش هايبان لكم اثر


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انتوا اخركم كلام من غير فعل
> بس لو احنا بدأنا بالهجوم هاتهربوا ومش هايبان لكم اثر



*احكمى بالعدل  يا تماف  مين اللى اخرهم ا لكلام  احنا حتى الان لم نرى شى سوى كلام وكلام وكلام منكم ولم نرى شى 
   احلام احلام يقظة قال هتهربوا قال    فى احلام  فى احلام

 فى المشمش  اننا نهرب امام حواء استحالة  شى من ضرب الخيال   ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*شامم ريحة مؤامرة علينا
فى حد بيقول حاجة انا جيت
عدو المراءة الاشرس
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه   انت فينك مختفى ليه كده انا قولت خبط فى حوا فى الشارع بطتتك
نورت المنتدى يا عدو المرأة


----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*بمناسبة عيد الفلاتين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه   انت فينك مختفى ليه كده انا قولت خبط فى حوا فى الشارع بطتتك
> نورت المنتدى يا عدو المرأة



ودى نصيحة يا شباب من الاخت نيفيان   امشوا ياشباب على الرصيف علشان بنات حواء ملوك الطريق  اقرب اقرب مش تخاف هقولك كلمة فى ودنه  
 عربيات نقل هم دول ملوك الطريق 
 شكرا شكرا نيفيان على النصيحة ومردود ليكى فى الخير ان شاء الله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بمناسبة عيد الفلاتين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



*قمر  قمر غزالة على شكل ............. بلاش احسن ههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *قمر  قمر غزالة على شكل ............. بلاش احسن ههههههههه​*


*امسك فضيحة 
امسسسسسسسسسسسسسك فضيحة
 وسمعنى سلام ان مكنتش انتا تدلعينى مين
 اللى هيدلعينى هههههههههههههههههههههه
 قطتتين بيغنو هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*امسك وسع وسع
فضيحة اخرة
واسع وسع
ههههههههههههههههههههه





*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

* واحد مسطول شاف  قطة اخدها  البيت 
 لمراتة
 وقالها: شايفة القرد 
 قالته: دى  قطة يامنيل 
 قالها انا بكلم القطة هو حد كلمك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

* اصيل ياادم من يومك  مش زى ناس ​*


​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شغال انت تريقة الله ينور ههههههههه
استمر استمر


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شغال انت تريقة الله ينور ههههههههه
> استمر استمر



  [B]
 اولا نورتى يا ميرا  المنتدى حاضر حاضر 
 انا احب اسمع كلام احبابى بنات حواء طبعا وخذ النصيحة من فم  احبابك ههههههههههههه[/B]


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> [B]
> اولا نورتى يا ميرا المنتدى حاضر حاضر
> انا احب اسمع كلام احبابى بنات حواء طبعا وخذ النصيحة من فم احبابك ههههههههههههه[/B]


 ايوة فاهماك فاهماك
انت تقصد تقول خد النصيحة من افواه المجانين بس قولتها بطريقة شيك هههههههههه
اة منكم يا ولاد ادم انتوا


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*احنا حلوين وطيبين اوووووووووى يا خال يوليوس
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ​


 الاه
مين دي اللي بتقول الاه
صعيدية دي و لا ايه ؟ 
الدور و الباقي عليكوا انتوا اللي اول ما تردوا ع التليفون تقولوا ايوة !!
داخلين خناقة يعني و لا ايه عشان تقولوا ايوة
لا و المشكلة في الطريقة اللي بتقولوها بيها


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*شباب  ركز معايا شوية 

 ما ينفعش تحكم على صوت البنت الا لما تتخانق معها فى بنات بيقى صوتها كيوت وعسل وفى بنات صوتها  اول ما تتخانق معها ماتعرفش تفرق بين صوتها وصوت سامى العدال   
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

* قمة  الكسفة والاحراج للبنت 
لما صاحبتها تقولها بندور على عروسة حلوة  لاخويا 
 ومش لاقيين لحد دلوقتى 
 البنت ساعتها تقول فى سرها
و اللى قدامك دة كلب البحر يعنى ولا اية ​* 
*تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

​
*           فى احلام فى احلام ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

* فين الميزان يا شباب اللى يعرفوا يقول على طول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



​

*تحياتى 
يوليوس  عدو المراة ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *شباب  ركز معايا شوية
> 
> ما ينفعش تحكم على صوت البنت الا لما تتخانق معها فى بنات بيقى صوتها كيوت وعسل وفى بنات صوتها  اول ما تتخانق معها ماتعرفش تفرق بين صوتها وصوت سامى العدال
> هههههههههههههه​*



حقيقة علمية مؤكدة ^_^ 
معلش ابنات اصلى مجربة الحكاية دى وعارفة اصحابى البنات بتعمل اية
لما بتتعصب ^_^
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> حقيقة علمية مؤكدة ^_^
> معلش ابنات اصلى مجربة الحكاية دى وعارفة اصحابى البنات بتعمل اية
> لما بتتعصب ^_^
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون كدا هو دا الشغل المظبوط
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون كدا هو دا الشغل المظبوط
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*





لالالالالالا انتوا عاوزينى اقع مع ساحبتى البنات
انسوا يااعداء حواااااااااء
:smil12:
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لالالالالالا انتوا عاوزينى اقع مع ساحبتى البنات
> انسوا يااعداء حواااااااااء
> :smil12:
> ​


*لقد وقعتى فى الفخ  :yahoo: يا يويو
ما خلص بعد تلك الشهادة :yahoo:
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

بتحلم ياحلو :smil12:​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بتحلم ياحلو :smil12:​


*لو بطلنا نحلم نموت 
هههههههههههههه
وبعد تلك الشهادة 
اثبح الشك يغزو قلوب
اثحابك الفتيات لانكى شهادتى
عليهين هههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> حقيقة علمية مؤكدة ^_^
> معلش ابنات اصلى مجربة الحكاية دى وعارفة اصحابى البنات بتعمل اية
> لما بتتعصب ^_^
> ​




*انتى كان عندك شك ولااية دى معلومات موثقة وبالدليل والبرهان وخبرات  يابنتى  هواحنا بنلعب ولا اية ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

لازم تندهش طبعا 




 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







*                  لازم تندهش طبعا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> لازم تندهش طبعا ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه دة فوتوشوب طبعا​​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه دة فوتوشوب طبعا




*اثبت ابين واوضح وعليا وفسرا  انها فوتوشوب اية الدليل​*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اثبت ابين واوضح وعليا وفسرا انها فوتوشوب اية الدليل​*


 باينة زي الشمس لان الطفلة دي لو واقفة كدة على ظهر الست كان زمانها وقعت بفعل الجاذبية الارضية


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> باينة زي الشمس لان الطفلة دي لو واقفة كدة على ظهر الست كان زمانها وقعت بفعل الجاذبية الارضية




*لا اعتقد  مش سبب جاذبية اية الاساس جامد وقوى لا يتاثر بالجاذبية ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*واحدة بخيلة جدا  بتاكل فستق 

 جوزها قالها  اكلينى معاكى

 اديته واحدة   وبعد شوية قالها هاتى واحدة كمان 


 قالته  والله العظيم  كله نفس الطعم:a82::a82::a82: ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *واحدة بخيلة جدا بتاكل فستق ​*
> 
> *جوزها قالها اكلينى معاكى*​
> *اديته واحدة وبعد شوية قالها هاتى واحدة كمان *​
> ...


طب واحد بخيل جدا بياكل لب مراته قالتله هات واحدة اداها و بعد شوية طلبت منه واحدة تاني قالها كله نفس الطعم  :t33:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب واحد بخيل جدا بياكل لب مراته قالتله هات واحدة اداها و بعد شوية طلبت منه واحدة تاني قالها كله نفس الطعم  :t33:



*دة اسمة تزوير فى النكت يا ميرا   جارى مخبر  ينشك  محضر ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*واحد بيحكي لحبيبتو :
ممكن تكوني شمس حياتي؟؟
البنت: اه طبعا حبيبي.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

الشب: طيب ابعدي عني 149.600.000 كم
ههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *دة اسمة تزوير فى النكت يا ميرا جارى مخبر ينشك محضر ههههههههههههههههههه​*


 لا مش تزوير
في فرق
نكتتك بتقول واحد بيقول لمراته
نكتتي بتقول واحدة بتقول لجوزها
نكتتك بتقول بتاكل فستق
نكتتي بتقول بياكل لب
في فرق كدة و لا مفيش يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس :a82:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ﻫﺒﻠﻪ ﺣﺎﻣﻞ
ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺟﻮﺯﻫﺎ بيخونها

ﺭﺍﺣﺖ ﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺑﺘﺒﻜﻲ :

ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻲ ﺍﺭﺟﻮﻙ ﺻﺎﺭﺣﻨﻲ
.

ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺒﻄﻨﻲ .... ﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﻪ ؟؟؟؟ 

ﻣﺶ كدة ﻳﺎ غبية

ﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬﻬ
​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ﻫﺒﻠﻪ ﺣﺎﻣﻞ​*
> *ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺟﻮﺯﻫﺎ بيخونها*​
> *ﺭﺍﺣﺖ ﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻭﻫﻲ ﺑﺘﺒﻜﻲ :*​
> *ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻲ ﺍﺭﺟﻮﻙ ﺻﺎﺭﺣﻨﻲ*
> ...


هي مين دي الي غبية يا اخ !!!!!!


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي مين دي الي غبية يا اخ !!!!!!



* الست صاحبة النكتة *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2014)

* اللى يحب الكبدة يتجوز ........ اسكندرانية 
 اللى يحب الكشرى  يتجوز ... قاهرية 
 اللى يحب المحشى يتجوز  ... اى ست

 اللى يحب الحياة ميتجوزش مصرية ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2014)

* حاجات سحرية من حواء​*
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


​


----------



## manngm (22 مارس 2014)

مرحبا باعداء الرجال


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2016)

*ياااااااااااااااا لسة موجود الصفحة​*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اللى يحب الكبدة يتجوز ........ اسكندرانية
> اللى يحب الكشرى  يتجوز ... قاهرية
> اللى يحب المحشى يتجوز  ... اى ست
> 
> ...




:t11:


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

*الست المتزوجة ...

طول النهار والليل تتفرج على برامج الطبخ في القنوات التلفزيزنية

الطبخ العربي
الطبخ الاجنبي
الشرقي 
الغربي
الشمالي
الجنوبي








































































واخيرا - تطبخلك  رز وفاصوليا

:new6::new6::new6:
*


----------

